# Was haltet ihr von der Todesstrafe?



## JawMekEf (12. Mai 2011)

Mich würde interessieren was ihr von der Todesstrafe haltet?
Meine Meinung dazu ist das Kinderschänder, Vergewaltiger und Terroristen die Todesstrafe verdient haben.
Was ist eure Meinung?


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Mai 2011)

Meine Meinung dazu ist, dass solche Leute die Todesstrafe nicht verdient haben. Meiner Ansicht nach ist das ja schon fast eine "Erlösung". Meiner Meinung nach sollten die bis an ihr Lebensende in einer kleinen dunklen Zelle verrotten.


----------



## JawMekEf (12. Mai 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung dazu ist, dass solche Leute die Todesstrafe nicht verdient haben. Meiner Ansicht nach ist das ja schon fast eine "Erlösung". Meiner Meinung nach sollten die bis an ihr Lebensende in einer kleinen dunklen Zelle verrotten.



Ok, da stimme ich dir zu allerdings regt mich in Deutschland auf das die o.g Leute nur ein paar Jahre in Einzelhaft kommen und danach wieder auf freien Fuß kommen, und weiter machen können.
Von daher direkt unschädlich machen, Todesstrafe oder das Ganze (restliche) Leben im Knast und nicht "lebenslänglich" also 15 Jahre!


----------



## PanikGOW (12. Mai 2011)

Todesstrafe nein Danke.Keinen Staat dieser Welt solte eine solche macht gegeben werden.Tot kann man nicht mehr Rückgängig machen.Danach ist vorbei,nichts geht mehr.Game Over,- kein Medipack hilft mehr.Was die andere Sache angeht/Frauenschänder sowie kinderschänder/solte man ein Lebenlang und ich meine bis zum Tode wegsperren.Kein Bewährung,keine Vorzeitige  Entlassung - einsitzen bis zum Körperlichenverfall.Und was den Terorismus angeht,solte man ganz Vorsichtig sein.Nicht alle Teroristen sind hirnlose Selbsmordatentäten.Die meisten davon Kämpfen für ihre Freiheit von irgentwelchen Diktatorischen Regierungen
die genau mit solchen Mitteln wie "Todestrafe"ihre eigene Bevölkerung niedermachen.Natürlich finde ich es genauso *******,wie die meisten Menschen,wenn sie Unschuldige in ihre Sache mitreinziehen.Keine Frage.Doch leider haben nicht alle Menschen so viel Glück wie wir,in einen gut funktionierenden Rechtsstaat aufzuwachsen bzw Leben.LG panik


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Mai 2011)

Ein Mensch wird bestraft, weil er entschieden hat das ein anderer Mensch es nicht mehr "verdient" hat weiter zu leben. Soweit ist das ja richtig und verständlich, nur wenn wir dann die Todesstrafe verhängen, dann machen wir im Prinzip doch genau das gleiche! Kein Mensch sollte das Recht haben über das Leben anderer zu entscheiden!


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Mai 2011)

Wieso sollten wir Mörder und Vergewaltiger bis zum Lebensende durchfüttern?
Das ist nur raus geworfenes Geld und eine Kugel wäre da billiger.


----------



## qwerkop23 (12. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wieso sollten wir Mörder und Vergewaltiger bis zum Lebensende durchfüttern?
> Das ist nur raus geworfenes Geld und eine Kugel wäre da billiger.



lies dir das mal durch:
USA: Todesstrafe verursacht Kosten in Millionenhöhe - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - WELT ONLINE
Wirtschaftskrise: US-Bundesstaaten wird die Todesstrafe zu teuer - Nachrichten Politik - WELT ONLINE

außerdem können "lebenslängliche" und ich gehe nicht von den 25j. in deutschland aus, produktiv tätig sein und 40j. oder mehr arbeiten.

siehe usa, was ist mit fehlurteilen, die dann nicht mehr rückgängig gemacht werden können.


todeststrafe=nein
lebenslänglich ohne bewährung (vllt. 99j.)=ja


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wieso sollten wir Mörder und Vergewaltiger bis zum Lebensende durchfüttern?
> Das ist nur raus geworfenes Geld und eine Kugel wäre da billiger.


 Nun nur mal ein dummer Fall, was passiert wenn sich nach der Hinrichtung rausstellt er war kein Mörder? Deine Beweise waren falsch oder du hast sie Falsch gedeutet?  Kannst du deinen Opfer das Leben zurückgeben? Wohl kaum oder? Aber bist du nicht spätestens dann selber zum Mörder geworden? Würde nach deiner Logik bedeuten, dass du der nächste biste der die Kugel verdient hat oder?

Ich rede hier noch gar nicht vom Moralischen Unterschied zwischen deiner Entscheidung einen Mörder hinzurichten und der Entscheidung des Mörders sein Opfer zu töten!


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Mai 2011)

Ja, aber im Artikel steht auch, dass die jahrelange Sicherheitsverwahrung viel kostet. 
Der teurere Prozess passt schon, aber danach sollten sie gleich hingerichtet werden.

@Fragile Heart
Fehler passieren, aber ich verstehe nicht, wieso sich manche wegen ein paar Toten immer so aufregen. 
Alle 5sec verhungert ein Kind während wir uns die Bäuche voll schlagen, aber solange es nicht ständig in den Medien ist, ist es ja kein Problem. 

Mir sind andere Menschen egal, aber ich hab einfach was gegen Heuchler.


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Der teurere Prozess passt schon, aber danach sollten sie gleich hingerichtet werden.


Dann schaue dir mal an wieviele Urteile sich im Nachhinein als falsch herausstellen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Mai 2011)

Hab meinen Beitrag geändert.  ^^

PS: Verlink mal ein paar Beispiele zu Fehlurteilen.


----------



## qwerkop23 (12. Mai 2011)

glaubst du ein zum tode verurteilter legt keine revision ein? es wird ein prozes nach dem anderen folgen, diese zeit bis zum entgültigen gerichtsurteil nennt man ebenfalls sicherheitsverwahrung.

was du ebenfalls nicht bedenkst sind fehlurteile auf grund falscher zeugenaussagen oder wie fragile heart schon sagte das indizien falsch gedeutet wurden.

google ist dein freund:
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=fehlurteile+todesstrafe+usa


aber ich bin nicht so:
http://www.stern.de/panorama/reakti...inois-schafft-die-todesstrafe-ab-1661996.html


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> PS: Verlink mal ein paar Beispiele zu Fehlurteilen.


Schau nur mal hier: todesstrafe.de • Thema anzeigen - 129 Fehlurteile 

Was deine Änderung angeht, was bitte ist den für dich ein Heuchler?


----------



## qwerkop23 (12. Mai 2011)

"Alle 5sec verhungert ein Kind während wir uns die Bäuche voll schlagen,  aber solange es nicht ständig in den Medien ist, ist es ja kein Problem."

was hat das mit dieser disskusion zu tun? selbstverständlich ist es  schlimm das menschen verhungern. das hat aber nichts mit dem "legalen"  morden welches von manchen staaten praktiziert wird zu tun.


----------



## da_exe (12. Mai 2011)

Keine Tolleranz mit Pädophilie! Klar muß aufgepasst werden, wo angefangen und wo aufgehört wird, aber ich hasse es zu sehn, wenn irgendwelche weichgespülten Sozialpädagogen für irgendwelche Therapieformen sind. Womöglich noch mit dem Ziel auf Wiedereingliederung. Hat man doch sehr oft in der Vergangenheit gesehen, das dies nich möglich ist. Selbst Kastratition hilft da erwiesenermaßen nich.

Todesstrafe "nur" für Kinderschänder! Ich wär auch noch für Folter vorher, aber das geht zu weit...


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Mai 2011)

Das hat schon etwas damit zu tun. 
Es ist sehr leicht mit dem Finger auf etwas zu zeigen, aber bei den Dingen, die man ändern kann, macht man nichts. 

Bei den Fehlurteilen kann man aber gleich mal alle Fälle abziehen, bei denen man durch eine nachträgliche DNA-Analyse zu einem anderen Ergebnis gekommen ist. 
Es geht um die Gegenwart und da wird halt schon ein bisschen genauer gearbeitet als früher.


----------



## qwerkop23 (12. Mai 2011)

da_exe schrieb:


> Keine Tolleranz mit Pädophilie! Klar muß  aufgepasst werden, wo angefangen und wo aufgehört wird, aber ich hasse  es zu sehn, wenn irgendwelche weichgespülten Sozialpädagogen für  irgendwelche Therapieformen sind. Womöglich noch mit dem Ziel auf  Wiedereingliederung. Hat man doch sehr oft in der Vergangenheit gesehen,  das dies nich möglich ist. Selbst Kastratition hilft da erwiesenermaßen  nich.
> 
> Todesstrafe "nur" für Kinderschänder! Ich wär auch noch für Folter vorher, aber das geht zu weit...




wenn du die aktuelle diskussion zur sicherheitsverwahrung verfolgst, wirst du wissen das schlupflöcher bald gestopft werden.
das richter, in manchen fällen, nicht ihr volles strafmaß ausschöpfenist ist traurig aber wahr.

und nochmal:
"was du ebenfalls nicht bedenkst sind fehlurteile auf grund falscher  zeugenaussagen oder wie fragile heart schon sagte das indizien falsch  gedeutet wurden."


@ Nailgun
"Es geht um die Gegenwart und da wird halt schon ein bisschen genauer gearbeitet als früher."

falsche zeugenaussagen wird es immer geben oder zeugen durch die polizei ermutigt werden aussagen in bestimmte richtungen zu machen.


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das hat schon etwas damit zu tun.
> Es ist sehr leicht mit dem Finger auf etwas zu zeigen, aber bei den Dingen, die man ändern kann, macht man nichts.


Nun ja, ich behaupte von mir das ich auch dagegen was machen. Sowohl in einen Einzelfall (unterstütze Menschen die ich wären meiner Zeit in Indien kennen gelernt habe) als auch das ich es immer wieder in Politischen Diskussionen zur Sprache bringe. Das es oft nicht viele Anhänger findet liegt aber leider auf der Hand. ... Aber das ist hier ehr OT.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Bei den Fehlurteilen kann man aber gleich mal alle Fälle abziehen, bei denen man durch eine nachträgliche DNA-Analyse zu einem anderen Ergebnis gekommen ist.
> Es geht um die Gegenwart und da wird halt schon ein bisschen genauer gearbeitet als früher.


 Selbst wenn dem so ist, sind Fehlurteile nicht ausgeschlossen. Menschen machen Fehler und so wird es immer zu Fehlerhaften Urteilen kommen. Aber das ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht das Kernproblem.

Wenn du die Todesstrafe willst, dann willst du im Grunde doch Rache und keine Strafe! Und jetzt mal ehrlich, was unterscheidet dich dann noch vom Mörder?


----------



## Borkenkaefer (12. Mai 2011)

Bin auch gegen die Todesstrafe. Warum soll man jemand töten, wenn man seine menschliche Energie viel produktiver nutzen kann.
40 Jahre für das Gemeinwohl arbeiten find ich die bessere Strafe. Die Frage ist nur, wie man sowas am besten Umsetzt ohne Flucht- oder Selbstmordgefahr.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Mai 2011)

Es geht mir nicht um Rache. 
Wenn jemand zeigt, dass er nicht fähig ist, in einer Gesellschaft zu leben, soll er entfernt werden.


----------



## qwerkop23 (12. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht um Rache.
> Wenn jemand zeigt, dass er nicht fähig ist, in einer Gesellschaft zu leben, soll er entfernt werden.



genau und deshalb entfernen wir ihn aus der gesellschaft indem wir ihn weg sperren


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Mai 2011)

Und Jahrzehnte durchfüttern und bewachen.


----------



## qwerkop23 (12. Mai 2011)

+ jahrzehnte arbeiten lassen für die gesellschaft.

da gebe ich dir völlig recht.


----------



## davehimself (12. Mai 2011)

JA, generell bin ich dafür, aber unter anderen umständen als die aktuell gegebenen. jedes schwere vergehen gegen kinder, sei es körperverletzung lebensbedrohlich, jahre langes einsperren im keller (was es auch zu genüge gibt), jeglicher sexueller missbrauch und natürlich mord aus "niederen beweggründen" sollte mit dem tod bestraft werden. 
darunter verstehe ich zb., dass ein vater, der den mörder seiner kinder umbringt einen trifftigen grund dazu hatte und demnach bei mir mit einer bewährungsstrafe davon kommen würde.

diese strafe sollte allerdings nicht so leichtfertig eingesetzt werden wie man es teilweise aus der USA kennt. nur wenn es eindeutig ist dürfte diese strafe verhängt werden. das wäre zb. ein DNA test über etliche varrianten. 
dann finde ich dieses jahre lange sitzen in der todeszelle, wo die leute jeden tag überlegen wann sie ran kommen nicht in ordnung. das sollte direkt nach dem urteil passieren noch am gleichen tag, denn jeder weitere kostet außerdem nicht wenig geld.

eine gute alternative, welche derjenige sich selbst aussuchen dürfte wäre allerdings die zwangsarbeit als strafe zu verhängen. dadurch könnte man aus diesen "kreaturen" noch ein nutzen ziehen. ich würde sie 6 tage die woche 10 stunden täglich körperliche schwerstarbeit leisten lassen. und das nicht nur lächerliche 15 jahre wie bei uns, nein, !LEBENSLANG!. die leute kommen NIE wieder raus und würden bei mir auch nicht in einen normalen knast kommen, sondern fern abgelegen, am besten irgendwo in der wüste, was eine flucht unmöglich macht. wer hier nicht arbeitet kriegt ganz einfach nichts zu essen und wenn er verhungert auch gut. ein übel weniger.


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht um Rache.
> Wenn jemand zeigt, dass er nicht fähig ist, in einer Gesellschaft zu leben, soll er entfernt werden.


 Jetzt bist du der entscheidenen Frage aber geschickt ausgewichen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Mai 2011)

Das wäre dann Folter und das ist ja auch nicht legal. 

Außerdem bekommen Häftlinge das Geld für ihre Arbeit, denn Zwangsarbeit geht ja nicht. 
Das hatten wir früher schon in Steinbrüchen und so.

@Fragile Heart
Was mich von einem Mörder unterscheidet?
Nichts, außer dass ich noch keinen persönlich getötet habe.


----------



## da_exe (12. Mai 2011)

Triebgestörten Menschen kann man nich mit Argumentation wie bei "normalen" Straftätern beikommen. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es keine vernünftige Alternative als die "ultimative Bestrafung". Ich seh es eher als Bestrafung wie gesagt und nicht als Rache. Es wird Zeit, daß endgültig klargestellt wird, das gewisse Grenzen zu überschreiten das Aus bedeuten. Und gerade weil die hohen Urteile nich wie in Amerika hier am laufenden Band verhängt werden, kann man sicherer(völlig wär utopisch) sein, Fehlurteile nich der Tagesordnung angehören.
Ich sehe es nicht ein, das die Geldverschwendung für ständig neue forensiche Anstalten so weitergeht, nur weil man sich nich traut den "letzten" Schritt zu gehn. Es ist doch der Hohn überhaupt, das es Triebtätern da besser ergeht als jedem x-beliebigem Handtaschendieb im Vollzug. Das kanns doch nich.


----------



## davehimself (12. Mai 2011)

@ nailgun
naja, klar könnte man es als folter sehen, aber ihnen pasiert ja nichts weiter wenn sie ihrer pflicht nachgehen. sie können natürlich auch den tod wählen, dass ist ihnen überlassen.

...das ist klar, dass es zwangsarbeit nicht mehr gibt, aber die todesstrafe gibt es ja auch nicht. ich meine ja, wenn es diese geben würde, könnte man NUR in diesen fällen auch SOLCH EINE zwangsarbeit einführen.

ansonsten würde ich diese jugendlichen, die vollkommen unbegründet rentner todprügeln, was ja zur zeit echt der renner ist in berlin zb. ebenfalls in die zwangsarbeit schicken. nicht lebenslänglich, aber 10 jahre sollten reichen um diesen "kreaturen" die augen zu öffnen.


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Mai 2011)

Hab mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. 

Du bist jetzt der Richter und verurteilst jemanden zum Tode, was unterscheidet dich dann noch vom Mörder? Gut, du wirst es nicht selber machen, aber die moralische Verantwortung dafür liegt bei dir. Wer gibt dir das Recht dazu?

Viele Menschen die leben, verdienen den Tod. Aber auch viele Menschen, die tot  sind, verdienen das Leben. Kannst Du den Toten das Leben wiedergeben? Also sei auch nicht so schnell bei deinen Todesurteilen! ... Zitat aus Herr der Ringe glaube ich.


----------



## qwerkop23 (12. Mai 2011)

aus einigen berichten (jugend- und erwachsenenstrafvollzug) weiß ich das die insassen denkbar für jede abwechslung sind und sei es nur das fegen des hofes oder andere stupide arbeiten. dort treffen sie andere und können mit ihnen reden.
alles ist besser als 23/7 in der zelle zu sitzen und 1 std. am tag auf den hof zu dürfen, somit ist meine schlußfolgerung das sogut wie jeder insasse "freiwillig" arbeiten wird.


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (12. Mai 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> ...das ist klar, dass es zwangsarbeit nicht mehr gibt, aber die todesstrafe gibt es ja auch nicht. ich meine ja, wenn es diese geben würde, könnte man NUR in diesen fällen auch SOLCH EINE zwangsarbeit einführen.
> 
> ansonsten würde ich diese jugendlichen, die vollkommen unbegründet rentner todprügeln, was ja zur zeit echt der renner ist in berlin zb. ebenfalls in die zwangsarbeit schicken. nicht lebenslänglich, aber 10 jahre sollten reichen um diesen "kreaturen" die augen zu öffnen.


 
Ich denke nicht, dass man diese Wesen damit davon abhält. Das geht nur durch gute Erziehung. Sowas scheint es aber immer öfter nicht zu geben.


----------



## davehimself (12. Mai 2011)

@ fragile heart

dieses argument hört man ständig und kann ich einfach nicht verstehen. "was unterscheidet mich dann noch von einem mörder ?"

ganz einfach der BEWEGGRUND!!
der eine tötet aus gier, neid, befriedigung, krankheit etc. und der andere aus bestrafung für diese tat.
der richter würde also niemals zu dieser maßnahme greifen ohne solch einen grund.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (12. Mai 2011)

Kinderschänder, Frauenmörder, Kinderpornogucker, Attentäter und noch der eine oder andere Verbrecher dürfte meiner Meinung nach ruhig mit der Todestrafe "belohnt" werden.


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (12. Mai 2011)

Die Todesstrafe wird immer im Raum schweben aber die ist einfach nicht die Lösung. Vergewaltiger: kastrieren, und den Rest wegsperren. Das mit der Zwangsarbeit is aber auch keine schlechte Idee. Das macht den Kopf frei und man kommt nicht auf dumme Gedanke und man is auch viel zu geschafft...


----------



## davehimself (12. Mai 2011)

kuroi_saikoro schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass man diese Wesen damit   davon abhält. Das geht nur durch gute Erziehung. Sowas scheint es aber   immer öfter nicht zu geben.


 
nein, solche "wesen" kann man nicht mit dududu und hausarrest erziehen.  diese "wesen" verstehen nur eine einzige sprache. "immer voll auf die  fresse". und genau das würden sie mit der zwangsarbeit lernen. nach nur  wenigen tagen würden die achso starken vollidioten winselnt in der ecke  sitzen und nach mami schreien. sie werden lernen dinge im leben  zu schätzen und was es heißt für sein täglich brot arbeiten zu gehen.  wenn die nach 10 jahren solch knallharter zwangsarbeit wieder draußen  sind, garantier ich dir, dass sie sich lieber das leben nehmen bevor sie  nohmal dort rein müssen!!
ich kann hier nur das bsp. thailand nennen ohne jetzt behaupten zu  wollen, dass es dort besser wäre als bei uns. lediglich DIESES thema ist  dort besser gelöst als bei uns. vergewaltigung, sinnlos prügelnde  jugendliche, asoziales verhalten etc. habe ich in den 3 jahren dort nicht ein  einziges mal mitbekommen. der grund dafür, die durchschnittliche  lebenserwartung im thaiknast beträgt wenig monate. kinderschänder werden  von den mitinsassen gefoltert und umgebracht weil selbst der brutalste  bankräuber noch so viel anstand besitzt sich niemals an einem kleinen  kind zu vergehen.


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Mai 2011)

kuroi_saikoro schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass man diese Wesen damit davon abhält. Das geht nur durch gute Erziehung. Sowas scheint es aber immer öfter nicht zu geben.


 Strafen schrenken doch so gut wie nie ab! Kein Mörder wird sich überlegen "für 10 Jahre mach ich es aber bei 12 Jahre lass ich es lieber sein ..."



davehimself schrieb:


> ganz einfach der BEWEGGRUND!!
> der eine tötet aus gier, neid, befriedigung, krankheit etc. und der andere aus bestrafung für diese tat.
> der richter würde also niemals zu dieser maßnahme greifen ohne solch einen grund.


Ist eine gerechte Strafe für Mord der Tot? Und wenn ja, warum?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (12. Mai 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Strafen schrenken doch so gut wie nie ab! Kein Mörder wird sich überlegen "für 10 Jahre mach ich es aber bei 12 Jahre lass ich es lieber sein ..."
> 
> 
> Ist eine gerechte Strafe für Mord der Tot?


 
Tja warscheinlich nicht...aber das liegt wohl daran das man weiß das es ganz genütlich in den Dämmerschlaf geht...wen soll das abschrecken??? Wenn man aber wüsste das man gesteinigt wird...so wie es alle Kinderschänder der Welt verdient haben...werden sie vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken. Selbst wenn es nur 1% der Menschen wäre, gäbe es dennoch Erfolg...

Und ja...es ist die gerechte Strafe dafür. Hast du nicht den Bericht gesehen bei Stern TV wo eine Frau einen Mann (aus dem Land welches ich vergaß) das Augenlicht nehmen darf so wie er es gemacht hat??? Mit Säure...Genau das hat er einfach verdient.


----------



## davehimself (12. Mai 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Ist eine gerechte Strafe für Mord der Tot? Und wenn ja, warum?



für einen mord aus niederen beweggründen und meinen anderen genannten dinge, JA, WAS DENN SONST 


mal ein bsp.

du bist glücklich verheirratet, hast 3 kinder und alles läuft sein gewohnten gang. nun erfährst du, dass der ach so arme mehrfache sexualstraftäter und kinderschänder, den du durch deine steuergelder 15 jahre lang finanziert hast wieder raus kommt und eine sozialwohnung direkt neben deiner bekommt. der sitzt auch jeden tag ruhig auf dem spielplatz und guckt deinen kindern zu wie sie fröhlich schaukeln, rutschen und ihre sandburg bauen. sag mir jetzt bitte nicht, dass du dir nicht gewünscht hättest, dass dieser kerl gleich die todesstrafe bekommen hätte.


----------



## Lexx (12. Mai 2011)

auge um auge, zahn um zahn.. ?


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (12. Mai 2011)

Mit guter Erziehung meinte ich auch die vom Kindesalter an. Das ist das Problem der Gesellschaft. Die Eltern kümern sich nicht drum und die Ämter aber ganz besondern die Schulen sehen es nicht, wollen es nicht sehen und wenn dann dürfen sie nichts machen. Und wenn man einmal verkorkst ist bekommt man das kaum mehr hingebogen.


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Mai 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Tja warscheinlich nicht...aber das liegt wohl daran das man weiß das es ganz genütlich in den Dämmerschlaf geht...wen soll das abschrecken??? Wenn man aber wüsste das man gesteinigt wird...so wie es alle Kinderschänder der Welt verdient haben...werden sie vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken. Selbst wenn es nur 1% der Menschen wäre, gäbe es dennoch Erfolg...


Ich bezweifel das du damit etwas änderst. Es gibt nicht einen Beweis dafür das die Todesstrafe jemals Leute abgeschreckt hat. 



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Und ja...es ist die gerechte Strafe dafür. Hast du nicht den Bericht gesehen bei Stern TV wo eine Frau einen Mann (aus dem Land welches ich vergaß) das Augenlicht nehmen darf so wie er es gemacht hat??? Mit Säure...Genau das hat er einfach verdient.


 Damit wir uns richtig verstehen, diese Sachen sind grausam und ich finde diese Menschen gehören bestraft! Aber, ich könnte nicht damit leben auch nur einen Menschen das Leben zu nehmen, selbst wenn der größte Teil der Gemeinschaft meint das es richtig ist! Kein Mensch hat, meiner Meinung nach, das Recht jemanden anderes das Leben zu nehmen, egal wie graumsam sein Verbrechen auch ist!


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (12. Mai 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> für einen mord aus niederen beweggründen und meinen anderen genannten dinge, JA, WAS DENN SONST
> 
> 
> mal ein bsp.
> ...



Das ist natürlich das große Problem. Die dürfen ebend nicht mehr raus kommen. Ganz einfach. Dann braucht man auch keine Todesstrafe. Und ob der getötet wird oder jahrelang in einem Loch sitzt, kommt auf das selbe hinaus...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (12. Mai 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel das du damit etwas änderst. Es gibt nicht einen Beweis dafür das die Todesstrafe jemals Leute abgeschreckt hat.
> 
> 
> Damit wir uns richtig verstehen, diese Sachen sind grausam und ich finde diese Menschen gehören bestraft! Aber, ich könnte nicht damit leben auch nur einen Menschen das Leben zu nehmen, selbst wenn der größte Teil der Gemeinschaft meint das es richtig ist! Kein Mensch hat, meiner Meinung nach, das Recht jemanden anderes das Leben zu nehmen, egal wie graumsam sein Verbrechen auch ist!


 
Fühle dich bitte nicht angegriffen, das liegt aber auch warscheinlich daran dass du eine Frau bist...die ehh mehr Gefühle und Mitleid empfindet als wir Männer. Ich selber hab keine Kinder, aber wenn ich so an meine 6 Jährige Nichte denke und daran das ihr etwas zustoßen könnte...auch noch von nem Kindermörder etc...kann ich halt nur an den verdienten Tod solch eines schweins denken. Immer wieder werden solche Leute freigelassen und richten neuen Schaden an...also wird die Welt doch nur besser wenn man sich von solchen "Menschen" verabschiedet.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Mai 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Aber, ich könnte nicht damit leben auch nur einen Menschen das Leben zu nehmen


Ich schon. 
Wenn jemand gegen gewisse Regeln verstößt, gehört er entfernt. 
Wäre noch irgendwo eine große unbewohnte Insel konnte man ja alle dort aussetzen und sich selbst überlassen, aber das geht ja auch nicht.


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Mai 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> mal ein bsp.
> 
> du bist glücklich  verheirratet, hast 3 kinder und alles läuft sein gewohnten gang. nun  erfährst du, dass der ach so arme mehrfache sexualstraftäter und  kinderschänder, den du durch deine steuergelder 15 jahre lang finanziert  hast wieder raus kommt und eine sozialwohnung direkt neben deiner  bekommt. der sitzt auch jeden tag ruhig auf dem spielplatz und guckt  deinen kindern zu wie sie fröhlich schaukeln, rutschen und ihre sandburg  bauen. sag mir jetzt bitte nicht, dass du dir nicht gewünscht hättest,  dass dieser kerl gleich die todesstrafe bekommen hätte.


 Ohh,  der Ort wo dieser Weg hinführt ist sehr dunkel! Hass und Angst, sind  Kräfte die jede Moralischen Werte zerstören können! Also sei bitte  vorsichtig mit solchen Beispielen!

Natürlich würde ich lügen wenn ich sagen würde, es macht mir nichts aus  und jeder kann sich ändern! Sicherlich hätte ich Angst und alleine aus  diesen Grunde, kann ich dir nicht sagen was ich machen würde.  


$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Fühle dich bitte nicht angegriffen, das liegt aber auch warscheinlich daran dass du eine Frau bist...die ehh mehr Gefühle und Mitleid empfindet als wir Männer. Ich selber hab keine Kinder, aber wenn ich so an meine 6 Jährige Nichte denke und daran das ihr etwas zustoßen könnte...auch noch von nem Kindermörder etc...kann ich halt nur an den verdienten Tod solch eines schweins denken. Immer wieder werden solche Leute freigelassen und richten neuen Schaden an...also wird die Welt doch nur besser wenn man sich von solchen "Menschen" verabschiedet.


Zum einen keine Angst, ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen.  Zum anderen, siehe ersten Teil des Post.


----------



## qwerkop23 (12. Mai 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> für einen mord aus niederen beweggründen und meinen anderen genannten dinge, JA, WAS DENN SONST
> 
> 
> mal ein bsp.
> ...



aus diesem grund gehört er in sicherheitsverwahrung.


weil sich jemand entschieden hat keine menschlichkeit zu haben(mörder, vergewaltiger) sollen wir es ihm glei tun?


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Mai 2011)

Hat nicht die EU vor kurzem was gegen die Sicherheitsverwarung gesagt?


----------



## qwerkop23 (12. Mai 2011)

sie hat gesagt das es so wie es grad ist nicht geht. deshalb sitzen unsere gesetzgebenden geister zusammen und entwerfen dieses neu und eu konform.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht gleich abschaffen, damit die Menschenrechte gewahrt werden.


----------



## qwerkop23 (12. Mai 2011)

sitzt du zu oft am stammtisch? 
vllt solltest du dich mit dem thema etwas intensiver beschäftigen. mal  nachrichten schaun da wüstest du wieso und warum sie neue regeln  fordern. 
meiner meinung nach sind diese auch notwendig wenn man sieht wie viele straftäter in letzter zeit mit negativen sozialprognosen auf freien fuß gekommen sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2011)

Der Ursprung war ja mal das es abschrecken sollte, was aber bisher niemanden davon abgehalten hat schwere Straftaten zu begehen. Bei mehrfachen Morden könnte ich es mir schon vorstellen das man ihm die Harfe in die Hand drückt. Ansonsten würde Lebenslänglich reichen wenn es dem Wortlaut gerecht wird. Man muss denen natürlich keinen Luxusknast bieten, nur soviel wie nötig.


----------



## A3000T (12. Mai 2011)

> Fehler passieren, aber ich verstehe nicht, wieso sich manche wegen ein paar Toten immer so aufregen.
> Alle 5sec verhungert ein Kind während wir uns die Bäuche voll schlagen, aber solange es nicht ständig in den Medien ist, ist es ja kein Problem.


Das heißt, wenn jemand deine Eltern und / oder Verwandte umbringt, dann ist das nicht weiter tragisch, immerhin verhungert jede fünfte Sekunde ein Kind? Falls dem so ist, warum sollte man dann Mörder hinrichten. Angesicht der weltpolitischen Lage sind deren Taten doch banal.



> Und Jahrzehnte durchfüttern und bewachen.


Das trifft (zumindest beim durchfüttern - Bewachung ist etwas subtiler) auch auf Hartz IV Empfänger zu, auch alle abknallen? Und wen dann als Nächstes? Die ganzen "bösartigen CDU- und FDP-Bonzen", weil die mit der Verlängerung der Atomkraftwerke mit unser aller Leben spielten?

Jedenfalls habe ich selten so viel, mit Verlaub, Unfug von einer Person in einem Thread gelesen. Aber das ist ja das schöne am Internet. Man kann seine Ideologien herrlich anonym fabulisieren und noch mit dem größten unbegründeten und aus purer Geltungssucht entstanden Schwachsinn um sich werfen. Ich finds toll.


----------



## i.neT' (12. Mai 2011)

Todesstrafe haben sie nicht verdient, das geht viel zu schnell.
Man sollte eher neue Medikamente auf Nebenwirkung testen. 
Und man sollte es auch nicht mit Tieren machen . Am besten mit den Leuten die Frauen und Kinder missbraucht haben!


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Mai 2011)

Richtig so, tretten wir die Menschrechte mal ruhig mit Füßen!  Braucht ja eh keiner mehr, so ein altmodischer Kram!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2011)

Das ist allerdings auch ein ziemlich zweischneidiges Schwert, wenn man es ganz eng sehen will könnte man sagen der Täter hat zuerst getreten.


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Mai 2011)

Ja könnte man, aber du willst doch nicht eine Strafttat durch eine vorhergehende andere Rechtfertigen oder?


----------



## qwerkop23 (12. Mai 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings auch ein ziemlich zweischneidiges Schwert, wenn man es ganz eng sehen will könnte man sagen der Täter hat zuerst getreten.



und wir sollen es ihm gleich tun?


----------



## Clonemaster (12. Mai 2011)

Haben das Thema oft genug im Religionsunterricht behandelt. 
Schließlich hat sich herausgestellt, dass die Todesstrafe "nichts" bringt. Warum und wieso kann ich jetzt über das Handy nicht alles erklären


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2011)

> Ja könnte man, aber du willst doch nicht eine Strafttat durch eine vorhergehende andere Rechtfertigen oder?


Das habe ich ja nicht gesagt, es war nur eine Anspielung auf das Menschenrecht da das Opfer sicherlich nicht um die Tat gebettelt hatte.


> und wir sollen es ihm gleich tun?


Bei mehrfachen Morden könnte ich es mir schon vorstellen das man ihm die Harfe in die Hand drückt. Das steht ja nur als Meinung das man sich so etwas vorstellen könnte. Aber wenn dann nur bei Serienmördern


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Mai 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das habe ich ja nicht gesagt, es war nur eine Anspielung auf das Menschenrecht da das Opfer sicherlich nicht um die Tat gebettelt hatte.


Ich dachte mir schon das du es nicht so siehst. 

Aber ich finde da liegt auch eines der Probleme der Todesstrafe. Ich verstoße zwangsläufig gegen eines meiner Prinzipien, wenn ich sie anwende.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Mai 2011)

Topic: Ich finde nicht, dass Schwerstkriminelle so einfach mit dem Tod davon kommen und die Gesellschaft sich mit Hinrichtungen belasten sollte. Schwerstkriminelle sollten ihre Strafe im Vollzug verbüßen und dann am besten auf einem Planeten der Klasse M verbannt werden (), wo sie keine Gefahr mehr für die Gesellschaft darstellen und dem Steuerzahler nicht mehr zur Last fallen. Bis dahin halte ich Strafvollzug und anschliessende Sicherheitsverwahrung bzw lebenslänglich für das beste.


----------



## qwerkop23 (12. Mai 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Topic: Ich finde nicht, dass Schwerstkriminelle so einfach mit dem Tod davon kommen und die Gesellschaft sich mit Hinrichtungen belasten sollte. Schwerstkriminelle sollten ihre Strafe im Vollzug verbüßen und dann am besten auf einem Planeten der Klasse M verbannt werden (), wo sie keine Gefahr mehr für die Gesellschaft darstellen und dem Steuerzahler nicht mehr zur Last fallen. Bis dahin halte ich Strafvollzug und anschliessende Sicherheitsverwahrung bzw lebenslänglich für das beste.



siehe da, geschichte wiederholt sich 18./19. jahrhungert, volle gefängnisse in england und ein land das heute australien heißt.


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Mai 2011)

qwerkop23 schrieb:


> siehe da, geschichte wiederholt sich ...


Nur lernen will keiner was raus.


----------



## davehimself (12. Mai 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Der Ursprung war ja mal das es abschrecken sollte, was aber bisher niemanden davon abgehalten hat schwere Straftaten zu begehen. Bei mehrfachen Morden könnte ich es mir schon vorstellen das man ihm die Harfe in die Hand drückt. Ansonsten würde Lebenslänglich reichen wenn es dem Wortlaut gerecht wird. Man muss denen natürlich keinen Luxusknast bieten, nur soviel wie nötig.



nichts auf der welt, selbst jahre lange folter würde alle menschen davon abhalten keine solch schweren straftaten mehr zu begehen. darum geht es ja auch garnicht ,weil das kein realistisches ziel ist. es geht darum es so weit wie nur möglich einzudämmen und dafür ist solch eine abschreckung sehr wohl effektiv. dazu muss man sich doch nur andere länder ansehen die solche strafen verhängen. die haben sicher etliche andere probleme, welche wir bei uns wesentlich besser geregelt bekommen, aber in dieser sache sind sie uns klar vorraus. bsp. singapur. ich war nur eine kurze zeit dort, aber das war so mit das härteste land was ich je kennen gelernt habe. ich bin zwar kein befürworter für zb. 1000$ strafe festzusetzen für jemanden, der ein kaugummi auf die straße spuckt (kein witz) oder die todesstrafe verhängen für (glaube es waren 500g) canabis. das ist natürlich übertrieben, aber auf der anderen seite muss man auch wieder sagen, ich habe noch nie, wirklich nirgendwo so ein sauberes und gepflegtes land, das gleichzeitig top modern ist mit einer weltweit einzigartig geringen kriminalitätsrate gesehen. kriminalität ist dort fast ein fremdwort. 

anhand dieser tatzache kann man sehen, dass extrem harte strafen sehr wohl abschrecken und zweifellos die bessere wahl ist. auch wenn ich es für bescheurt halte für canabis die todesstrafe zu bekommen, finde ich es noch wesentlich bescheurter bzw. abartig einem sexualstraftäter oder kinderschänder nicht nur ein würdiges leben zu ermöglichen, sondern sogar wieder auf die menschheit loszulassen. wenn ich wählen dürfte, wäre ich da ganz klar für singapur!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. Mai 2011)

Was bringt ne Todestrafe wenn man mit Todschlag oder Vergewaltigung auf Bewährung davon kommt?


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Mai 2011)

Naja, Todesstrafe bei Todschlag oder Vergewaltigung wären auch etwas übertrieben oder? So extrem sind nicht mal die Texaner.


----------



## ChaoZ (12. Mai 2011)

Ich bin gegen eine Todesstrafe... lebenslänglich sollte 100 Jahre bedeuten. Sollte sich dann nach zwei Monaten ein Fehlurteil herausstellen, kann man den Täter noch freilassen.


----------



## davehimself (12. Mai 2011)

Mutmaßlicher deutscher Kinderschänder in Spanien gefasst - Yahoo! Nachrichten

da haben wir es wieder. und so etwas krankes wollt ihr tazächlich noch mit euren steuergeldern durchfüttern 

am besten man stimmt ab und jeder der dagegen ist solche ekelhaften schweine hinzurichten ist allein zur zahlung verpflichtet. hierfür gibt es dann eine satte extra steuer nur für euch. und am besten lässt man diese dann auch nur noch in eurer umgebung leben und hält sie fern von den leuten die für die hinrichtung waren. ich bin mal gespannt wieviele dann immer noch der meinung sind die todesstrafe sei für diese menschen nicht gerechtfertigt 
viele muss es leider immer erst selber treffen damit sie aufwachen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Mai 2011)

Willst du die hinrichten? Ich finde nicht, dass sich die Gesellschaft mit Hinrichtungen belasten sollte. Dann lieber ewig wegschließen und finanzieren. Das ist übrigens auch ne härtere Strafe als der Tod. Der Tod ist nur ne Fluchtmöglichkeit und anständige Menschen müssen sich auch noch die Hände schmutzig machen und ihr Gewissen belasten. Ferner muss das die ganze Gesellschaft.


----------



## A3000T (12. Mai 2011)

> da haben wir es wieder. und so etwas krankes wollt ihr tazächlich noch mit euren steuergeldern durchfüttern


Ja, möchte ich. Das mach ich, wie weiter oben schon geschrieben auch mit Hartz IV Empfängern und Asylbewerbern. Ich finde es schon fast wieder lustig, wie zuerst aufs liebe Geld geschielt wird. Und wem bringt die Hinrichtung etwas? Das Opfer wird (bei Mord) nicht mehr lebendig und seine seelischen Verletzungen (bei Vergewaltigung) werden auch nicht gelindert. Er oder sie wird sich immer noch wie ein Opfer fühlen. 

Anstatt also hier mit dumpfer NPD Polemik nach der "Todesstrafe für Kinderschänder" zu schreien sollte viel mehr für den Opferschutz bzw. die "Nachsorge" der Opfer getan werden. 

Da fällt mir ein, in Thailand steht auf Kinderschändung die Todesstrafe, dort muss man aber nur einen Cop fragen um sich zur nächsten sechsjährigen führen zu lassen. 



> am besten man stimmt ab und jeder der dagegen ist solche ekelhaften schweine hinzurichten ist allein zur zahlung verpflichtet.


Das ist absoluter Schwachsinn. Und das gleich in mehrfacher Hinsicht. Erstens haben die Grundrechte keinem bürgerlichen Mob zur Abstimmung überlassen zu werden und zweitens würde deine Methode die Abstimmung zur Farce werden lassen, da das Ergebnis beeinflusst würde. 



> viele muss es leider immer erst selber treffen damit sie aufwachen.


Das flüchten in paranoide Wahnvorstellungen und Ängste hat mit "aufwachen" nichts zu tun.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Mai 2011)

A3000T 



> Ja, möchte ich. Das mach ich, wie weiter oben schon geschrieben auch mit Hartz IV Empfängern und Asylbewerbern.



Imo unpassender Vergleich. Sonst stimme ich zu.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. Mai 2011)

Dazu kommt noch der CO2 ausstoss


----------



## A3000T (12. Mai 2011)

Es ging bei dem Vergleich auch nur darum, dass ich Geld auch für andere Leute ausgebe, nicht um "gesellschaftliche Wertigkeit" der Personen.


----------



## davehimself (12. Mai 2011)

A3000T schrieb:


> Ja, möchte ich. Das mach ich, wie weiter oben schon geschrieben auch mit Hartz IV Empfängern und Asylbewerbern. Ich finde es schon fast wieder lustig, wie zuerst aufs liebe Geld geschielt wird. Und wem bringt die Hinrichtung etwas? Das Opfer wird (bei Mord) nicht mehr lebendig und seine seelischen Verletzungen (bei Vergewaltigung) werden auch nicht gelindert. Er oder sie wird sich immer noch wie ein Opfer fühlen.
> 
> Anstatt also hier mit dumpfer NPD Polemik nach der "Todesstrafe für Kinderschänder" zu schreien sollte viel mehr für den Opferschutz bzw. die "Nachsorge" der Opfer getan werden.
> 
> ...



ich weis nicht wie du auf den vergleich mit hartz4 oder asylbewerbern kommst. haben diese leute denn überhaupt etwas verbrochen ? jeden kann es treffen, darum ist es auch für mich selbstverständlich das hier alle mitzahlen. für die arbeitsfaulen trifft das natürlich nicht zu, aber das ist ein anderes thema.

warum muss es denn bei einer bestrafung dem opfer besser gehen ? darum geht es doch überhaupt nicht und darum versteh ich dieses argument auch garnicht. es geht darum, adass dieser mensch für seine tat gerichtet wird und dafür gesorgt wird, dass er keinem menschen mehr so etwas antun kann. 

die sache mit der abstimmung sollte auch kein aufruf für eine politische änderung werden. die todesstrafe wird es auch nie geben und trotzdem reden wir darüber. mir ging es nur darum, dass ich das so gerecht fände, wenn sich nur noch leute wie du mit kinderschänder beschäftigen wenn sie gegen eine todesstrafe sind und bereit sind sie zu finanzieren und die anderen von solchen schweinen befreit sind.

als außenstehender ist es immer einfach zu urteilen. wenn man allerdings selbst betroffen ist, leidet man sein leben lang unter dem tod seiner kinder und der tatzache, dass dieses schwein wieder fröhlich in der welt rumhüpfen darf. DAS ist meiner meinung nach noch viel menschenverachtender den opfern gegenüber, als die todesstrafe selbst.

...letzendlich ist es eine meinungssache und natürlich akzpetiere ich deine, auch wenn ich sie absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann. 
ich bin mir allerdings sicher, dass du selbst zum mörder werden würdest, wenn DU in der haut der eltern solcher kindern steckst und dir auf solche art und weise jemand das genommen hat, was dir das absolut schönste und wertvollste geschnenk auf erden ist und für das du einfach alles tun würdest.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. Mai 2011)

Ein Tag Knast kostet um die 80 Euro, rechnet man das bei einem 28 Jährigen Straftäter der zu Lebenslanger Haft verurteilt aus der 72 Jahre alt wird:

44 Jahre an 365 Tage = 16060 Tage ergibt: 1 284 800 Euro die man für die Geschädigten nutzen könnte...

Und das von 1nem einzigen Gefangenen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

Der Verurteilte kann arbeiten, da gibts einiges, was er machen könnte.


----------



## A3000T (12. Mai 2011)

> ich weis nicht wie du auf den vergleich mit hartz4 oder asylbewerbern kommst. haben diese leute denn überhaupt etwas verbrochen ?


Sie setzen sich in diverse Mittagstalkshows...  Spaß beiseite: Sieh dir meinen letzten Beitrag an, dann was ich damit meine.



> warum muss es denn bei einer bestrafung dem opfer besser gehen ? darum geht es doch überhaupt nicht und darum versteh ich dieses argument auch garnicht. es geht darum, adass dieser mensch für seine tat gerichtet wird und dafür gesorgt wird, dass er keinem menschen mehr so etwas antun kann.


Das Opfer ist also vollkommen egal? Wenn dem so ist, warum muss man dann solche Verbrechen überhaupt ahnden? Das ist nichts weiter als schlichtes Rache nehmen und hat in einer halbwegs modernen Rechtssprechung nichts verloren. Ansonsten täte es ein wegsperren ebenso. 



> als außenstehender ist es immer einfach zu urteilen. wenn man allerdings selbst betroffen ist, leidet man sein leben lang unter dem tod seiner kinder und der tatzache, dass dieses schwein wieder fröhlich in der welt rumhüpfen darf.


Mit dem Tod der Person ändert sich am Tod der eigenen Kinder aber nichts. Und außerdem, ich dachte das Wohl der Opfer ist egal? Aber auch hier würde (wirklich lebenslanges) wegsperren ausreichen. 



> ch bin mir allerdings sicher, dass du selbst zum mörder werden würdest, wenn DU in der haut der eltern solcher kindern steckst und dir auf solche art und weise jemand das genommen hat, was dir das absolut schönste und wertvollste geschnenk auf erden ist und für das du einfach alles tun würdest.


Das mag sein, aber das hätte dann wiederum nichts mit unserer hochgelobten Rechtsstaatlichkeit zu tun und ist bei diesem Thema also ein wenig fehl am Platze. Immerhin geht es ja hier darum, ob man dem Staat erlauben sollte, Leute umzubringen.

@Darkfleet: 





> Ein Tag Knast kostet um die 80 Euro, rechnet man das bei einem 28 Jährigen Straftäter der zu Lebenslanger Haft verurteilt aus der 72 Jahre alt wird:
> 
> 44 Jahre an 365 Tage = 16060 Tage ergibt: 1 284 800 Euro die man für die Geschädigten nutzen könnte...
> 
> Und das von 1nem einzigen Gefangenen...



Nach der Logik müssten alle Wirtschaftskriminellen an die Wand.


----------



## davehimself (12. Mai 2011)

A3000T schrieb:


> Sie setzen sich in diverse Mittagstalkshows...  Spaß beiseite: Sieh dir meinen letzten Beitrag an, dann was ich damit meine.
> 
> Das Opfer ist also vollkommen egal? Wenn dem so ist, warum muss man dann solche Verbrechen überhaupt ahnden? Das ist nichts weiter als schlichtes Rache nehmen und hat in einer halbwegs modernen Rechtssprechung nichts verloren. Ansonsten täte es ein wegsperren ebenso.
> 
> ...



zeig mir wo ich behauptet habe, dass das opfer vollkommen egal ist ?
es geht doch hier gerade um die täter und die todesstrafe und nicht um eine nachbetreuung der opfer. natürlich muss man den opfern mit allen nur erdenklichen mittel helfen wieder zurecht zu kommen und dafür gebe ich wiederrum herzlich gerne steuergelder aus. das ist aber ein anderes thema. 

und schon wieder das argument,
natürlich ändert sich mit einer bestrafung der täter nichts am tod der opfer. tut es das denn wenn er ne geldstrafe, 1,2,3,4,5 oder 200jahre knast bekommt ? wenn es darum geht könnte man alle strafen abschaffen. es geht wie ich bereits sagte um eine gerechte strafe für seine tat, der abschreckung für solche "schweine", der sicherheit, dass dieser mensch so etwas nie wieder tun kann und zu letzt den mitbürgern nicht zu zumuten, diesen menschen noch zu finanzieren. das thema rache ist natürlich ein thema für sich und ich persönlich finde es auch nur gerecht wenn dadurch die angehörigen ihren frieden finden würden. der tod seiner kinder allein ist schon das schlimmste was man sich überhaupt vorstellen kann, aber dann noch zu wissen, dass es dem täter gut geht und er weiterleben darf, ist  gleich eine doppelt so harte belastung. das ist einfach respektlos und rücksichtslos den angehörigen gegenüber.


----------



## A3000T (12. Mai 2011)

@Davehimself:


> zeig mir wo ich behauptet habe, dass das opfer vollkommen egal ist ?


Hier zum Beispiel: "warum muss es denn bei einer bestrafung dem opfer besser gehen?" War sicherlich anders gemeint, aber auf mich wirkt das wie: "Hauptsache der Lynchjustiz wird nachgekommen, das Opfer ist da erstmal zweitrangig. 



> es geht wie ich bereits sagte um eine gerechte strafe für seine tat, der abschreckung für solche "schweine", der sicherheit, dass dieser mensch so etwas nie wieder tun kann und zu letzt den mitbürgern nicht zu zumuten, diesen menschen noch zu finanzieren.


Du meinst die selbe Abschreckung, die in den USA und z.b. in Thailand so wunderbar funktioniert? Und wo (außer in der Bibel und ähnlichen Hetzschriften) ist der Tod einer Person gerechtfertigt als Sühne für den Mord an einer anderen? 



> das thema rache ist natürlich ein thema für sich und ich persönlich finde es auch nur gerecht wenn dadurch die angehörigen ihren frieden finden würden. der tod seiner kinder allein ist schon das schlimmste was man sich überhaupt vorstellen kann, aber dann noch zu wissen, dass es dem täter gut geht und er weiterleben darf gleich eine doppelt so harte belastung.


Nun ja, das Leben in einem Gefängnis mit "gut gehen" gleichzusetzen halte ich für "naiv". Klar, sie kriegen Kost und Logis frei Haus, aber ich kenne einige Knastis (allesamt wegen Bagatellen wie Schwarzfahren und dergleichen...  ) und den ganzen Tag (bis auf drei Stunde) in seiner Zelle bzw. auf der Piste zu hocken, vielleicht noch ohne soziale Kontakte nach draußen, das stelle ich mir bei mehreren Jahren gruselig vor.


----------



## davehimself (12. Mai 2011)

A3000T schrieb:


> @Davehimself:
> Hier zum Beispiel: "warum muss es denn bei einer bestrafung dem opfer besser gehen?" War sicherlich anders gemeint, aber auf mich wirkt das wie: "Hauptsache der Lynchjustiz wird nachgekommen, das Opfer ist da erstmal zweitrangig.
> 
> Du meinst die selbe Abschreckung, die in den USA und z.b. in Thailand so wunderbar funktioniert? Und wo (außer in der Bibel und ähnlichen Hetzschriften) ist der Tod einer Person gerechtfertigt als Sühne für den Mord an einer anderen?
> ...



...ja, es war anders gemeint. man kann SOLCH geschehene taten nie rückgängig machen und darum wird es dem opfer nie besser gehen, bis auf eine innerliche befriedigung sofern seiner/ihrer meinung nach gerecht bestraft wurde. aber wenn man jedesmal das opfer fragt wie die strafe aussehen soll, dann bräuchten wir ja keine richter, anwälte etc. mehr. darum finde ich halt auch das argument sinnlos "durch den tod (was eine strafe wäre) wird das opfer auch nicht wieder lebendig". genau so wenig wie für eine haftstrafe, also ist diese nun ebenfalls sinnlos ?

...öhm, ja ich habe 3 jahre in thailand gelebt  ...wenn wir uns nun mal einzig und allein um das thema kinderschänder unterhalten, kann ich dir versichern, dass so etwas in thailand eine absolute seltenheit ist. natürlich gibt es aufgrund der armut eine unglaublich hohe korruptionsrate und dadurch viele probleme die wir nicht haben bzw. besser geregelt bekommen, aber ich sagte ja, ich rede einzig und allein über diesen punkt. ein kinderschänder wird in thailand in kürzester zeit hingerichtet. wenn nicht von der regierung selbst, dann von den insassen.

...brauchst du erst irgendwelche schriften die dir eine genehmigung für bestimmte taten geben ? es ist doch egal wo es oder wo es nicht genehmigt ist. für solche dinge gibt es in unserem land "eigentlich"(betonung "EIGENTLICH") eine demokratie und diese legt fest was "genehmigt" ist. wenn also die mehrheit dafür wäre, dass es für kinderschänder die todesstrafe gibt, dann muss man auch damit leben. ich muss schließlich auch damit leben, dass es sie bei uns nicht gibt 

...ja, nicht nur du kennst leute die gesessen haben. mit einem der gerade ebenfalls 6 jahre wegen lächerlicher hanf dealerei sitzt (ja, nichts außer hanf und dafür 6 jahre!!! und sein gegenüber sitzt wegen kindesvergewaltigung 4 jahre!!!) schreibe ich manchmal. das es nicht so schön wie die freiheit ist, ist ja wohl hoffentlich klar, aber im vergleich mit anderen ländern haben unsere häftlinge den absoluten luxus!!


----------



## A3000T (12. Mai 2011)

> ...brauchst du erst irgendwelche schriften die dir eine genehmigung für bestimmte taten geben ? es ist doch egal wo es oder wo es nicht genehmigt ist.


Jupp, zum Beispiel Gesetze.



> ür solche dinge gibt es in unserem land "eigentlich"(betonung "EIGENTLICH") eine demokratie und diese legt fest was "genehmigt" ist. wenn also die mehrheit dafür wäre, dass es für kinderschänder die todesstrafe gibt, dann muss man auch damit leben.


Oder eben nicht.


----------



## davehimself (12. Mai 2011)

A3000T schrieb:


> Jupp, zum Beispiel Gesetze.
> 
> 
> Oder eben nicht.



...ja, und wer macht diese in unserem land ? die regierung, welche WIR wählen.

...klar, es steht jedem frei das land zu verlassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2011)

JawMekEf schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren was ihr von der Todesstrafe haltet?
> Meine Meinung dazu ist das Kinderschänder, Vergewaltiger und Terroristen die Todesstrafe verdient haben.
> Was ist eure Meinung?



Meine Meinung ist, dass eine unumkehrbare Strafe nur von einem unfehlbaren Rechtssystem verhängt werden dürfte.
Letzteres ist unmöglich -> Sache erledigt.




davehimself schrieb:


> JA, generell bin ich dafür, aber unter anderen umständen als die aktuell gegebenen. jedes schwere vergehen gegen kinder, sei es körperverletzung lebensbedrohlich, jahre langes einsperren im keller (was es auch zu genüge gibt), jeglicher sexueller missbrauch und natürlich mord aus "niederen beweggründen" sollte mit dem tod bestraft werden.
> darunter verstehe ich zb., dass ein vater, der den mörder seiner kinder umbringt einen trifftigen grund dazu hatte und demnach bei mir mit einer bewährungsstrafe davon kommen würde.



Ich verstehe das richtig:
Du willst einen gemeingefährlichen, emotionsgesteuerten Mörder, der sich einen Dreck um die grundlegensten Elemente unserer gesellschaftlichen Ordnung kümmert, eine Bewährungsstrafe aufdrücken, aber du willst psychisch kranke umbringen?




da_exe schrieb:


> Triebgestörten Menschen kann man nich mit Argumentation wie bei "normalen" Straftätern beikommen. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es keine vernünftige Alternative als die "ultimative Bestrafung". Ich seh es eher als Bestrafung wie gesagt und nicht als Rache.



Wofür bitte schön willst du jemanden triebgesteuerten "bestrafen" und was für einen Zweck soll das haben?




davehimself schrieb:


> mal ein bsp.
> 
> du bist glücklich verheirratet, hast 3 kinder und alles läuft sein gewohnten gang. nun erfährst du, dass der ach so arme mehrfache sexualstraftäter und kinderschänder, den du durch deine steuergelder 15 jahre lang finanziert hast wieder raus kommt und eine sozialwohnung direkt neben deiner bekommt. der sitzt auch jeden tag ruhig auf dem spielplatz und guckt deinen kindern zu wie sie fröhlich schaukeln, rutschen und ihre sandburg bauen. sag mir jetzt bitte nicht, dass du dir nicht gewünscht hättest, dass dieser kerl gleich die todesstrafe bekommen hätte.



Und was hat der Wunsch einer Person, die unter (ggf. irrationalen) Ängsten leidet, jetzt mit einem gerechten Strafsystem zu tun? Es soll Leute geben, die haben panische Angst vor Hunden. Oder vor Menschenmengen. Alle umbringen?




Nailgun schrieb:


> Hat nicht die EU vor kurzem was gegen die Sicherheitsverwarung gesagt?



Sie hat vor ziemlich langer Zeit was zur nachträglichen Sicherheitsverwahrung gesagt. Vor kurzem haben die verantwortungsbewussten deutschen Politiker irgendwelche halbgaren Schnellschüsse abgeliefert, weil die von der EU angesetzte Frist auslief.




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings auch ein ziemlich zweischneidiges Schwert, wenn man es ganz eng sehen will könnte man sagen der Täter hat zuerst getreten.



Und? Spielt das in Bezug auf die Menschenrechte irgend eine Rolle?

(jeder, der "Ja" antwortet, sollte sich nochmal genau damit auseinandersetzen, was Menschenrechte sind und wodurch sie sich auszeichnen) 




davehimself schrieb:


> nichts auf der welt, selbst jahre lange folter würde alle menschen davon abhalten keine solch schweren straftaten mehr zu begehen. darum geht es ja auch garnicht ,weil das kein realistisches ziel ist. es geht darum es so weit wie nur möglich einzudämmen und dafür ist solch eine abschreckung sehr wohl effektiv. dazu muss man sich doch nur andere länder ansehen die solche strafen verhängen.



*sich die USA anguck*
Abschreckung? Kann ich nicht beobachten. Wüsste auch nicht, wie das funktionieren sollte. Kann eine Strafe wesentlich abschreckender wirken, als 15 Jahre Freiheitsenzug? Drangsalierung durch Schwerstkriminelle Haftgenossen? Totale Ausgeliefertheit gegenüber Lust und Launen diverser Werter? Der Verlust sämtlicher sozialer Kontakte? Der Ausschluss aus der Gesellschaft? Ohne eine Möglichkeit, je wieder eine geordnete Existenz zu führen, einen Job zu finden? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Jemand, der Taten begeht, die zu so einer Strafe führen, macht das entweder unkontrolliert und irrational (Impulsiv-/Triebtäter) oder unter der Annahme, er könne nicht geschnappt werden. Für beide spielt das Strafmaß schlichtweg keine Rolle.
Umgekehrt kann ich am Beispiel USA aber sehr schön sehen, was die negativen Seiten einer Todesstrafe sind:
Wer auch immer eine Tat begeht, die zur Todesstrafe führen wird, hat nichts, gar nichts mehr zu verlieren. Bei einer Verhaftung um sich zu schießen? Wenig Erfolgsversprechend, aber nicht schlechter, als es gar nicht zu versuchen. Das Gerichtsgebäude während der Verhandlung anzünden? Warum nicht, verbrennen oder vergasen macht keinen Unterschied etc. 
Und bei sexuellen Triebtäter gilt: Ihr Trieb wird so oder so dafür sorgen, dass die Vergewaltigung stattfindet. Wenn ihnen daraufhin die Todesstrafe droht, ist es für den (nach der Tat wieder rational handelnden) Täter sinnvoll, dass Opfer zu ermorden, damit es bei den Ermittlungen nicht helfen kann - schlimmer wird seine Strafe dadurch eh nicht.
In wie weit das irgendwem, insbesondere den Opfern, helfen soll, ist mir vollkommen schleierhaft. Das sind einfach nur bescheuerte Forderungen, gegen die 5000 Jahre alte Verhaltenscodi modern und humanistisch wirken.




davehimself schrieb:


> Mutmaßlicher deutscher Kinderschänder in Spanien gefasst - Yahoo! Nachrichten
> 
> da haben wir es wieder. und so etwas krankes wollt ihr tazächlich noch mit euren steuergeldern durchfüttern



Sowas "krankes" wie einen "Verdächtigen". Gut, hiermit verdächtige ich und darf dich demnach nach deinen eigenen Regeln offiziell "krank" und "Schwein" nennen und deine Hinrichtung fordern?


----------



## night (12. Mai 2011)

Ich finde die Todesstrafe is angebracht wenn eine Person eine andere Person tötet soll sie genau das selbe erleiden.


----------



## A3000T (12. Mai 2011)

> ...ja, und wer macht diese in unserem land ? die regierung, welche WIR wählen.


Da die Todesstrafe laut Artikel 102 GG abgeschafft wurde, eine Wiedereinführung demnach Verfassungswidrig wäre, kannst du da wählen soviel du willst. 



> ...klar, es steht jedem frei das land zu verlassen.


Die Ausweisung Andersdenkender ist hier bei uns seit 1989 nicht mehr üblich. Abgesehen davon hab ich damit aber die vom Staat Hingerichteten gemeint.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Mai 2011)

Man kann keinen Menschen ruhigen Gewissens zum Tode verurteilen, den wenn ein Irrtum besteht kann man ihn ja nicht wieder lebendig machen. Ein weißer Mensch hat mal gesagt "Wenn in einem gerechten Krieg nur ein unschuldiger getötet wird so wird auch der Krieg zu einem ungerechten Krieg. Da es noch nie einen Krieg gab in dem kein unschuldiger getötet wurde so gab es auch noch keinen gerechten Krieg "! (Quelle zu diesem Satz hulkhardy1)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2011)

Das ist ein sehr rassistischer Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist ein sehr rassistischer Rechtschreibfehler


 
Jop, aber ist ja von Hulk persönlich und dann stimmt das schon.


----------



## watercooled (12. Mai 2011)

Ich bin gegen die Todesstrafe.
Kein Mensch hat den Tod verdient.

Dann sollen sie lieber 30 Jahre lang im letzten Loch sitzen müssen!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, aber ist ja von Hulk persönlich und dann stimmt das schon.


 
 Woher willst du wissen das ich weiß bin, kann ja auch schwarz wie die Nacht sein, hehehhe! Der Satz ist aber schon älter von mir stammt aus einer meiner alten Gedichte dich geschrieben habe. Aber danke für die Blumen!


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Mai 2011)

qwerkop23 schrieb:


> sitzt du zu oft am stammtisch?


 Das war eigentlich ironisch gemeint, aber was solls.


A3000T schrieb:


> Das heißt, wenn jemand deine Eltern und / oder Verwandte umbringt, dann ist das nicht weiter tragisch, immerhin verhungert jede fünfte Sekunde ein Kind? Falls dem so ist, warum sollte man dann Mörder hinrichten. Angesicht der weltpolitischen Lage sind deren Taten doch banal.
> 
> Das trifft (zumindest beim durchfüttern - Bewachung ist etwas subtiler) auch auf Hartz IV Empfänger zu, auch alle abknallen? Und wen dann als Nächstes? Die ganzen "bösartigen CDU- und FDP-Bonzen", weil die mit der Verlängerung der Atomkraftwerke mit unser aller Leben spielten?
> 
> Jedenfalls habe ich selten so viel, mit Verlaub, Unfug von einer Person in einem Thread gelesen. Aber das ist ja das schöne am Internet. Man kann seine Ideologien herrlich anonym fabulisieren und noch mit dem größten unbegründeten und aus purer Geltungssucht entstanden Schwachsinn um sich werfen. Ich finds toll.


 Jep, das Internet ist schon toll.
Da kann man schnell jemanden als blöd hin stellen, ohne selbst etwas von dessen Aussage verstanden zu haben.

Mir geht es auf den Sack, wenn sich manche Leute großartig über getötete Unschuldige aufregen, während sie nichts machen um das Leid von anderen zu lindern.
Solange man nur mit dem Finger drauf zeigen muss, ist es ja leicht, aber selbst was machen interessiert dann halt doch eher weniger.
Versteh mich nicht falsch, mir sind andere Menschen egal, aber ich hab halt ein Problem mit Heuchelei.

Und was hast du bitte gegen Hartz IV Empfänger? 
Die haben sich nicht so dermaßen gegen die Gesellschaft gestellt, wie Mörder, Kinderschänder und Vergewaltiger. 

Was die Gefängnisse angeht...
Es wurde auf einer georgischen Internetseite Werbung für ein österreichisches Gefängnis gemacht:
"Hier brechen sie nicht aus, hier bleiben sie freiwillig."
Da wurden dann noch schöne Fotos von den Freizeitmöglichkeiten gezeigt und dass es vollkommen egal ist, ob man erwischt wird, oder nicht, da man mit der Kohle, die man sich nebenbei verdienen kann, ja locker seine Familie in Georgien ernähren kann.


----------



## Icejester (12. Mai 2011)

Meine Meinung:
Absolut niemand hat die Todesstrafe verdient. Punkt. Es gibt meines Erachtens nichts, womit man sein Recht auf Leben verwirken könnte.

Einzig aus Gründen der Staatsräson könnte die Todesstrafe ausnahmsweise bei gegen den Staat gerichteten Verbrechen in Betracht kommen. Dabei wären vor allem terroristische Taten und Hochverrat bzw. Spionage mögliche Gründe. Hier stünde allerdings meiner Ansicht nicht die Strafe, sondern die Abwehr von Gefahren für den Staat, die Staatsverfassung und auch die außen- wie innenpolitische Sicherheit im Vordergrund. Alles andere ist einfach nicht wichtig genug, um zu riskieren, daß der Staat in das moralische Dilemma gelangt, gegen Grundrechte des Menschen zu verstoßen.



davehimself schrieb:


> für einen mord aus niederen beweggründen und meinen anderen genannten dinge, JA, WAS DENN SONST
> 
> mal ein bsp.
> 
> du  bist glücklich verheirratet, hast 3 kinder und alles läuft sein  gewohnten gang. nun erfährst du, dass der ach so arme mehrfache  sexualstraftäter und kinderschänder, den du durch deine steuergelder 15  jahre lang finanziert hast wieder raus kommt und eine sozialwohnung  direkt neben deiner bekommt. der sitzt auch jeden tag ruhig auf dem  spielplatz und guckt deinen kindern zu wie sie fröhlich schaukeln,  rutschen und ihre sandburg bauen. sag mir jetzt bitte nicht, dass du dir  nicht gewünscht hättest, dass dieser kerl gleich die todesstrafe  bekommen hätte.



Das ist ja ein ganz billiger Rachegedanke. Über den sind wir in unserem Rechtssystem Gott sei Dank lange hinweg. Die Strafe dient ja nicht dazu, den Betroffen einer Tat Genugtuung zu verschaffen, sondern den Täter zur Sühne und Besserung zu bewegen. Dieses zentrale Ziel kann ja mit der Todesstrafe überhaupt nicht erreicht werden. Daher ist sie als Strafe auch untauglich. Sie kann bestenfalls dazu dienen, weitere Verbrechen durch dieselbe Person zu verhindern. Und nein, wenn *ich* sowas erleben würde, würde ich dem Täter selbstverständlich nicht die Todesstrafe wünschen. Und ich darf das sogar mit Fug und Recht sagen, weil eine mir sehr nahestehende Person vor vielen Jahren Opfer eines Sexualverbrechens wurde. Dem Täter habe ich aber auch schon vor 13 Jahren nicht den Tod gewünscht.

Außerdem: Sexualstraftäter sind in erster Linie krank, nicht kriminell. Da kann man mit Strafen ohnehin nichts erreichen, da sie für ihre Taten nicht wirklich vollumfänglich verantwortlich sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Außerdem: Sexualstraftäter sind in erster Linie krank, nicht kriminell.


 
Viele Kriminelle sind letztendlich auch krank, denn sonst würden sie es nicht machen. In der Kindheit bekommt man gelehrt, dass man sich gut benehmen muss. Die Frage ist also, was ist in deren Kindheit daneben gegangen.
Sexualstraftäter, besonders solche, die Gewalt gegen Kinder anwenden, sind als Kind selbst Opfer von Gewalt geworden.
Kann man also solche "Familien" eher aufgreifen und die Kinder davon trennen, hilft man mehr Menschen als den Täter später irgendwann einzusperren.


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. Mai 2011)

Wie dann das amerikanische Beispiel zeigt, ist die Todesstrafe keinesfalls so abschreckend, wie gern dargestellt wird. Als Strafe untauglich und als Abschreckung ebenso....
MfG


----------



## Icejester (13. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Viele Kriminelle sind letztendlich auch krank, denn sonst würden sie es nicht machen. In der Kindheit bekommt man gelehrt, dass man sich gut benehmen muss. Die Frage ist also, was ist in deren Kindheit daneben gegangen.
> Sexualstraftäter, besonders solche, die Gewalt gegen Kinder anwenden, sind als Kind selbst Opfer von Gewalt geworden.
> Kann man also solche "Familien" eher aufgreifen und die Kinder davon trennen, hilft man mehr Menschen als den Täter später irgendwann einzusperren.


 
Na, so kann man das auch nicht sagen. Es ist schon ein großer Unterschied, ob ich irgendwem was wegnehme, weil ich mir das nicht leisten kann und einfach neidisch bin, oder ob ich schier verzweifelt bin, weil ich nur einen hochkriege, wenn ich eine Frau so richtig quäle.
Mit dem Dieb habe ich nicht für zwei Sekunden Mitleid. Den soll das Gesetz ruhig mit strengster Härte treffen, damit ihm die Asozialität seiner Handlung auch richtig bewußt wird. Der Vergewaltiger, Mißhandler oder was auch immer er macht, kann im Gegensatz dazu halt nicht anders. Das ist ein Getriebener, und ich glaube, man kann sich in deren Qualen und Seelenleben gar nicht reinversetzen, wenn man selbst nicht zu dieser Gruppe gehört.
Daß Pädophile übrigens zwangsläufig selbst Opfer von Gewalt geworden sind, halte ich für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. Das ist genauso eine Veranlagung wie Homosexualität. Und es sind doch auch nicht alle Schwulen Opfer von Gewalt in der Kindheit geworden, oder? Die Gewaltanwendung wird wohl auch in erster Linie daher rühren, daß sie ihre sexuellen Kontakte mit Kindern verschleiern, nicht aber ihre Lust dadurch steigern wollen. Wer tot ist, kann halt nicht mehr reden...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Na, so kann man das auch nicht sagen. Es ist schon ein großer Unterschied, ob ich irgendwem was wegnehme, weil ich mir das nicht leisten kann und einfach neidisch bin, oder ob ich schier verzweifelt bin, weil ich nur einen hochkriege, wenn ich eine Frau so richtig quäle.



Es gibt halt auch den Dieb, der klaut, weil er nicht anders kann, z.B. weil er spielsüchtig ist oder Geld für Drogen/Frauen braucht, wer weiß. Es gibt Leute, die überfallen Banken, weil sie die Operation ihrer Kinder nicht bezahlen können (dank der Gesundheitsreform).
Und die meisten Männer vergewaltigen Frauen aus Gründen der Macht und nicht weil sie bürsten wollen, das können sie auch im Bordell.
Die Frage ist aber, wieso machen sie das, das muss ja einen Hintergrund haben, denn nicht alle Männer haben das Bedürfnis einen anderen Menschen zu dominieren.



Icejester schrieb:


> Daß Pädophile übrigens zwangsläufig selbst Opfer von Gewalt geworden sind, halte ich für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich.



Dafür gibts etliche Studien, die belegen, dass ein sehr großer Teil der Pädophilen als Kind selbst Opfer von sexueller Gewalt geworden sind.



Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist genauso eine Veranlagung wie Homosexualität.



Das ist keine Veranlagung. Die Sexualität entwickelt sich mit der Pubertät, einem 6 Jährigen Jungen/Mädchen sieht man nicht an, ob er/sie mal homosexuell wird.



Icejester schrieb:


> Und es sind doch auch nicht alle Schwulen Opfer von Gewalt in der Kindheit geworden, oder?



Was hat das mit Pädophilie zu tun?



Icejester schrieb:


> Die Gewaltanwendung wird wohl auch in erster Linie daher rühren, daß sie ihre sexuellen Kontakte mit Kindern verschleiern, nicht aber ihre Lust dadurch steigern wollen. Wer tot ist, kann halt nicht mehr reden...



Die meisten Pädophilen suchen ja nicht den Kontakt zu einem Kind um es zu töten, das ist Unsinn. die meisten machen das über einen längeren Zeitraum, einige über viele Jahre, besonders wenn es innerhalb der Familie stattfindet. 
Der "Kinderfänger" ist selten der unbekannte, schwarz gekleidete Mann, der nachts durch ihm fremde Städte fährt und nach Kindern sucht, es ist der Onkel, der nette Nachbar, der Trainer oder sonst jemand, der dem Kind nahe steht und eine bestehende soziale Abhängigkeit ausnutzt.


----------



## A3000T (13. Mai 2011)

Nun ja, so ganz stimmt dieser Satz: "die meisten machen das über einen längeren Zeitraum, einige über viele Jahre, besonders wenn es innerhalb der Familie stattfindet." nicht. Pädophil zu sein bedeutet nämlich nicht, dass man sich auch tatsächlich an Kindern vergeht. Man hat diese sexuelle Vorliebe, aber man muss sie nicht zwangsläufig ausleben. Genau genommen werden (lt. Peter Fiedels - Sexuelle Orientierung und sexuelle Abweichung) "gerade mal" 12 - 20% der sexuellen Übergriffe auf Kinder von Pädophilen durchgeführt. Der Rest geht demnach auf die Kappe von Leuten mit ansonsten normaler sexueller Ausrichtung.


----------



## Fragile Heart (13. Mai 2011)

Naja, ich habe ja immer noch die Hoffnung das ihr einfach noch zu jung seid um das was ihr hier schreibt auch wirklich zu verstehen. Denn was das bedeuten würde, scheint euch allen nicht klar zu sein.


----------



## A3000T (13. Mai 2011)

> Naja ich geh stramm auf die 30 zu...also wirds am Alter definitiv nicht liegen...


Dann vielleicht an der Reife?



> @3000T: Aha also in den Ländern wo die Todesstrafe noch existiert bzw echt barbarisch ausgeführt wird sind also alle dumm ja??? Bitte vorsicht was du hier zu wem sagst...das kann nach hinten losgehen...der Thread ist zum diskutieren und nicht zum beleidigen!


Wenn man denn diskutieren könnte. Aber zu einer Diskussion gehört auch eine fundierte(themenbezogene) Vorbildung, welche hier aber den meisten fehlen dürfte (da schließ ich mich nicht aus). So ist es nichts weiter als ein halbgares austauschen von teils paranoiden und von Geltungssucht getriebenen Meinungen. Und wenn dann jemand (in meinen Augen) gröbsten, menschenverachtenden Unfug schreibt, dann teile ich ihm das auch (mehr oder weniger) offen mit.  Aber mal ehrlich: Erst begeistert über Waterboarding und Scheinhinrichtungen sein und dann schon flennen, weil man einen Beitrag für Bildungsfern hält? Früher hatten wir für solche Leute einen Begriff, doch ich hab jetzt keine Lust "Stubentiger" zu tippen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Mai 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Nur was hat das mit Gerechtigkeit zu tun? Nur weil jemand gemordet, vergewaltigt oder was auch immer hat, gibt uns nichts das Recht es ihn nach zu tun um ihn zu bestrafen, oder doch? Leben wir denn noch im finstersten Mittelalter? Es gibt sowas wie Menschenrechte und die sollten wir jeden zu gestehen, egal was er gemacht hat!


 
Wenn jemand denkt er könne jemand anderes das Leben nehmen, sich quasi über Tod oder Leben zu entscheiden vermag...der hat meiner Meinung nach sein eigenes Recht zu leben verwirkt. Das hat nichts mit Mittelalter zu tun.

@A3000T: Du solltest dir zudem nicht anmaßen zu entscheiden ob jemand gewisse Reife besitzt oder nicht...du hast weder die Berechtigung, Eignung oder sonstirgendwas um mich zu beurteilen also widme dich gefälligst nun dem Thema.


----------



## A3000T (13. Mai 2011)

> @A3000T: Du solltest dir zudem nicht anmaßen zu entscheiden ob jemand gewisse Reife besitzt oder nicht...du hast weder die Berechtigung, Eignung oder sonstirgendwas um mich zu beurteilen also widme dich gefälligst nun dem Thema.


Ich habe nicht angemaßt, ich habe gefragt. Das erkennt man an dem lustig geschwungenem Satzzeichen am Ende des... äh... Satzes. Und da sich dein Beitrag aufs Thema bezogen und meine Beitrag sich auf deinen bezog hab ich mich auch dem Thema gewidmet. QED



> Wenn jemand denkt er könne jemand anderes das Leben nehmen, sich quasi über Tod oder Leben zu entscheiden vermag...der hat meiner Meinung nach sein eigenes Recht zu leben verwirkt. Das hat nichts mit Mittelalter zu tun.


Interessant, dann wird nach jedem Todesurteil ein Richterstuhl neu zu besetzen sein. Vorher muss sich aber die gesamte Regierung ins Messer stürzen, weil sie die Abschaffung der Todesstrafe abgeschafft haben (von deren Wählern ganz zu schweigen). Dann kann ich endlich Kanzler werden. So langsam werd ich warm mit dem Gedanken.


----------



## Fragile Heart (13. Mai 2011)

Ok, mal in Ruhe und Sachlich ...



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Wenn jemand denkt er könne jemand anderes das Leben nehmen, sich quasi über Tod oder Leben zu entscheiden vermag


Richtig, niemand, sofern wir eventuell vorhandene göttliche Instanzen mal weg lassen und selbst da würde ich es als fraglich empfinden, hat das Recht über das Leben anderer zu entscheiden. In diesen Punkt denke ich sind wir uns einig.


$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> der hat meiner Meinung nach sein eigenes Recht zu leben verwirkt.


Aber an dieser Stelle entscheidest du aber auch wieder über das Leben eines anderen! Wo bleibt der gute Vorsatz?

Verstehst du was ich meine? Hier an dieser Stelle ist der Wiederspruch in deiner Argumentation!


$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Mittelalter zu tun.


 Wie würdest du es denn bezeichnen? Das ist die abgewandelt Form vom Recht des Stärkeren, halt das Recht der Masse. Und dazu fällt mir ein Spruch ein, denn ich mal irgendwo gelesen habe "Unterschätze nie die Macht dummer Menschen in großer Anzahl".


----------



## melz (13. Mai 2011)

An alle die sagen das die Todesstrafe für Kinderschänder, Vergewaltiger und Terroristen nicht gerechtfertigt ist! Stellt euch vor es betrifft euer Kind was entführt, Vergewaltigt und Umgebracht wird! Ich glaube dann werden auch die, die jetzt sagen das kann niemand entscheiden, sehr schnell verwerfen. Über sowas kann man immer anders reden wenn es einen nicht persönlich, oder das nähere Umfeld betrifft! Darum kann ich für mich persönlich nur sagen, in solchen Fällen bin ich für die Todesstrafe ( Abfallentsorgung)!!


----------



## Fragile Heart (13. Mai 2011)

melz schrieb:


> An alle die sagen das die Todesstrafe für Kinderschänder, Vergewaltiger und Terroristen nicht gerechtfertigt ist! Stellt euch vor es betrifft euer Kind was entführt, Vergewaltigt und Umgebracht wird! Ich glaube dann werden auch die, die jetzt sagen das kann niemand entscheiden, sehr schnell verwerfen. Über sowas kann man immer anders reden wenn es einen nicht persönlich, oder das nähere Umfeld betrifft! Darum kann ich für mich persönlich nur sagen, in solchen Fällen bin ich für die Todesstrafe ( Abfallentsorgung)!!


 Darum entscheiden ja auch Richter über Schuld und Strafe, die nicht befangen sind! Zum Rest sage ich gar nichts mehr, bringt eh nichts.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Mai 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Ok, mal in Ruhe und Sachlich ...
> 
> 
> Richtig, niemand, sofern wir eventuell vorhandene göttliche Instanzen mal weg lassen und selbst da würde ich es als fraglich empfinden, hat das Recht über das Leben anderer zu entscheiden. In diesen Punkt denke ich sind wir uns einig.
> ...


 
Ich selber entscheide das nicht...sondern der Täter selber...denn in einem Land wo es die Todesstrafe gibt weiß er doch selber was ihm Blüht...es steht also jedem ganz einfach fei ob er lebt oder stirbt. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der ein oder andere nicht drüber nachgedacht hat.

Ich kann dich gerne umstimmen indem du mal das hier liesst:Dnepropetrovsk maniacs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Die haben einen mann aus langeweile mit Hammer regelrecht zermatscht...die sollen weiterleben???

Ich habe das Video dazu gesehen und obwohl ich mich schon als sehr resitenz empfinde dachte ich, ich falle vom Stuhl. Ich lasse dir gerne das Video zukommen dann können wir uns weiter unterhalten...aber Jungs die einer schwangeren Frau das Kind ausm Bauch schneiden haben einfach den Tod verdient...hinterlass mir deine Mail per PN dann sehen wir weiter...ich glaub manche leben in einer zu bunten Welt und wissen nicht was es für Menschen gibt. (nochmal zu 
erinnerung...nicht persöhnlich nehmen bitte)
Die Menschheit muss allerdings vor solchen Menschen geschützt werden.


----------



## Fragile Heart (13. Mai 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich selber entscheide das nicht...sondern der Täter selber...denn in einem Land wo es die Todesstrafe gibt weiß er doch selber was ihm Blüht...es steht also jedem ganz einfach fei ob er lebt oder stirbt. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der ein oder andere nicht drüber nachgedacht hat.


Nun diese Argumentation wäre meiner Meinung nur dann schlüßig wenn den Täter dazu bringst sich selbst umzubringen.



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Die Menschheit muss allerdings vor solchen Menschen geschützt werden.


Also willst du Menschen vor diesen Menschen schützen? Nun jemand für den Rest seines Lebens hinter Gittern ist, sind die Menschen auch geschützt. Und mit deiner Argumentation steht Tür und Tor offen das ganze auch für weniger schwere Verbrechen zu benutzen.

Was ihr aber immer noch nicht versteht, ist dass es doch gar nicht darum geht wie graumsam die Verbrechen sind! Natürlich ist das Schlimm und für die Opfer eine Qual! ... Ich bin die letzte die das anders sehen würde! ... Aber nichts ändert was für die Opfer, rein gar nichts!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Mai 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Nun diese Argumentation wäre meiner Meinung nur dann schlüßig wenn den Täter dazu bringst sich selbst umzubringen.
> 
> 
> Also willst du Menschen vor diesen Menschen schützen? Nun jemand für den Rest seines Lebens hinter Gittern ist, sind die Menschen auch geschützt. Und mit deiner Argumentation steht Tür und Tor offen das ganze auch für weniger schwere Verbrechen zu benutzen.
> ...



Dann würde ich mich damit zufrieden geben wenn die Opfer das entscheiden...denn einsperren hilft auch nicht...10 jahre bissl im Gefägnis hocken danach schön sein leben weiterleben. Das geht nicht. Und wenn du dir mal die ganze Story durchlesen würdest, würdest du bestimmt ein bissl anders denken...sowas gibts in keinem Horrorfilm oder sonstwo. Und ich könnte nicht damit leben zu wissen das der Verbrecher XY wieder freikommt...wie es so oft passiert.


----------



## Fragile Heart (13. Mai 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mich damit zufrieden geben wenn die Opfer das entscheiden...denn einsperren hilft auch nicht...10 jahre bissl im Gefägnis hocken danach schön sein leben weiterleben. Das geht nicht. Und wenn du dir mal die ganze Story durchlesen würdest, würdest du bestimmt ein bissl anders denken...sowas gibts in keinem Horrorfilm oder sonstwo. Und ich könnte nicht damit leben zu wissen das der Verbrecher XY wieder freikommt...wie es so oft passiert.


 Also doch Rache?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Mai 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Also doch Rache?


 
Also, ob man es so nennen kann weis ich nicht...aber wenn du es magst kannst du es Rache nennen. Ich sehe es eher als gerechte Strafe.


----------



## Fragile Heart (13. Mai 2011)

Es kann doch bei solchen Verbrechen kein Gerechtigkeit mehr geben. Gerecht wäre wenn das Opfer eines Mordes wieder leben könnte und nicht wenn der Täter auch sterben müsste. So ist meine bescheidene Meinung zumindest dazu.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Mai 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Es kann doch bei solchen Verbrechen kein Gerechtigkeit mehr geben. Gerecht wäre wenn das Opfer eines Mordes wieder leben könnte und nicht wenn der Täter auch sterben müsste. So ist meine bescheidene Meinung zumindest dazu.


 
Stimmt, aber das geht ja nunmal nicht.


----------



## A3000T (13. Mai 2011)

> An alle die sagen das die Todesstrafe für Kinderschänder, Vergewaltiger und Terroristen nicht gerechtfertigt ist! Stellt euch vor es betrifft euer Kind was entführt, Vergewaltigt und Umgebracht wird!


Ich stelle mir dann aber auch vor, dass kleine Kinder auch bei Fahrradunfällen sterben können. Soll ich jetzt jeden radelnden Studenten mit der Pumpgun niedermähen und danach alle Fahrräder verschrotten?



> Ich kann dich gerne umstimmen indem du mal das hier liesst:Dnepropetrovsk maniacs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Die haben einen mann aus langeweile mit Hammer regelrecht zermatscht...die sollen weiterleben???


Ja.



> Dann würde ich mich damit zufrieden geben wenn die Opfer das entscheiden...denn einsperren hilft auch nicht...10 jahre bissl im Gefägnis hocken danach schön sein leben weiterleben. Das geht nicht.



Stell dir mal folgendes vor: Du sitzt zehn Jahre lang in deiner Einzelzelle, besuchen kommt dich keiner, weil du ein Kindsmörder bist, die einzigen anderen Menschen die du siehst sind der Psychologe, die Wärter und die Hausarbeiter. Hofgang hast Du nicht wie die anderen Gefangenen, weil die dich zu brei klopfen würden (deine Rechtsauffassung ist unter Verbrechern sehr beliebt ). Da sitzt du nun mit deiner einen Stunde Hofgang und ansonsten 23 Stunden am Tag die Bude dicht. Kein Fernseher, kein Radio, kein Rechner um irgendwelchen Rotz zu zocken und wie bereits erwähnt, keine großartigen Kontakte und die die du hast, die sind eher unfreundlicher Natur. 

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will hier nicht für Verbrecher (was auch immer sie getan haben) Partei ergreifen,  sondern dich  einfach mal darum bitten zu überlegen, was solch eine zehnjährige Strafe bedeutet.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Mai 2011)

Gerechtigkeit im Sinne von Wiedergutmachung ist leider tatsächlich nicht möglich; tote Opfer stehen nicht mehr auf und viele körperliche Schäden sind leider irrreparabel oder es 
bleiben mehr oder weniger gravierende Folgeschäden; physisch oder psychisch, sehr oft beides. 
Die Todesstrafe ist abgeleitet von dem alttestamentarischen Leitgedanken "Auge um Auge, ..." und der heutige Strafvollzug ohne Todesstrafe eine Folge kultureller und damit gesellschaftlicher Entwicklung, welche immer zur Folge hat, das es für die jeweilige Gesellschaft teurer wird. 

Einen Verurteilten zB. tatsächlich lebenslang einzusperren, ihn zu bewachen, unterzubringen und zu versorgen ist in Summe erheblich teurer, als ihn hinzurichten.  
Das ist ein Dilemma heutiger Rechtsstaaten, trotzdem ist die Todesstrafe abgeschafft worden, weil sehr viele Straftäter sich nach der Hinrichtung als unschuldig erwiesen haben. 
Persönlich bin ich lange Zeit gegen die Todestrafe gewesen, mir mittlerweile aber im Falle sehr schwerer, grausamer Straftaten nicht mehr so sicher, obwohl es für den Tod eines 
Opfers sowie auch für  lebenslanges Leiden an den Folgen keine Wiedergutmachung darstellt bzw. diese schlichtweg nicht möglich ist.  - Greetz -


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Mai 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ 



> Ich kann dich gerne umstimmen indem du mal das hier liesstnepropetrovsk maniacs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Die haben einen mann aus langeweile mit Hammer regelrecht zermatscht...die sollen weiterleben???



Wow, die haben ihre hammer smashed face Aktion sogar auf Video aufgenommen. Voll die kranken Schweine.

Aber warum willst du die mit dem Tod erlösen? Lebenslang Knast ist schlimmer als der Tod, besonders der russische. Und solche kranken Schweine haben zusätzlich einen extra schlechten Stand im Knast.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Mai 2011)

Ist bei euch nicht vor kurzem euer Taximörder ausgebrochen?
Oder was ist, wenn ein Mörder seine Strafe abgesessen hat (bei uns darf man den dann nicht mal Mörder nennen)?

Dann hat man Leute auf der Straße, die die Hemmschwelle schon mal überschritten haben und auch wieder rückfällig werden können. 
Wollt ihr die Verantwortung dafür übernehmen?
Was ist, wenn einer eurer Freunde von einem Wiederholungstäter umgebracht wird?
Sagt ihr euch dann: Ja, ist halt schon etwas beschissen, aber zum Glück gibt es keine Todesstrafe?

Das Beispiel gilt auch für Kinderschänder und Vergewaltiger.


----------



## davehimself (13. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das richtig:
> Du willst einen gemeingefährlichen, emotionsgesteuerten Mörder, der sich einen Dreck um die grundlegensten Elemente unserer gesellschaftlichen Ordnung kümmert, eine Bewährungsstrafe aufdrücken, aber du willst psychisch kranke umbringen.



wieso ist derjenige denn gemeingefährlich weil er sich an dem mord seiner kinder rächen will  
und ein ganz klares JA, mich interessiert nicht warum wieso weshalb er solch eine grauentat vollbracht hat, sondern nur dass er sie vollbracht hat. ich halte nichts von diesem ganzen "der arme kerl wurde als kind vom wickeltisch geschupst gelaber" das ist für mich einfach nur pervers sich gründe zu suchen diese taten zu mildern. irgendwann wird so ein mensch feststellen, dass er kranke gedanken hat und sich an teuflischen und perversen dingen befriedigt fühlt. wenn er nicht sofort in diesem moment zum arzt geht und sich hilfe sucht ist es seine schuld. bis zu diesem punkt sage ich auch, okay er ist krank und kann nichts dafür, aber einfach nichts dagegen zu tun und warten bis man "austickt" ist für mich eigenverschuldung und bekommt null verständniss. man wird nicht von heute auf morgen zu so einem monster.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und was hat der Wunsch einer Person, die unter (ggf. irrationalen) Ängsten leidet, jetzt mit einem gerechten Strafsystem zu tun? Es soll Leute geben, die haben panische Angst vor Hunden. Oder vor Menschenmengen. Alle umbringen?



es geht darum, dass es einfach nicht zumutbar ist für die menschen mit kindern in der umgebung. genauso wenig könntest du einen dressierten löwen da rumrennen lassen mit der begründung "der ist ganz lieb und will nur spielen." sowas geht nun mal nicht. derjenige hat bereits ein oder mehrere kinder auf dem gewissen und keiner weis wann die bombe wieder hoch geht. wenn sie es gerne austesten wollen, dann doch bitte selbst aber nicht mit anderen familien. wenn er also schon unbedingt wieder frei kommen muss, dann setzt ihn auf einer insel aus oder macht ne mauer herrum wie in der ddr wo nur solche menschen leben. denkst du unsere ach so tollen politiker würden ihre eigenen kinder da noch rumrennen lassen ? blödsinn, die sitzen in ihren ständig bewachten festungen und werden mit solch einer situation selbst niemals konfrontiert werden. immer nach dem motto "schön die anderen ausbaden lassen, mir selber passiert ja nichts."



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *sich die USA anguck*
> Abschreckung? Kann ich nicht beobachten. Wüsste auch nicht, wie das funktionieren sollte. Kann eine Strafe wesentlich abschreckender wirken, als 15 Jahre Freiheitsenzug? Drangsalierung durch Schwerstkriminelle Haftgenossen? Totale Ausgeliefertheit gegenüber Lust und Launen diverser Werter? Der Verlust sämtlicher sozialer Kontakte? Der Ausschluss aus der Gesellschaft? Ohne eine Möglichkeit, je wieder eine geordnete Existenz zu führen, einen Job zu finden? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Jemand, der Taten begeht, die zu so einer Strafe führen, macht das entweder unkontrolliert und irrational (Impulsiv-/Triebtäter) oder unter der Annahme, er könne nicht geschnappt werden. Für beide spielt das Strafmaß schlichtweg keine Rolle.
> Umgekehrt kann ich am Beispiel USA aber sehr schön sehen, was die negativen Seiten einer Todesstrafe sind:
> Wer auch immer eine Tat begeht, die zur Todesstrafe führen wird, hat nichts, gar nichts mehr zu verlieren. Bei einer Verhaftung um sich zu schießen? Wenig Erfolgsversprechend, aber nicht schlechter, als es gar nicht zu versuchen. Das Gerichtsgebäude während der Verhandlung anzünden? Warum nicht, verbrennen oder vergasen macht keinen Unterschied etc.
> ...



*sich singapur oder thailand anguck*
ich habe hier selber 3 jahre gelebt und kann dir diese info nicht wieder aus medien oder zeitschriften geben sonden durch eigene erfahrung. kinderschänder sind hier absolute ausnahmen. so etwas habe ich in den 3 jahren nie irgendwo gehört oder mitbekommen. wenn du einen thai fragst warum, sagt er dir, dass solche leute von ihren insassen gefolter und getötet werden. und ansonsten gibt es im knast generell nur eine lebenserwartung von monaten. singapur ist noch eine große ecke härter. hier ist kriminalität generell ein fremdwort weil die regierung in jeder hinsicht knallhart durchgreift. dagegen ist deutschland das abolute "ganster paradise". ich bin selber also fest davon überzeugt, dass harte strafen solche straftaten stark reduzieren würden. das es in thailand aufgrund der armut natürlich etliche andere schlimme dinge gibt die wir nicht haben ist klar, aber darum ging es ja jetzt nicht, sondern nur um die frage, "schrecken härtere strafen wie der tod ab".

okay, dann frag dich dochmal selbst, würdest du lieber den tod oder 15 jahre knast wählen !?  ...kein mensch würde den tod wählen weil davor jeder noch am meisten angst hat.
das bsp. in der USA habe ich auch schon erwähnt. wie es dort gemacht wird finde ich auch nicht in ordnung. erstmal darf eine todesstrafe niemals verhängt werden, wenn auch nur die geringsten zweifel für unschuld bestehen und 2. würde ich sie nicht jahre lang in der todeszelle sitzen lassen mit der unkenntnis wann sie an der reihe sind. ist das urteil gesprochen, geht es direkt im anschluss in eine todeszelle, hinkniehen, ein genickschuss und die sache ist erledigt. 
wie es den opfern helfen soll ? garnicht, denn einem toten opfer kann garnichts helfen, nicht mal ein freispruch, also ist es für das opfer gleichgültig welche strafe der täter bekommt. aber den angehörigen und vielen anderen menschen die ebenfalls so denken wie ich hilft es sehr!!! ich gebe dir brief und siegel, wenn ich in der haut solcher eltern stecken würde, hätte ich keine ruhe bis der mensch tod wäre. wenn er im knast sitzt warte ich 15 jahre und dann schnapp ich ihn mir. erst wenn er tod wäre könnte ich anfangen die sache zu verarbeiten. die darauf folgende strafe würde mich nicht die bohne interessieren weil ich felsenfest überzeugt bin das richtige getan zu haben und mich auch kein mensch der welt von dieser meinung abbringen könnte. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sowas "krankes" wie einen "Verdächtigen". Gut, hiermit verdächtige ich und darf dich demnach nach deinen eigenen Regeln offiziell "krank" und "Schwein" nennen und deine Hinrichtung fordern?



verdächtigen ? ich rede nicht von einem verdächtigen, sondern von dem wirklichen täter. ob die person, die da momentan verdächtig ist der täter war weis ich nicht und die aussage "so etwas krankes" bezog sich demnach auf den täter den es momentan wohl noch nicht !eindeutig! gibt. ich sagte ja bereits, so wie es teilweise in der usa gemacht wird weil ein paar augenzeugen meinen er war es, ihn als schuldig zu verurteilen entspricht ganz sicher nicht meiner meinung. wenn mann allerdings spermareste an einem 5 jährigen mädchen über einen DNA-test dem täter eindeutig zuordnen kann, DANN wäre es zb. eindeutig!



A3000T schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir dann aber auch vor, dass kleine  Kinder auch bei Fahrradunfällen sterben können. Soll ich jetzt jeden  radelnden Studenten mit der Pumpgun niedermähen und danach alle  Fahrräder verschrotten?


 
sorry, aber das ist ja wohl mal ein sau blödes bsp. ein radelnder student hat das ziel mit seinem fahrrad schneller von a nach b zu kommen und wenn er mit jemandem zusammenstößt war das ein versehen/unfall. ein kinderschänder hat das ziel ein kleines kind zu vergewaltigen und zu töten um eine befriedigung zu erlangen.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ist bei euch nicht vor kurzem euer Taximörder ausgebrochen?


ja, ist, bzw. war er und wurde auch noch als sehr gefährlich eingestuft. echt klasse. kein mensch dort konnte mehr ruhig schlafen und musste zittern vor angst um seine angehörigen und eigenes leben nur weil die todesstrafe ja nicht akzeptabel ist. auch wenn so etwas eine seltenheit ist, zeigt es wieder, dass eine todesstrafe sinnvoll ist für solche menschen, denn so etwas darf nicht passieren, auch nicht in ausnahmefällen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Mai 2011)

Na, dann angenehme Träume. Ich würde nichtmal zu einer Gesellschaft gehören wollen die so handelt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Mai 2011)

Bevor der OT-SPAM weitergeht:
Ich halte mich an die Regeln der Gesellschaft und erwarte, dass es auch alle anderen machen.


----------



## Fragile Heart (13. Mai 2011)

Und ich finde das jetzt auch nicht inordnung! Ehrlich das hat schon wieder was von Vorverurteilung! Jeder Mensch hat das Recht auf seine eigenen Meinung und Einstellung, und wenn das seine ist, dann hat man das einfach hinzunehmen. 

Und das tut zum Thema eigentlich nichts zur Sache, also bitte beim Thema bleiben.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Mai 2011)

Hier mal ein interessanter Fall...
Iran: Eine Frau nimmt Rache - BRIGITTE.de


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Mai 2011)

Zur Info.

Ich habe einige Beiträge entfernt, deren Aussagen menschenverachtend waren, Aufrufe zur Folter und Selbstjustiz beinhalten und natürlich pures Offtopic. Die betreffenden Personen werden gleich noch Post bekommen.

Ich rate jedem hier dringend ab sofort objektiv zum Thema zu diskutieren. Könnt ihr das nicht, wird es zwangsweise einen Verweis geben. Es sei also jedem empfohlen selbst darüber nachzudenken, ob er das Thema objektiv betrachten kann und im Zweifel eher andere Threads aufsuchen sollte.

*B2T*


----------



## Jimini (13. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube an unsere (=deutsche) Verfassung, daher bin ich klar gegen die Todesstrafe. Aber Artikel 1, welcher die Würde des Menschen zum höchsten zu schützenden Gut erhebt, ist nicht der einzige Grund: die Todesstrafe ist in meinen Augen eine barbarische Bestrafung. Eine solche hat in hochentwickelten Gesellschaften nichts verloren. 
Ja, natürlich wäre es mir lieber, wenn man die Gesellschaft von Kinderschändern etc. "befreien" könnte. Aber dann ist der Schritt nicht weit zu einer Gesellschaft, in der auch Mord so geahndet wird. Und so riesiger Betrug, dass dadurch tausende Menschen verarmten. Und Drogenhandel. Und und und. Setzt man einmal den Fuß in die Tür zur Todesstrafe, wird damit die Schwelle zu Ländern wie China oder dem Iran überschritten.

MfG Jimini


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein interessanter Fall...
> Iran: Eine Frau nimmt Rache - BRIGITTE.de


 
Diesen Fall erwähnte ich bereits...danke für den Link.


----------



## Icejester (13. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt halt auch den Dieb, der klaut, weil er nicht anders kann, z.B. weil er spielsüchtig ist oder Geld für Drogen/Frauen braucht, wer weiß. Es gibt Leute, die überfallen Banken, weil sie die Operation ihrer Kinder nicht bezahlen können (dank der Gesundheitsreform).



So ein Blödsinn. Vor allem letzteres. Medizinische Behandlungen, die notwendig sind, werden in Deutschland schließlich gezahlt. Dafür muß nun wirklich niemand straffällig werden. Und wer wegen Spiel- oder Drogensucht Eigentumsdelikte begeht, bleibt immer noch ein Dieb oder Räuber. Ich sehe nicht, wie die irgendwas zur Entschuldigung herangezogen werden könnte. Immerhin sind diese Personen ja selbstverschuldet in ihrer finanzielle Notlage.


> Und die meisten Männer vergewaltigen Frauen aus Gründen der Macht und nicht weil sie bürsten wollen, das können sie auch im Bordell.
> Die Frage ist aber, wieso machen sie das, das muss ja einen Hintergrund haben, denn nicht alle Männer haben das Bedürfnis einen anderen Menschen zu dominieren.


Mal so als Denkanstoß: Weil sie krank sind?



> Dafür gibts etliche Studien, die belegen, dass ein sehr großer Teil der Pädophilen als Kind selbst Opfer von sexueller Gewalt geworden sind.


 Und es gibt bestimmt genauso viele, die belegen, daß das oft nicht so ist. Aber da könnte man sich dann ja über nichts aufregen, also warum sollte man das veröffentlichen. Der an sich böse Mensch paßt ja heutzutage nicht in unser Weltbild. Es müssen ja immer äußere Umstände schuld sein. 



> Das ist keine Veranlagung. Die Sexualität entwickelt sich mit der Pubertät, einem 6 Jährigen Jungen/Mädchen sieht man nicht an, ob er/sie mal homosexuell wird.


 Natürlich sieht man es denen nicht an. Und selbstverständlich ist es eine Veranlagung. Homosexualität steht in enger Verbindung zu gewissen Hormonen, denen das Kind in der Schwangerschaft durch die Mutter ausgesetzt wird. Daher ist es mit jeder weiteren Schwangerschaft derselben Frau zunehmend wahrscheinlich, ein homosexuelles Kind zu bekommen.




> Was hat das mit Pädophilie zu tun?


 Du hast gesagt, Gewalt in der Kindheit würde sexuelle Vorlieben im späteren Leben bestimmen.





> Die meisten Pädophilen suchen ja nicht den Kontakt zu einem Kind um es zu töten, das ist Unsinn. die meisten machen das über einen längeren Zeitraum, einige über viele Jahre, besonders wenn es innerhalb der Familie stattfindet.
> Der "Kinderfänger" ist selten der unbekannte, schwarz gekleidete Mann, der nachts durch ihm fremde Städte fährt und nach Kindern sucht, es ist der Onkel, der nette Nachbar, der Trainer oder sonst jemand, der dem Kind nahe steht und eine bestehende soziale Abhängigkeit ausnutzt.


Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt, daß sie den Kontakt suchen, um Kinder zu töten. Sie töten sie nach der Tat aus Angst vor Entdeckung. Das ist was völlig anderes.
Und manchmal ist es eben doch genau der "schwarze Mann". Aber der ist ja vor ein paar Wochen gefaßt werden. Jetzt gibt es solche Typen natürlich nicht mehr. Das stimmt. 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Bevor der OT-SPAM weitergeht:
> Ich halte mich an die Regeln der Gesellschaft und erwarte, dass es auch alle anderen machen.



Das ist sehr anständig von Dir, aber so funktioniert das nicht. Eine Gesellschaft, in der sich alle an geltende Regeln halten, ist zum Stillstand verdammt, weil das Bestehende nie in Frage gestellt wird. Wenn Du wirklich erwartest, daß ausnahmslos ALLE Anderen Deinem Beispiel folgen, wirst Du bitter enttäuscht werden. Das solltest Du Dir schon in Deinem eigenen Interesse ersparen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2011)

melz schrieb:


> An alle die sagen das die Todesstrafe für Kinderschänder, Vergewaltiger und Terroristen nicht gerechtfertigt ist! Stellt euch vor es betrifft euer Kind was entführt, Vergewaltigt und Umgebracht wird! Ich glaube dann werden auch die, die jetzt sagen das kann niemand entscheiden, sehr schnell verwerfen.



Und was trägt diese xte Widerholung jetzt zum Thema bei?
Ich denke es ist offensichtlich, dass emotional hochgradig vorbelastate Personen nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner sind, wenn es um die Suche nach einer verantwortungsvollen Reaktion geht. Genaugenommen sind die Angehörigen so ziemlich die letzten, von denen ich ein angemessenes Urteil erwarten würde (noch hinter dem Täter selbst).




$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> ...Ich habe das Video dazu gesehen und obwohl ich mich schon als sehr resitenz empfinde dachte ich, ich falle vom Stuhl. Ich lasse dir gerne das Video zukommen...



An der Stelle mal der Hinweis, dass die Weitergabe von ü18 Inhalten an Personen, deren Volljährigkeit unbekannt ist, strafbar ist.




$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mich damit zufrieden geben wenn die Opfer das entscheiden...denn einsperren hilft auch nicht...10 jahre bissl im Gefägnis hocken danach schön sein leben weiterleben. Das geht nicht. Und wenn du dir mal die ganze Story durchlesen würdest, würdest du bestimmt ein bissl anders denken...sowas gibts in keinem Horrorfilm oder sonstwo. Und ich könnte nicht damit leben zu wissen das der Verbrecher XY wieder freikommt...wie es so oft passiert.



Ich verstehe das richtig: 
Du verwendest die Tatsache, dass unser Rechtssystem fehlerhaft ist (gefährliche Personen werden freigelassen) als Argument für die Todesstrafe? D.h. du forderst ganz offen ein Vorgehen, bei dem Unschuldige fälschlicherweise getötet werden? 




$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Also, ob man es so nennen kann weis ich nicht...aber wenn du es magst kannst du es Rache nennen. Ich sehe es eher als gerechte Strafe.



Auch wenn es dazu eigentlich auch einen eigenen Thread gibt, frage ich für den Spezialfall mal hier nach: Welche Funktion zeichnet denn deiner Meinung nach diese Strafe aus?
- Abschreckung? Hatten wir oben schon, ist bei solchen Personen nicht der Fall
- Verhinderung von Rückfälligkeit? Hatten wir oben schon, lässt sich anders sicherstellen, insbesondere in einem fehlerfreien Rechtssystem.
- Resozialisierung des Täters? Definitiv nicht 
- (teilweise) Entschädigung für die Tat? Definitiv auch nicht.

Also was bleibt noch? Imho nu Rache/Genugtung/Besserung der eigenen Stimmung durch Tötung einer anderen Person. Abgesehen von der Auswahl des Zieles keinen Deut besser, als der Täter selbst 




NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Einen Verurteilten zB. tatsächlich lebenslang einzusperren, ihn zu bewachen, unterzubringen und zu versorgen ist in Summe erheblich teurer, als ihn hinzurichten.



Das hängt ganz stark von der Umsetzung ab. Wenn man sie wenige Monate nach Festnahme töten würde, würde es gelten. In der Praxis stehen aber (mit gutem Grund, wie die trotz dieser Maßnahme noch immer erschreckend hohe Zahl unschuldig Hingerichteter zeigt) jedem Beschuldigten mehrere Revisionen,... zu. D.h. solange wir kein perfektes Rechtssystem haben, sitzt auch ein zum Tode verurteilter bzw. zum Tode zu verurteilender 10, manchmal 20 Jahre hinter Gittern.
In dieser Zeit kostet er aber ein Vielfaches dessen, was ein normaler/lebenslänglicher kostet und er kann quasi keine nützliche Leistung erbringen. Denn auch im Knast angekommen gilt:
Jemand, der tatsächlich die Todesstrafe verdient, kann seine Situation unmöglich verschlechtern. Das macht ihn extrem gefährlich, denn man kann ihn nicht durch Drohungen zum richtigen Verhalten zwingen. Man muss jeden einzelnen Moment damit rechnen, dass er Wärter, Personal,... tödlich angreift, in der Hoffnung auf eine auch nur noch so kleine Ausbruchschance.
Ein Lebenslänglicher dagegen ist umgekehrt ggf. sogar daran interessiert, sich möglichst gut zu verhalten. Denn er kann seine Situation verschlechtern (z.B. getötet werden) und vor allem ist gute Führung sein einzige reale Chance, das es in seinem Leben jemals wieder bergauf geht.

Finanziell kann man die Todesstrafe definitiv nicht begründen, nur ablehnen.





davehimself schrieb:


> wieso ist derjenige denn gemeingefährlich weil er sich an dem mord seiner kinder rächen will



Er ist eine Person, die aufgrund emotionaler Errgung beginnt, andere Menschen zu töten und sich in diesem Vorhaben durch keinerlei Gesetze,... aufhalten lässt. Wie willst du von außen entscheiden, wieviel passieren muss, ehe er so austickt? Weißt du, wieviel zusätzliche Opfer er auf seinem Rachefeldzug in Kauf nimmt? Was, wenn er auf den Geschmack kommt?
Ich sehe da eine extreme Gefahrenlage, genau wie bei allen anderen, die die fundamentalsten Grundsätze unserer Gesellschaft ("du sollst nicht töten", "das Leben ist unantastbar") ignorieren.



> das ist für mich einfach nur pervers sich gründe zu suchen diese taten zu mildern.



Es geht nicht darum, die Tat zu mildern. Es geht darum, die Ursache der Tat nachzuvollziehen. Denn nur, wenn du die Ursache kennst, kannst du sie auch bekämpfen.



> irgendwann wird so ein mensch feststellen, dass er kranke gedanken hat und sich an teuflischen und perversen dingen befriedigt fühlt. wenn er nicht sofort in diesem moment zum arzt geht und sich hilfe sucht ist es seine schuld. bis zu diesem punkt sage ich auch, okay er ist krank und kann nichts dafür, aber einfach nichts dagegen zu tun und warten bis man "austickt" ist für mich eigenverschuldung und bekommt null verständniss. man wird nicht von heute auf morgen zu so einem monster.



Die Zahl der "Ärzte", zu denen man gehen könnte, ist nicht gerade groß - und die meisten Leute haben schon ein Problem damit, sich einzugestehen, dass sie z.B. ein Problem haben, mit Kritik umzugehen. Kannst du dir vorstellen, wie stark die Motivation ist, SOWAS vor sich selbst zu leugnen/verharmlosen?
Es gibt einige sehr wenige Programme, die versuchen, potentiellen Tätern eine Anlaufstelle zu bieten, damit ihnen geholfen wird, bevor sie etwas tun. Aber versuch mal in Deutschland (aber auch anderswo), Geld für ein Projekt zu bekommen, dass sich um potentielle Vergewaltiger bemüht. Da steht sofort "und wer hilft den OPFERN??????"-Fraktion auf dem Platz (vollkommen ignorierend, dass es ja eben gerade darum geht, dass es erst gar kein Opfer geben soll) und die aus Politikersicht zahlreich...



> es geht darum, dass es einfach nicht zumutbar ist für die menschen mit kindern in der umgebung.



"nicht zumutbar"? Wie in "so schlimm, dagegen sind selbst die Menschenrechte einen Dreck wert"? Sorry, aber diese Bedeutung kenne ich nicht und ich akzeptiere sie auch nicht. Wenn jemand so blöd ist, sich wegen irgendwas in die Hose zu scheißen ist das verdammt nochmal sein Problem, und keinen Grund, einen Menschen zu töten.



> genauso wenig könntest du einen dressierten löwen da rumrennen lassen mit der begründung "der ist ganz lieb und will nur spielen."



Weiß nicht genau, wie es mit Löwen aussieht - aber potentiell tödliche Hunde darf ich oft in einer Entfernung von wenigen Hunde-Lauf-Sekunden herumrennen lassen. Je nach Rasse ohne irgendwelche Bedingungen, bei einigen nach einem "Wesentest", der absolut lächerlich im Vergleich zu den psychologischen Untersuchungen sind, die ein Sexualstraftäter durchläuft, wenn er ein Therapie macht. (Wenn. S.o.: Viel zu viele werden natürlich einfach 15 Jahre ins Loch gesteckt, in der Hoffnung dass sie selbst oder Gott oder wer auch immer für Heilung sorgt - schließlich kann man unmöglich noch Geld in Heilung investieren...)
Und im Gegensatz zum Hund, der seine Tat wenn dann ohne Vorwarnung unter freiem Himmel sofort begeht, ist ein echter Kinderschänder auf dem Kinderspielplatz noch vergleichsweise harmlos, denn wird kaum dort zuschlagen - sondern irgendwo anders. An einem Ort, den er auch dann problemlos erreicht hätte, wenn er in 10 km Entfernung wohnen würde, was somit rein gar keinen Unterschied macht.



> *sich singapur oder thailand anguck*
> ich habe hier selber 3 jahre gelebt und kann dir diese info nicht wieder aus medien oder zeitschriften geben sonden durch eigene erfahrung. kinderschänder sind hier absolute ausnahmen.



Nur so als Hinweis: Außerhalb der Boulevardmedien sind sie auch in Deutschland die absolute Ausnahme. Wenn das dein einziges Ziel sind, ist die derzeitige Handhabe wohl absolut ausreichend.



> so etwas habe ich in den 3 jahren nie irgendwo gehört oder mitbekommen. wenn du einen thai fragst warum, sagt er dir, dass solche leute von ihren insassen gefolter und getötet werden. und ansonsten gibt es im knast generell nur eine lebenserwartung von monaten. singapur ist noch eine große ecke härter. hier ist kriminalität generell ein fremdwort weil die regierung in jeder hinsicht knallhart durchgreift.



Vor allem gegen Oppositionspolitiker, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...

Im übrigen geht es hier nicht um Kriminalität im allgemeinen. Es geht um Schwerstverbrecher und Triebtäter.
Das deutlich weniger Leute ihre Zigarettenkippe in die Landschaft schmeißen würden, wenn das statt 15€ 1500€ kosten würde, brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren - da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Harte Strafen schrecken mehr ab, als lächerliche Strafen. Die Frage bei der Todesstrafe ist aber, ob eine extrem harte Strafe mehr abschreckt, als eine extrem harte Strafe. Und das ist nicht gegeben. "Lebenslänglich" ist für jeden, der sich auch nur eine Sekunde Gedanken über die Konsequenzen macht, nicht mehr zu steigern. Im Gegenteil: Es gibt ja genug Suizidfälle in Gefängnissen, die man als Beleg sehen kann, dass Tod von eingen sogar als die mildere Strafe empfunden wird.
Für Leute, die sich nicht 1 Sekunde+ Gedanken über das Strafmaß machen, ist die Art der Strafe dagegen egal. Da könntest du auch diverse Menschenverachtende Forderungen, die hier gefallen sind aufgreifen - es wäre egal. Diese Leute berücksichtigen im Moment der Tat einfach nicht, dass sie in irgend einer Weise bestraft werden könnten.



> das bsp. in der USA habe ich auch schon erwähnt. wie es dort gemacht wird finde ich auch nicht in ordnung. erstmal darf eine todesstrafe niemals verhängt werden, wenn auch nur die geringsten zweifel für unschuld bestehen



Es bestehen IMMER geringste Zweifel an der Schuld. Kein Beweis ist unfälschbar, selbst gefälschte Geständnisse in schwerwiegensten Fällen wurden schon erzwungen. Unter der Annahme des perfekten, unfehlbaren Urteils mag man eine Todesstrafe befürworten können - aber das können wir nicht bieten. Auch wenn wirs versuchen -und das wäre ja auch ganz ohne Todesstrafe extrem wünschenswert, man denke an die enormen Einsparungen, wenn wir keine xten Revisionen mehr bräuchten- werden wir es nie erreichen.



> wie es den opfern helfen soll ? garnicht, denn einem toten opfer kann garnichts helfen



Einem noch lebenden Vergewaltigungsopfer kann man aber noch helfen.
Aber das tut man definitiv nicht, in dem man dem Täter sagst "wenn du sie jetzt auch noch umbringst, wirst du auch nicht härter bestraft"



> verdächtigen ? ich rede nicht von einem verdächtigen, sondern von dem wirklichen täter.



Du redest von der Person in diesem Artikel. Ausdrücklich ein "Verdächtigter". Und du bist nicht im geringsten in der Lage, über seine Schuld oder Unschuld zu entschweiden, stellst aber trotzdem diesem schwerstwiegenden Forderungen.
Wenn es schon an der grundsätzlichen Ausdrucksweise scheitert, möchte ich nicht wissen, wie du dir unfehlbare Gerichtsurteile vorstellst.



> wenn mann allerdings spermareste an einem 5 jährigen mädchen über einen DNA-test dem täter eindeutig zuordnen kann, DANN wäre es zb. eindeutig!



Sicher? Ehefrauen haben in der Regel bequemen Zugang zum Sperama ihres (verhassten) Mannes und einzelne Individuen haben sich in der Vergangenheit schon weitaus perfidere und riskantere Mordmethoden einfallen lassen. Eine falsche Fährte zu legen wäre lächerlich einfach.
(nur als Ansatz. Ein "eindeutiger"/unfehlbarer Beweis muss auch gegen die absurdesten Möglichkeiten gewappnet sein. Sogar gegen die, an die niemand denkt. Wie das möglich sein soll, musst du beantworten, wenn du ihn so bezeichnen möchtest)



> ja, ist, bzw. war er und wurde auch noch als sehr gefährlich eingestuft. echt klasse. kein mensch dort konnte mehr ruhig schlafen und musste zittern vor angst um seine angehörigen und eigenes leben nur weil die todesstrafe ja nicht akzeptabel ist. auch wenn so etwas eine seltenheit ist, zeigt es wieder, dass eine todesstrafe sinnvoll ist für solche menschen, denn so etwas darf nicht passieren, auch nicht in ausnahmefällen.


 
Preisfrage:
Wieviel ausgebrochene Straftäter gab es im letzten Jahr?
Wieviele davon haben während des Ausbruches die Tat wiederholt, für die sie eingesperrt wurden?
Wieviele revidierte Urteile, d.h. unschuldig Verurteilte, gab es im gleichen Zeitraum?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn. Vor allem letzteres. Medizinische Behandlungen, die notwendig sind, werden in Deutschland schließlich gezahlt. Dafür muß nun wirklich niemand straffällig werden. Und wer wegen Spiel- oder Drogensucht Eigentumsdelikte begeht, bleibt immer noch ein Dieb oder Räuber. Ich sehe nicht, wie die irgendwas zur Entschuldigung herangezogen werden könnte. Immerhin sind diese Personen ja selbstverschuldet in ihrer finanzielle Notlage.



Trotzdem muss eine Sucht erst mal behandelt werden.



Icejester schrieb:


> Mal so als Denkanstoß: Weil sie krank sind?



Das hab ich doch schon die ganze Zeit gesagt, liest du meine Posts nicht? 



Icejester schrieb:


> Und es gibt bestimmt genauso viele, die belegen, daß das oft nicht so ist. Aber da könnte man sich dann ja über nichts aufregen, also warum sollte man das veröffentlichen. Der an sich böse Mensch paßt ja heutzutage nicht in unser Weltbild. Es müssen ja immer äußere Umstände schuld sein.



Der Mensch ist an sich nicht böse, das ist Blödsinn. Er geht seinen Instinkten nach und bei einigen werden die eben so ausgeprägt, dass sie über der sozialen Kompetenz stehen.
Hier ist Erziehung wichtig, besonders die ersten Jahre sind prägend, hier lernen die Kinder soziale Kompetenz, vernachlässigt man das (z.B. durch Gewalt und Vernachlässigung), haben es diese Kinder schwer, selbst normal entwickelten Erwachsenen zu werden. Ihre "Seele" (die soziale Kompetenz) ist während ihres Kind-Sein getötet worden.



Icejester schrieb:


> Natürlich sieht man es denen nicht an. Und selbstverständlich ist es eine Veranlagung. Homosexualität steht in enger Verbindung zu gewissen Hormonen, denen das Kind in der Schwangerschaft durch die Mutter ausgesetzt wird. Daher ist es mit jeder weiteren Schwangerschaft derselben Frau zunehmend wahrscheinlich, ein homosexuelles Kind zu bekommen.



Aha, das musst du jetzt aber mal belegen, ich kenne Homosexualität als Einflüsse, sie haben eine Wirkung, wobei natürlich nicht gesichert ist, dass ein Kind eines homosexuellen Paares später auch homosexuell wird, aber nur  Gene als Grund heranzuziehen ist doch sehr kurzsichtig.
Außerdem wüsste ich nicht, dass Homosexualität grundlegend erforscht ist als dass man sich ein abschließendes Urteil erlauben kann. Es gibt eine Menge Theorien, mehr nicht.



Icejester schrieb:


> Du hast gesagt, Gewalt in der Kindheit würde sexuelle Vorlieben im späteren Leben bestimmen.



Ich hab gesagt, dass Pädophile im Kindesalter selbst häufig Opfer von sexueller Gewalt geworden sind, mit Homosexualität hat das nichts zu tun.



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt, daß sie den Kontakt suchen, um Kinder zu töten. Sie töten sie nach der Tat aus Angst vor Entdeckung. Das ist was völlig anderes.



Wie viele Kinder werden denn im Jahr Opfer sexueller Gewalt und wie viele werden davon getötet?



Icejester schrieb:


> Und manchmal ist es eben doch genau der "schwarze Mann". Aber der ist ja vor ein paar Wochen gefaßt werden. Jetzt gibt es solche Typen natürlich nicht mehr. Das stimmt.



Er ist aber selten, da sexuelle Gewalt in der Familie eher auftritt als von Fremden verursacht.


----------



## Icejester (13. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt einige sehr wenige Programme, die versuchen, potentiellen Tätern eine Anlaufstelle zu bieten, damit ihnen geholfen wird, bevor sie etwas tun. Aber versuch mal in Deutschland (aber auch anderswo), Geld für ein Projekt zu bekommen, dass sich um potentielle Vergewaltiger bemüht. Da steht sofort "und wer hilft den OPFERN??????"-Fraktion auf dem Platz (vollkommen ignorierend, dass es ja eben gerade darum geht, dass es erst gar kein Opfer geben soll) und die aus Politikersicht zahlreich...


 
Ich glaube, Politiker hätten dagegen in der Mehrheit gar nicht so viel. Die Meute der verständnislosen Bürger, die dann mal wieder völlig grundlos Schaum vor dem Mund haben, wäre meiner Einschätzung nach viel größer. Dummerweise sind das aber natürlich diejenigen, von denen die Politiker auch irgendwann nochmal gewählt werden wollen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Mai 2011)

Von Ruyven(Wurde iwie nicht Zitiert) An der Stelle mal der Hinweis, dass die Weitergabe von ü18 Inhalten an Personen, deren Volljährigkeit unbekannt ist, strafbar ist.

Ich wusste nicht das sie minderjährig ist...zudem wurd enichts verschickt...das was dort in dem Text steht reicht ja wohl.

Zudem ja unser System ist Fehlerhaft...aber das ist nicht der Grund warum ich für die todesstrafe wäre....was ich übrigens so auch nicht zum Ausdruck gebracht habe, sondern das es einige gibt die es verdient hätten...und dazu zählt auf jedenfall JEDER Kinderschänder, Kinderpornogucker etc, frauenmörder...vergewaltiger und konsorten...und ja dafür das man diese Menschen tötet sei es aus Rache...denn diese Schweine haben nur den grausamen Tod verdient sry für meine Ehrlichkeit. Mörder, Totschläger etc...sollten von mir aus am leben bleiben allerdings bis zum Tod nicht mehr freigelassen werden...jeder von denen den man zu 100% die Tat nachweisen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Zudem ja unser System ist Fehlerhaft...aber das ist nicht der Grund warum ich für die todesstrafe wäre....was ich übrigens so auch nicht zum Ausdruck gebracht habe, sondern das es einige gibt die es verdient hätten...und dazu zählt auf jedenfall JEDER Kinderschänder, Kinderpornogucker etc, frauenmörder...vergewaltiger und konsorten...und ja dafür das man diese Menschen tötet sei es aus Rache...denn diese Schweine haben nur den grausamen Tod verdient sry für meine Ehrlichkeit. Mörder, Totschläger etc...sollten von mir aus am leben bleiben allerdings bis zum Tod nicht mehr freigelassen werden...jeder von denen den man zu 100% die Tat nachweisen kann.


 
Das hilft aber den Opfern nicht mehr, sinnvoller ist es doch eine Gesellschaft zu erschaffen, in der diese Taten erst gar nicht vorkommen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das hilft aber den Opfern nicht mehr, sinnvoller ist es doch eine Gesellschaft zu erschaffen, in der diese Taten erst gar nicht vorkommen.


 
Richtig dafür wäre ich als erstes auch...da es aber leider niemals dazu kommt müsste man dann halt bei den von mir genannten Tätern durchgreifen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Mai 2011)

Das Problem das man ein TRIEB-Verhalten nicht durch hohe Strafen verhindern kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Von Ruyven(Wurde iwie nicht Zitiert) An der Stelle mal der Hinweis, dass die Weitergabe von ü18 Inhalten an Personen, deren Volljährigkeit unbekannt ist, strafbar ist.
> 
> Ich wusste nicht das sie minderjährig ist...zudem wurd enichts verschickt...das was dort in dem Text steht reicht ja wohl.



Deswegen sag ich auch nicht "minderjährig", sondern "Volljährigkeit unbekannt". Man muss im Zweifel davon ausgehen, dass sie nicht vorliegt und das Gegenteil nachweisen - und die gesetzlichen Anforderungen dafür sind hoch, höher als für Privatpersonen möglich. (bekanntermaßen schon für eines der größten HW-Foren Deutschlands zu teuer...)





> Zudem ja unser System ist Fehlerhaft...aber das ist nicht der Grund warum ich für die todesstrafe wäre....was ich übrigens so auch nicht zum Ausdruck gebracht habe, sondern das es einige gibt die es verdient hätten...und dazu zählt auf jedenfall JEDER Kinderschänder, Kinderpornogucker etc, frauenmörder...vergewaltiger und konsorten...und ja dafür das man diese Menschen tötet sei es aus Rache...denn diese Schweine haben nur den grausamen Tod verdient sry für meine Ehrlichkeit. Mörder, Totschläger etc...sollten von mir aus am leben bleiben allerdings bis zum Tod nicht mehr freigelassen werden...jeder von denen den man zu 100% die Tat nachweisen kann.


 
An dieser Stelle *@all*:

Da es in den vergangenen Tagen vermehrt zu menschenverachtenden oder zumindest anstößigen Aussagen gekommen ist, werden wir ab sofort die Forenregeln härter durchsetzen. Insbesondere:


			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Diskussionen sind im Rahmen dieser Regeln und denen des allgemeinen Anstandes zu führen.
> ...
> Verboten sind alle Inhalte, die rechtswidrig sind oder als obszön, pornografisch oder anderweitig anstößig empfunden werden.
> ...



Bislang haben wir hier vieles durchrutschen lassen, um eine freie Diskussion auch über kritische Themen zu ermöglichen. Aber in letzter Zeit kommt es vermehrt zu untollerierbaren Eskalationen.
Posts wie das obige, das Menschen als Schweine bezeichnet und ihnen Teile der Menschenrechte abspricht, beinhalten gleich eine ganze Reihe entsprechender Verstöße und werden in Zukunft bepunktet.


----------



## davehimself (13. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Er ist eine Person, die aufgrund emotionaler Errgung beginnt, andere Menschen zu töten und sich in diesem Vorhaben durch keinerlei Gesetze,... aufhalten lässt. Wie willst du von außen entscheiden, wieviel passieren muss, ehe er so austickt? Weißt du, wieviel zusätzliche Opfer er auf seinem Rachefeldzug in Kauf nimmt? Was, wenn er auf den Geschmack kommt?
> Ich sehe da eine extreme Gefahrenlage, genau wie bei allen anderen, die die fundamentalsten Grundsätze unserer Gesellschaft ("du sollst nicht töten", "das Leben ist unantastbar") ignorieren.



nein, nicht "andere", sondern einzig und allein den mörder seiner kinder. wieso sollte er deswegen noch weitere menschen töten oder auf den geschmack kommen ? also das klingt für mich ehlrich gesagt nach einer person die selbst bereits kranke gedanken hat. ich gehe jetzt einfach mal von einem menschen wie mir aus, der nichtmal die spinne im haus tötet, sondern einfängt und draußen raus lässt. ich habe vor jedem lebewesen respekt und könnte niemals jemanden etwas zu leide tun der unschuldig ist. wen ich allerdings sehe wie sich jemand durch "abartige" beweggründe an schwächeren vergreift, bspw. ein kinderschänder, dann ist dieser jemand für mich kein lebewesen mehr das respekt verdient, sondern einfach ein "virus" der beseitigt werden muss damit er keinem weiteren lebewesen mehr schaden kann. auch wenn ich in so einem moment nur noch rot sehe würde ich nie und nimmer irgendwem anderen etwas antun. eher würde ich mich selbst verletzen bevor ich jemand unschuldigen verletzen müsste. ich wüsste also nicht warum ich nun desswegen gefährlich wäre !?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, die Tat zu mildern. Es geht darum, die Ursache der Tat nachzuvollziehen. Denn nur, wenn du die Ursache kennst, kannst du sie auch bekämpfen.



das ist ja im prinzip auch richtig, aber letzendlich WIRD die strafe doch durch so einen grund gemildert und wenn die tat bereits statt gefunden hat ist es für mich nicht mehr rellevant ob derjenige nun krank ist oder nicht. er hat ein kleines kind gequält und getötet.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Zahl der "Ärzte", zu denen man gehen könnte, ist nicht gerade groß - und die meisten Leute haben schon ein Problem damit, sich einzugestehen, dass sie z.B. ein Problem haben, mit Kritik umzugehen. Kannst du dir vorstellen, wie stark die Motivation ist, SOWAS vor sich selbst zu leugnen/verharmlosen?
> Es gibt einige sehr wenige Programme, die versuchen, potentiellen Tätern eine Anlaufstelle zu bieten, damit ihnen geholfen wird, bevor sie etwas tun. Aber versuch mal in Deutschland (aber auch anderswo), Geld für ein Projekt zu bekommen, dass sich um potentielle Vergewaltiger bemüht. Da steht sofort "und wer hilft den OPFERN??????"-Fraktion auf dem Platz (vollkommen ignorierend, dass es ja eben gerade darum geht, dass es erst gar kein Opfer geben soll) und die aus Politikersicht zahlreich...



jeder kann als erste anlaufstelle zu seinem hausarzt gehen und wird dann von diesem (und da bin ich mir aber zu 100% sicher) niemals wieder nach hause geschickt. jeder hausarzt würde so einen menschen sofort weiterleiten zu einem psychater und in so einem fall wäre das absolut notwendig und würde durch die krankenkassen finanziert werden. dieses argument "fehlende motivation" und "fehlendes eingeständnis der krankheit" kann ich in so einem fall überhaupt nicht mehr gelten lassen. hier geht es um einen absoluten härtefall und nicht um ein paar depressionen die behandelt werden müssen. wer hier nicht sofort verantwortung zeigt und seinen stolz überwindet hat einfach pech gehabt. mal ein unpassendes aber gleiches bsp. raucher! viele raucher jammern rum sie kommen nicht davon weg, aber ich habe selber bei meinem arbeitskollegen gesehen, dass ein knapp 60 jähriger mann, der sein ganzes leben wie ein bekloppter geraucht hat, von ein tag auf den anderen aufhören kann wenn er es wirklich WILL. der wille versetzt berge heißt es und so ist es auch. manchmal muss man halt mal die arschbacken zusammenkneifen und einfach durch. auch wenn es unangenehm ist. das trifft in dem falle kinderschänder noch viel eher zu, da diese sich ja sobald sie anfangen solche gedanken zu entwickeln noch damit abfinden müssen, dass sie möglicherweise nicht nur sich selbst, sondern auch noch anderen menschen erheblich schaden könnten wenn sie sich keine hilfe suchen. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "nicht zumutbar"? Wie in "so schlimm, dagegen sind selbst die Menschenrechte einen Dreck wert"? Sorry, aber diese Bedeutung kenne ich nicht und ich akzeptiere sie auch nicht. Wenn jemand so blöd ist, sich wegen irgendwas in die Hose zu scheißen ist das verdammt nochmal sein Problem, und keinen Grund, einen Menschen zu töten.



okay, es ist also mein problem wenn ich mir vor angst in die hose *******, weil nun meine kinder täglich von einem kinderschänder der wieder auf freiem fuß ist auf dem spielplatz beobachtet werden. ich gebe keinen weiteren kommentar dazu sonst hagelts wieder punkte.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weiß nicht genau, wie es mit Löwen aussieht - aber potentiell tödliche Hunde darf ich oft in einer Entfernung von wenigen Hunde-Lauf-Sekunden herumrennen lassen. Je nach Rasse ohne irgendwelche Bedingungen, bei einigen nach einem "Wesentest", der absolut lächerlich im Vergleich zu den psychologischen Untersuchungen sind, die ein Sexualstraftäter durchläuft, wenn er ein Therapie macht. (Wenn. S.o.: Viel zu viele werden natürlich einfach 15 Jahre ins Loch gesteckt, in der Hoffnung dass sie selbst oder Gott oder wer auch immer für Heilung sorgt - schließlich kann man unmöglich noch Geld in Heilung investieren...)
> Und im Gegensatz zum Hund, der seine Tat wenn dann ohne Vorwarnung unter freiem Himmel sofort begeht, ist ein echter Kinderschänder auf dem Kinderspielplatz noch vergleichsweise harmlos, denn wird kaum dort zuschlagen - sondern irgendwo anders. An einem Ort, den er auch dann problemlos erreicht hätte, wenn er in 10 km Entfernung wohnen würde, was somit rein gar keinen Unterschied macht.



hier gleiches. kann ich einfach nicht fassen wie man über den schutz unserer kinder so gleichgültig reden kann. hast du eine frau ? frag die mal ob sie das was du da geschrieben hast auch so sieht. ich glaub meine würde sich von mir scheiden lassen  




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur so als Hinweis: Außerhalb der Boulevardmedien sind sie auch in Deutschland die absolute Ausnahme. Wenn das dein einziges Ziel sind, ist die derzeitige Handhabe wohl absolut ausreichend.



sorry, aber das glaube ich nicht. man kann hier zwar keine fakten darlegen weil man nie weis was an tageslicht kommt und was nicht, aber in bangkok war dieses thema nie der redewert. es gab dort natürlich prostitution in hohem maße von klein bis alt aus der armut herraus, aber das ist ein anderes thema.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vor allem gegen Oppositionspolitiker, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...
> Im übrigen geht es hier nicht um Kriminalität im allgemeinen. Es geht um Schwerstverbrecher und Triebtäter.
> Das deutlich weniger Leute ihre Zigarettenkippe in die Landschaft schmeißen würden, wenn das statt 15€ 1500€ kosten würde, brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren - da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Harte Strafen schrecken mehr ab, als lächerliche Strafen. Die Frage bei der Todesstrafe ist aber, ob eine extrem harte Strafe mehr abschreckt, als eine extrem harte Strafe. Und das ist nicht gegeben. "Lebenslänglich" ist für jeden, der sich auch nur eine Sekunde Gedanken über die Konsequenzen macht, nicht mehr zu steigern. Im Gegenteil: Es gibt ja genug Suizidfälle in Gefängnissen, die man als Beleg sehen kann, dass Tod von eingen sogar als die mildere Strafe empfunden wird.
> Für Leute, die sich nicht 1 Sekunde+ Gedanken über das Strafmaß machen, ist die Art der Strafe dagegen egal. Da könntest du auch diverse Menschenverachtende Forderungen, die hier gefallen sind aufgreifen - es wäre egal. Diese Leute berücksichtigen im Moment der Tat einfach nicht, dass sie in irgend einer Weise bestraft werden könnten.



im zb. thailändischen knast -> ja, voll und ganz !! da ist der tod wirklich nichtmehr schlimmer für einen kinderschänder, aber bei uns ? -> nein, da ist der tod noch um ein vielfaches schlimmer. hier therapiert man die menschen sie dürfen besucher empfangen, telefonieren, können fernsehen, sie bekommen jeden tag gutes essen, haben hofgang, fitnesstudios, beschätigungskurse und sogar eine spätere resozialisierungshilfe um wieder eine arbeit zu finden. ist das etwa genau so schlimm wie der tod ?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Einem noch lebenden Vergewaltigungsopfer kann man aber noch helfen.
> Aber das tut man definitiv nicht, in dem man dem Täter sagst "wenn du sie jetzt auch noch umbringst, wirst du auch nicht härter bestraft"



für eine vergewaltigung würde ich auch keine todesstrafe ansetzen, sondern eine lebenslange haft. hier aber wirklich lebenslang und nicht nur 15 jahre. die todesstrafe sollte das absolute höchstmaß sein und nur für kinderschänder und mörder (mörder eingeschränkt) gelten.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du redest von der Person in diesem Artikel. Ausdrücklich ein "Verdächtigter". Und du bist nicht im geringsten in der Lage, über seine Schuld oder Unschuld zu entschweiden, stellst aber trotzdem diesem schwerstwiegenden Forderungen.
> Wenn es schon an der grundsätzlichen Ausdrucksweise scheitert, möchte ich nicht wissen, wie du dir unfehlbare Gerichtsurteile vorstellst.



ich sagte doch bereits, ich stelle diese forderungen DEM TÄTER. wer dieser ist weis man (noch) nicht. ich habe doch nicht gesagt dieser verdächtige soll hingerichtet werden, sondern habe von der person gesprochen, (die es momentan noch nicht genau gibt) welche diese ekelhaften taten die dort beschrieben sind getan hat.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sicher? Ehefrauen haben in der Regel bequemen Zugang zum Sperama ihres (verhassten) Mannes und einzelne Individuen haben sich in der Vergangenheit schon weitaus perfidere und riskantere Mordmethoden einfallen lassen. Eine falsche Fährte zu legen wäre lächerlich einfach.
> (nur als Ansatz. Ein "eindeutiger"/unfehlbarer Beweis muss auch gegen die absurdesten Möglichkeiten gewappnet sein. Sogar gegen die, an die niemand denkt. Wie das möglich sein soll, musst du beantworten, wenn du ihn so bezeichnen möchtest)



äh, nee. ich habe eine sachkundeprüfung für das sicherheitsgewerbe absolviert mit personenschutz, waffenkunde etc. dort hatten wir einen ausbilder der kripo und solche themen ausgibig behandelt. wir redeten über einige bekannte fälle von sexualstraftaten und mördern welcher er geführt hatte. einiges wird da in den medien garnicht erwähnt weil es einfach zu "pervers" oder "brutal" wäre. du würdest dich wundern was man alles nachweisen kann und wie vieles wirklich abgelaufen ist. du irrst dich gewaltig wenn du glaubst solch ein verbrechen wäre leicht zu fälschen. 
ohne jetzt genau ins detail gehen zu wollen, einfach mal ****** "am zielort" abwischen würde sehr schnell gemerkt werden. wenn du genau wissen willst wie ein vergewaltigtes kinderopfer aussieht oder was es da noch für weitere spuren gibt an denen man feststellen kann ob es echt war oder nicht google mal lieber. das will ich jetzt nicht erwähnen. eine frau die ihrem mann also so etwas anhägen wollen würde, müsste ihr kind also selbst...****************************************************************************** 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Preisfrage:Wieviel ausgebrochene Straftäter gab es im letzten Jahr?
> Wieviele davon haben während des Ausbruches die Tat wiederholt, für die sie eingesperrt wurden?
> Wieviele revidierte Urteile, d.h. unschuldig Verurteilte, gab es im gleichen Zeitraum?



natürlich, ich sagte doch, es ist selten, dass so etwas vorkommt. trotzdem darf es nicht passieren. genau so wenig darf es passieren, dass unschuldige verurteilt werden. hier allerdings ist der spielraum um ein zigfaches größer das solch ein fehler passiert. einen knast ausbruchsicher zu machen sollte da wesentllich leichter sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> im zb. thailändischen knast -> ja, voll und ganz !! da ist der tod wirklich nichtmehr schlimmer für einen kinderschänder, aber bei uns ? -> nein, da ist der tod noch um ein vielfaches schlimmer. hier therapiert man die menschen sie dürfen besucher empfangen, telefonieren, können fernsehen, sie bekommen jeden tag gutes essen, haben hofgang, fitnesstudios, beschätigungskurse und sogar eine spätere resozialisierungshilfe um wieder eine arbeit zu finden. ist das etwa genau so schlimm wie der tod ?


 
Du willst also denjenigen, der Kindern sexuelle Gewalt angetan hat, gleich wegsperren/töten und nicht ergründen, wieso er das getan hat?
Kann man ermitteln, was mit ihm passiert ist, wieso er zu dem geworden ist, was er ist, wäre man in der Lage, diesen Ablauf zu unterbrechen und Menschen zu helfen, noch bevor sie überhaupt zu Tätern werden und das ist doch immer noch der beste Opferschutz.


----------



## davehimself (13. Mai 2011)

doch, aber das soll man VORHER machen. ich sagte ja, dass ich keinem die schuld dafür gebe solche gedanken zu haben, aber ich gebe diesen menschen die schuld, wenn sie sich keine hilfe suchen. wenn es passiert ist, ist es zu spät und dann interessiert es mich auch nicht mehr was seine beweggründe waren.

zumal diese doch sowieso immer die gleichen sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> aber ich gebe diesen menschen die schuld, wenn sie sich keine hilfe suchen.


 
Für sie ist ihr Verhalten aber eben nicht falsch, das ist ja das Problem. Das hat man mit ihnen, als sie Kinder waren, auch gemacht und man hat ihnen eingetrichtert, dass das alles völlig normal ist und dass jeder das macht. Diese Menschen haben da eben kein Schuldbewusstsein.

Ich will jetzt keine großen Kreise ziehen, aber guck die Michael Jackson an. Der hat sich auch gerne mit Kindern umgeben und sich mit ihnen beschäftigt (was genau, weiß ich nicht, will ich auch nicht kommentieren), aber wenn man seinen Hintergrund kennt (er hatte nie eine Kindheit und wurde von seinem Vater auf die Bühne gescheucht), dann kann man nachvollziehen, wieso er sich gerne mit Kindern beschäftigt hatte.
Doch solche Leute wie er (und eben auch andere), darf man eben nicht verurteilen, man muss ihnen helfen, damit umzugehen, denn dann werden sie ein ausgeglicheneres Leben führen und kein Kind wird dann unter so einem Menschen leiden müssen.


----------



## davehimself (13. Mai 2011)

nee du, da bin ich ganz anderer meinung. nur weil der vater alkoholiker war ist es also normal alkoholiker zu sein ? nur weil das kind verprügelt wurde ist es normal andere ebenfalls zu verprügeln ? wenn du ein kind im keller einsperrst und es von klein auf absolut isolierst von der welt, DANN glaube ich das, denn es hat nichts anderes kennen gelernt. wenn dieser mensch aber zur schule gegangen ist und die welt kennt, dann ist jeder mensch später in der lage zu unterscheiden was gut und böse ist. mein vater wurde auch nach dem motto "draufhauen ist der beste weg" erzogen und trotzdem sagt er heute, dass diese erziehung falsch war und ist ein absolut ruhiger friedlicher mensch. 

das klingt für mich wieder sehr nach "die anderen sind schuld"


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> nee du, da bin ich ganz anderer meinung. nur weil der vater alkoholiker war ist es also normal alkoholiker zu sein ? nur weil das kind verrügelt wurde ist es normal andere ebenfalls zu verprügeln ?



Nö, es ist ja eben nicht normal, nur für den, der das macht, ist es eben normal, denn er kennt es nicht anders.



davehimself schrieb:


> wenn du ein kind im keller einsperrst und es von klein auf absolut isolierst von der welt, DANN glaube ich das, denn es hat nichts anderes kennen gelernt. wenn dieser mensch aber zur schule gegangen ist und die welt kennt, dann ist jeder mensch später in der lage zu unterscheiden was gut und böse ist. mein vater wurde auch nach dem motto "draufhauen ist der beste weg" erzogen und trotzdem sagt er heute, dass diese erziehung falsch war und ist ein absolut ruhiger friedlicher mensch.



Der Schlag auf dem Hintern ist was anders als das Kind durch Gewalt psychisch brechen.


----------



## Hackintoshi (14. Mai 2011)

Es ist eine ethisch moralische frage ob man  menschen hinrichtet. Welche niederen instinkte müssen unzivilisierte  menschen leiten, andere menschen zu töten?
Es gäbe auch den weg, der barmherzigkeit und des verzeihens.
Tue gutes und dir wird gutes widerfahren.
In diesem sinne ein schönes wochenende.
Ciao...Hackintoshi


----------



## davehimself (14. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, es ist ja eben nicht normal, nur für den, der das macht, ist es eben normal, denn er kennt es nicht anders.



ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei. er kennt es eben DOCH anders wenn er in unserer gesellschaft lebt. durch seine mitmenschen, durch medien, fernsehen, bücher, schule usw. oder werden etwa überall auf der straße, in jedem film in jedem buch, in jeder schule, und jedem nur anderen erdenklichen ort ebenfalls menschen einzig und allein verprügelt, vergewaltigt und getötet ?

JEDER mensch bekommt auch mit wie menschen liebevoll miteinander umgehen und sieht auch wie väter ihre söhne gut behandeln. vorallem wird er feststellen, dass nicht seine väterliche erziehung, sondern die der anderen der mehrheit entspricht. glücklicherweise sind solche dinge immer noch eine deutliche minderheit und die väter kümmern sich eher garnicht um ihre kinder, anstatt dass sie sie verprügeln, vergewaltigen und umbringen.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Schlag auf dem Hintern ist was anders als das Kind durch Gewalt psychisch brechen.



ab wann ist ein kleines kind durch gewalt psychisch gebrochen ? in dem moment wo es angst vor seinen eltern hat, dass es wieder geschlagen wird. dafür muss man es nicht grün und blau schlagen. 

...aber mal grundsätzlich, es ist überhaupt nicht der fall, dass all diese kinderschänder selbst mal ein opfer waren. es gibt genau so viele, die eine ganz normale kindheit hatten und trotzdem zu kinderschändern werden. bei vielen wird auch gerne mal durch deren anwälte etwas verdramatisiert/dazugedichtet um die schuld zu mildern. du kannst ja keine gegenbeweise bringen. wenn er mal vom vater eine ohrfeige bekommen hat weil er frech wurde, heißt es am ende er wurde von seinem vater regelmäßig misshandelt  

...ich habe in einer wohnung gelebt, in der vorher ein junger mann seine freundin mit einem hammer erschlagen hatte aufgrund eines beziehungsstreites. alle im haus lebenden personen haben bestätigt, dass er zur tatzeit dort war und sie den extrem lauten streit mit fürchterlichen geschrei gehört haben, den täter gesehen haben als er nach dem streit panisch das haus verließ und keine andere person gesehen haben in der zeit. die kripo hat die tatwaffe mit seinen dnaspuren eindeutig identifizieren können, genau so wie hautreste von ihr unter seinen fingernäglen, abdrücke der hände an ihrem körper passend zu seiner hand etc. und zusätzlich gab es nachdem ihm die kripo in die zange genommen hatte auch kein glaubhaftes alibi von ihm. es stellte sich herraus, dass dieses erfunden war.   
sein anwalt allerdings versuchte mit händen und füßen seine tat zu mildern. er rief mich an und fragte ob es okay sei, wenn er nochmal in die wohnung kommt. er meint dort etwas entlastendes für seinen mandanten zu finden. da der fall eigentlich abgeschlossen war und ich bereits dort eingezogen bin, durfte er das nicht mehr ohne die erlaubnis des mieters. was das sein sollte wollte er mir nicht sagen, genau so wenig warum er glaubt, er sei trotz all den fakten unschuldig. ich fragte ihn nur ob er sich eigentlich noch im spiegel angucken kann und ruhig schlafen kann und sagte dann viel glück noch mit ihrem mörder.

was wir durch die medien letzendlich so mitbekommen ist so oft gelogen und übertrieben, da wird einem schlecht wenn man daran denkt wie sich manche anwälte ins zeug legen mördern, kinderschändern etc. die strafen zu mildern.

unter anderem aus dem grund zählt für mich dieses "er wurde als kind vom wickeltisch geschupst" gerede überhaupt nicht. selbst wenn da etwas wahres dran ist, dann ist es zu spät wenn ein mensch sterben musste.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei. er kennt es eben DOCH anders wenn er in unserer gesellschaft lebt. durch seine mitmenschen, durch medien, fernsehen, bücher, schule usw. oder werden etwa überall auf der straße, in jedem film in jedem buch, in jeder schule, und jedem nur anderen erdenklichen ort ebenfalls menschen einzig und allein verprügelt, vergewaltigt und getötet ?



Die Psyche des Menschen ist sehr, sehr komplex, niemand kann sagen, wie sich jemand fühlt, dem als Kind über einen langen Zeitraum Gewalt angetan wurde, die einen werden damit fertig, die anderen nicht. Einige bleiben für immer verschlossen, andere haben den Sinn für moralische Zusammenhänge verloren.
Guck dir Eltern an, deren Kinder sterben. Einige kommen damit klar, andere nicht, niemand kann vorhersagen, wie das einzelne Individuum damit umgeht.



davehimself schrieb:


> JEDER mensch bekommt auch mit wie menschen liebevoll miteinander umgehen und sieht auch wie väter ihre söhne gut behandeln. vorallem wird er feststellen, dass nicht seine väterliche erziehung, sondern die der anderen der mehrheit entspricht. glücklicherweise sind solche dinge immer noch eine deutliche minderheit und die väter kümmern sich eher garnicht um ihre kinder, anstatt dass sie sie verprügeln, vergewaltigen und umbringen.



Tja, aber eben nicht jeder. Nicht jeder verarbeitet das gleich.



davehimself schrieb:


> ...aber mal grundsätzlich, es ist überhaupt nicht der fall, dass all diese kinderschänder selbst mal ein opfer waren.



Schon klar, aber es gibt einen nicht zu vernachlässigen Zusammenhang zwischen kindlicher Erziehung und Verhalten im Erwachsenen Alter. Vom FBI gibt es eine sehr interessante Studie über Serienmörder und wie sich das in deren Kindheit entwickelt hat, da gibts bei allen praktisch Parallelen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, in wie weit man das ausweiten kann, da müsste in Profiler und Psychologe erklären.



davehimself schrieb:


> es gibt genau so viele, die eine ganz normale kindheit hatten und trotzdem zu kinderschändern werden. bei vielen wird auch gerne mal durch deren anwälte etwas verdramatisiert/dazugedichtet um die schuld zu mildern. du kannst ja keine gegenbeweise bringen. wenn er mal vom vater eine ohrfeige bekommen hat weil er frech wurde, heißt es am ende er wurde von seinem vater regelmäßig misshandelt



Ich weiß nicht, wer wie oft wann sexueller Gewalt ausgesetzt war, es muss ja auch keine sexuelle Gewalt sein, es kann auch Vernachlässigung sein oder Ausstoßung. Niemand weiß halt, wie sich das auf die psychische Entwicklung eines Kindes auswirkt.



davehimself schrieb:


> ...ich habe in einer wohnung gelebt, in der vorher ein junger mann seine freundin mit einem hammer erschlagen hatte aufgrund eines beziehungsstreites. alle im haus lebenden personen haben bestätigt, dass er zur tatzeit dort war und sie den extrem lauten streit mit fürchterlichen geschrei gehört haben, den täter gesehen haben als er nach dem streit panisch das haus verließ und keine andere person gesehen haben in der zeit. die kripo hat die tatwaffe mit seinen dnaspuren eindeutig identifizieren können, genau so wie hautreste von ihr unter seinen fingernäglen, abdrücke der hände an ihrem körper passend zu seiner hand etc. und zusätzlich gab es nachdem ihm die kripo in die zange genommen hatte auch kein glaubhaftes alibi von ihm. es stellte sich herraus, dass dieses erfunden war.
> sein anwalt allerdings versuchte mit händen und füßen seine tat zu mildern. er rief mich an und fragte ob es okay sei, wenn er nochmal in die wohnung kommt. er meint dort etwas entlastendes für seinen mandanten zu finden. da der fall eigentlich abgeschlossen war und ich bereits dort eingezogen bin, durfte er das nicht mehr ohne die erlaubnis des mieters. was das sein sollte wollte er mir nicht sagen, genau so wenig warum er glaubt, er sei trotz all den fakten unschuldig. ich fragte ihn nur ob er sich eigentlich noch im spiegel angucken kann und ruhig schlafen kann und sagte dann viel glück noch mit ihrem mörder.



Jeder hat das Recht auf eine Verteidigung und der Verdächtige gilt erst mal als unschuldig, bis man seine Schuld bewiesen hat.
Vielleicht war er es ja gar nicht, sondern ist selbst das Opfer geworden, weil man ihn die Tat in die Schuhe geschoben hat, wer weiß, 100% sicher kann man sich eben nie sein.
Und menschliche Zeugen kann man auch in der Regel knicken.
Wie viele Leute mussten inzwischen schon entlassen werden, weil die Untersuchungen nicht vollständig waren, weil man sich nicht mehr auf andere konzentriert hat, da man ja dachte, man hat den richtigen, also wurden noch mehr Indizien angeschleppt, die eigentlich nichts beweisen, aber den Druck auf den Verdächtigen erhöhten und am Ende hat dann dessen Anwalt gesagt, dass er irgendwas gestehen soll, damit er nur 10 Jahre bekommt, statt 20, also gesteht er, denn er hat ja sonst nichts, obwohl er unschuldig ist.
Heute wird alles auf DNS aufgebaut, damit wird schwer argumentiert, weil man sagt, dass die DNS nie gleich sein kann, aber sie kann sehr wohl bei zwei Menschen identisch sein und auch Fingerabdrücken können identisch sein, man kann es nicht ausschließen, nur weil man noch keine gleichen hatte.
Und die Untersuchungsmethoden sind auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, wie ja erst letztes Jahr der Fall mit dem "weichlichen Serienmörder" gezeigt hat. Am Ende lag es an einer Angestellten, die diese Probedinger zusammengebaut hat und ihre DNS ist da mit reingeraten (weil sie nicht korrekt gearbeitet hat).
Weder das Rechtssystem noch die Beweisführung sind ohne Fehler, das muss man immer bedenken, wenn man entgütige Strafen fordert.



davehimself schrieb:


> unter anderem aus dem grund zählt für mich dieses "er wurde als kind vom wickeltisch geschupst" gerede überhaupt nicht. selbst wenn da etwas wahres dran ist, dann ist es zu spät wenn ein mensch sterben musste.



Deswegen muss man vorher auf die Leute aufmerksam werden, eben damit es erst gar nicht zu einer Tat kommen kann. Dazu muss man die Gesellschaft grundlegend verändern.


----------



## davehimself (14. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Psyche des Menschen ist sehr, sehr komplex, niemand kann sagen, wie sich jemand fühlt, dem als Kind über einen langen Zeitraum Gewalt angetan wurde, die einen werden damit fertig, die anderen nicht. Einige bleiben für immer verschlossen, andere haben den Sinn für moralische Zusammenhänge verloren.
> Guck dir Eltern an, deren Kinder sterben. Einige kommen damit klar, andere nicht, niemand kann vorhersagen, wie das einzelne Individuum damit umgeht.



aber um gleich ein kinderschänder zu werden gehört mehr dazu. ich glaube keinem schänder der behauptet er hatte bei seinem 1. opfer absolut keine hemmschwelle oder gewissensbisse die er überwinden musste. selbst ein hund besitzt mit seinem für uns betrachtet eingeschränkten denkvermögen hemmschwellen wie zb. die beißhemmung bei einem sich ergebenen opfer. da kann mir kein mensch erzählen er beitzt so etwas nicht. und weil wir alle so etwas haben, bei dem einen mehr bei dem anderen weniger, ist er schuldig, denn es war sein wille.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber es gibt einen nicht zu vernachlässigen Zusammenhang zwischen kindlicher Erziehung und Verhalten im Erwachsenen Alter. Vom FBI gibt es eine sehr interessante Studie über Serienmörder und wie sich das in deren Kindheit entwickelt hat, da gibts bei allen praktisch Parallelen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, in wie weit man das ausweiten kann, da müsste in Profiler und Psychologe erklären.



natürlich gibt es den, aber wie ich ja bereits sagte, ich glaube wenn du ein kind nicht jahrelang im keller einsperrst und vor seinen augen andere kinder vergewaltigst und tötest und ihm dadurch zeigst, dass so etwas normal ist, besitzt der mensch eine hemmschwelle für zumindest seine aller erste tat. und sobald er diese überwunden hat ist er schuldig. 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wer wie oft wann sexueller Gewalt ausgesetzt war, es muss ja auch keine sexuelle Gewalt sein, es kann auch Vernachlässigung sein oder Ausstoßung. Niemand weiß halt, wie sich das auf die psychische Entwicklung eines Kindes auswirkt.



kinderschänder aufgrund von vernachlässigung oder ausstoßung !?? also bitte, dass ist wirklich verdammt naiv. wer so ein argument bringt vor dem gericht sollte gleich doppelt bestraft werden für mangelnde ernsthaftigkeit.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jeder hat das Recht auf eine Verteidigung und der Verdächtige gilt erst mal als unschuldig, bis man seine Schuld bewiesen hat.
> Vielleicht war er es ja gar nicht, sondern ist selbst das Opfer geworden, weil man ihn die Tat in die Schuhe geschoben hat, wer weiß, 100% sicher kann man sich eben nie sein.
> Und menschliche Zeugen kann man auch in der Regel knicken.
> Wie viele Leute mussten inzwischen schon entlassen werden, weil die Untersuchungen nicht vollständig waren, weil man sich nicht mehr auf andere konzentriert hat, da man ja dachte, man hat den richtigen, also wurden noch mehr Indizien angeschleppt, die eigentlich nichts beweisen, aber den Druck auf den Verdächtigen erhöhten und am Ende hat dann dessen Anwalt gesagt, dass er irgendwas gestehen soll, damit er nur 10 Jahre bekommt, statt 20, also gesteht er, denn er hat ja sonst nichts, obwohl er unschuldig ist.
> ...



2 menschen mit identischer DNA, identischen fingerabdrücken die zufällig noch in unmittelbarer umgebung wohnen und mit dem opfer befreundet waren ?. glaubst du auch an den weihnachtsmann ? 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deswegen muss man vorher auf die Leute aufmerksam werden, eben damit es erst gar nicht zu einer Tat kommen kann. Dazu muss man die Gesellschaft grundlegend verändern.



ja, das ist ja genau meine rede. VORHER muss man sich um die leute kümmern und ihnen helfen. da wir aber keine gedanken lesen können, müssen sie von sich aus kommen und nicht erst ihre gedanken ausleben und danch um hilfe jammern. dann ist es zu spät und der tod noch die einzige gerechte strafe in meinen augen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> aber um gleich ein kinderschänder zu werden gehört mehr dazu. ich glaube keinem schänder der behauptet er hatte bei seinem 1. opfer absolut keine hemmschwelle oder gewissensbisse die er überwinden musste. selbst ein hund besitzt mit seinem für uns betrachtet eingeschränkten denkvermögen hemmschwellen wie zb. die beißhemmung bei einem sich ergebenen opfer. da kann mir kein mensch erzählen er beitzt so etwas nicht. und weil wir alle so etwas haben, bei dem einen mehr bei dem anderen weniger, ist er schuldig, denn es war sein wille.



Ich weiß nicht, was alles zusammenkommen muss, damit aus einem Menschen ein Mörder wird oder sonst was, niemand weiß das, wüsste man das, gäbe es keine Mörder.



davehimself schrieb:


> 2 menschen mit identischer DNA, identischen fingerabdrücken die zufällig noch in unmittelbarer umgebung wohnen und mit dem opfer befreundet waren ?. glaubst du auch an den weihnachtsmann ?



Seine Fingerabdrücke und DNS Spuren sind ja sowieso da, da er mit dem Opfer zusammen gelebt hat, aber es schließt nicht aus, dass es ein dritter war, man kann sich nicht 100% sicher sein.



davehimself schrieb:


> ja, das ist ja genau meine rede. VORHER muss man sich um die leute kümmern und ihnen helfen. da wir aber keine gedanken lesen können, müssen sie von sich aus kommen und nicht erst ihre gedanken ausleben und danch um hilfe jammern. dann ist es zu spät und der tod noch die einzige gerechte strafe in meinen augen.



Gedanken musst du auch nicht lesen können, aber man muss die Leute, die damti zu tun haben, besser ausbilden und sie aufmerksamer machen.
Und weil die Tat geschehen ist, bringt es nichts mehr, den Mörder zu töten, denn das bringt das Opfer nicht zurück, aber man kann sich mit dem Täter beschäftigen, um zu ermitteln, wieso er so gehandelt und was ihn dazu bewegen hat. Das kann man mit anderen Tätern kombinieren und sich ein Profil erarbeiten, wie diese Menschen als Kinder/Jugendliche gelebt haben und was bei ihnen auffällig sein müsste und dann kann man nach Auffälligkeiten bei tatsächlichen Jugendlichen suchen und sich mit ihnen beschäftigen und sie möglicherweise davon abhalten, die gleiche Richtung einzuschlagen.
Das alles ginge nicht, wenn du die Täter tötest.


----------



## Crazy-Guy (14. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute,

direkt für die Todestrafe bin ich nicht. Aber ich würde Folter wieder ein führen. 

Ein Kinderschänder zb müsste von 6 -22 Uhr arbeiten und würde je nach qualität seiner geleisteten Arbeit und seinm Verhalten  bis 23 bis 0 Uhr oder eben länger, bei groben Fehlverhalten, gefoltert werden. 

Es gibt genung chemie und zeugs was man ihm einfach einflössen könnte und er todesschmerzen für ein paar stunden hat so das man keinen Menschen dahinstellen müsste der foltert der vlt noch einen Psyhchischen schade davon trägt.

Für mich ist es keine Gerechtigkeit wenn einer jemanden umbringt und dann bis an sein Lebensende Urlaub mit Knast mit essen ans Bett, bekommt. 

Aus reiner sicht des opfers wäre die Todesstrafe schon Gerecht und würde die Wagge ausgleichen. Allerdings gibt es nicht nur das Opfer an sich sondern auch die Familien, Freunde, Mordzeugen, welche ihr leben lang JEDE nacht Albträume haben.

Von daher ist eine lebenlang Folter die einzige mögliche Gerechtigkeit. Alles andere wäre nicht gerecht sondern nur eine Anährung an Gerechtigkeit.



> Gedanken musst du auch nicht lesen können, aber man muss die Leute, die damti zu tun haben, besser ausbilden und sie aufmerksamer machen.
> Und weil die Tat geschehen ist, bringt es nichts mehr, den Mörder zu töten, denn das bringt das Opfer nicht zurück, aber man kann sich mit dem Täter beschäftigen, um zu ermitteln, wieso er so gehandelt und was ihn dazu bewegen hat. Das kann man mit anderen Tätern kombinieren und sich ein Profil erarbeiten, wie diese Menschen als Kinder/Jugendliche gelebt haben und was bei ihnen auffällig sein müsste und dann kann man nach Auffälligkeiten bei tatsächlichen Jugendlichen suchen und sich mit ihnen beschäftigen und sie möglicherweise davon abhalten, die gleiche Richtung einzuschlagen.
> Das alles ginge nicht, wenn du die Täter tötest.




Alles Schnee von Gestern und schon 1mio mal gemacht worden. Mach das ein Jahr mit dem Täter, studier ihn, werde sein Fan mir egal. Scheinst ja echt mehr auf der Seite der Täter zu stehen als auf der der Familien der Opfer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> Aber ich würde Folter wieder ein führen.
> 
> Ein Kinderschänder zb müsste von 6 -22 Uhr arbeiten und würde je nach qualität seiner geleisteten Arbeit und seinm Verhalten  bis 23 bis 0 Uhr oder eben länger, bei groben Fehlverhalten, gefoltert werden.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, du solltest deine Einstellung zu dem "Folter" noch mal genau überarbeiten, bei aller Liebe, aber sowas geht ja mal echt gar nicht. 
Was soll das bringen, wenn du einen Menschen folterst? 
Denkst du, er ist dann motivierter oder bereut eher?



Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> Alles Schnee von Gestern und schon 1mio mal gemacht worden. Mach das ein Jahr mit dem Täter, studier ihn, werde sein Fan mir egal. Scheinst ja echt mehr auf der Seite der Täter zu stehen als auf der der Familien der Opfer.



Ich bin auf der Seite derer, die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen und Ursachenforschung betreiben.


----------



## davehimself (14. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was alles zusammenkommen muss, damit aus einem Menschen ein Mörder wird oder sonst was, niemand weiß das, wüsste man das, gäbe es keine Mörder.



mann, sowas gibt es doch garnicht. selbst der wohlerzogenste mensch, der familie hat und einen gut bezahlten job wird zum kinderschänder. da kannst du dich auch auf den kopf stellen. es gibt kein heilmittel für solche menschen!!! 
wir sind keine roboter die man umprogrammieren kann. menschen waren schon immer grausam. kein lebewesen der welt ist so grausam wie der mensch. nur menschen töten und quälen aus niederen beweggründen. ein raubtier handelt nach trieben und instinkten. aber würde nie ohne grund ein anderes lebewesen foltern oder töten. es gibt für jedes lebewesen ereignisse im leben die prägen und verhaltensweisen begünstigen, aber grundsätzlich muss er sich immer noch zu so einer tat überwinden und genau darum ist so ein mensch auch schuldig. wenn du ihn also studieren willst um seine beweggründe zu erforschen, bitte tu das. wenn du dann herrausgefunden hast, was er früher für schlimme sachen erlebt und dann tazächlich glaubst das war der grund ist das einfach nur naiv. in der zeit stehen schon die nächsten 20 kinderschänder vor dir, die du wieder analysieren kannst und dort wird es welche geben die komplett andere gründe hatten oder überhaupt keine. das wird immer so weiter gehen und was willst du damit erreichen ? für die menschen gibt es kein heilmittel. du kannst denen helfen die VORHER zu dir kommen und hilfe suchen weil sie eingestehen, kranke gedanken zu haben, denn nur diese haben es verdient, dass man ihn hilft.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Seine Fingerabdrücke und DNS Spuren sind ja sowieso da, da er mit dem Opfer zusammen gelebt hat, aber es schließt nicht aus, dass es ein dritter war, man kann sich nicht 100% sicher sein.



offensichtlich hast du nicht die geringste ahnung wie eine spurensicherung vorgeht und was die alles für möglichkeiten haben. die leute sind nicht doof, die verstehen ihren job  mann kann doch wohl unterscheiden, ob handabdrücke gewaltsam entstanden sind oder ob es sich um eine normale berührung gehandelt hat. ebenso kann man leicht nachvollziehen ob dieser abdruck neu oder alt ist. und nein, er hat nicht mit ihr zusammengelebt. es war ihre wohnung und er hatte seine eigene. man hat ja eben KEINE weiteren spuren von anderen menschen gefunden. weder bei ihr oder auf der tatwaffe, dem hammer. es waren NUR seine und ihre darauf zu finden. irgendwo sollte man auch mal auf dem teppich bleiben. wenn ich mir manche urteile aus den staaten ansehe bei denen es kaum handfeste beweise gibt und jemand wird trotzdem verurteilt frag ich mich was in den menschen bloß vor geht, aber in so einem fall wie diesem gibt es haufenweise eindeutige, handfeste beweise. und er konnte nicht einen einzigen handfesten gegenbeweis liefern, der für seine unschuld sprechen würde.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gedanken musst du auch nicht lesen können, aber man muss die Leute, die damti zu tun haben, besser ausbilden und sie aufmerksamer machen.
> Und weil die Tat geschehen ist, bringt es nichts mehr, den Mörder zu töten, denn das bringt das Opfer nicht zurück, aber man kann sich mit dem Täter beschäftigen, um zu ermitteln, wieso er so gehandelt und was ihn dazu bewegen hat. Das kann man mit anderen Tätern kombinieren und sich ein Profil erarbeiten, wie diese Menschen als Kinder/Jugendliche gelebt haben und was bei ihnen auffällig sein müsste und dann kann man nach Auffälligkeiten bei tatsächlichen Jugendlichen suchen und sich mit ihnen beschäftigen und sie möglicherweise davon abhalten, die gleiche Richtung einzuschlagen.
> Das alles ginge nicht, wenn du die Täter tötest.



zu dem argument "der tod bringt das opfer nicht wieder zurück" habe ich ja bereits genug gegenargumente gebracht, warum das irrelevant ist. 
zum rest habe ich ja nun auch alles gesagt, du kannst soviel studieren wie du willst. du wirst nie DAS heilmittel finden weil jeder mensch individuell ist. und wenn du es meinst gefunden zu haben kannst auch nichts damit anfangen weil du kaum jeden kontrollieren kannst. helf denen die von sich aus kommen und noch nichts verbrochen haben, aber sei den angehörigen des opfers und den mitmenschen gegenüber wenigstens so fair und geb dem täter für seine schandtat seine einzig gerächte strafe.


----------



## Icejester (14. Mai 2011)

Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> direkt für die Todestrafe bin ich nicht. Aber ich würde Folter wieder ein führen.
> 
> ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> mann, sowas gibt es doch garnicht. selbst der wohlerzogenste mensch, der familie hat und einen gut bezahlten job wird zum kinderschänder. da kannst du dich auch auf den kopf stellen. es gibt kein heilmittel für solche menschen!!!



Ja, die Frage ist eben, wieso?
Aus welchem Grund übt ein Vater von Mädchen sexuelle Gewalt an einem ihm fremden Mädchen aus?
Was bewegt ihn dazu und wieso übt der die Gewalt nicht an seinen eigenen Töchtern aus?
Diese Dinge müssen ergründet werden, das würde mehr Menschen vor Leid bewahren als deine Todesstrafe.



davehimself schrieb:


> wir sind keine roboter die man umprogrammieren kann. menschen waren schon immer grausam. kein lebewesen der welt ist so grausam wie der mensch. nur menschen töten und quälen aus niederen beweggründen. ein raubtier handelt nach trieben und instinkten.



Der Mensch macht das, weil seine Intelligenz mit dem Instinkt gekoppelt wird, die Frage ist wieder, wieso?



davehimself schrieb:


> offensichtlich hast du nicht die geringste ahnung wie eine spurensicherung vorgeht und was die alles für möglichkeiten haben. die leute sind nicht doof, die verstehen ihren job  mann kann doch wohl unterscheiden, ob handabdrücke gewaltsam entstanden sind oder ob es sich um eine normale berührung gehandelt hat. ebenso kann man leicht nachvollziehen ob dieser abdruck neu oder alt ist. und nein, er hat nicht mit ihr zusammengelebt. es war ihre wohnung und er hatte seine eigene. man hat ja eben KEINE weiteren spuren von anderen menschen gefunden. weder bei ihr oder auf der tatwaffe, dem hammer. es waren NUR seine und ihre darauf zu finden. irgendwo sollte man auch mal auf dem teppich bleiben. wenn ich mir manche urteile aus den staaten ansehe bei denen es kaum handfeste beweise gibt und jemand wird trotzdem verurteilt frag ich mich was in den menschen bloß vor geht, aber in so einem fall wie diesem gibt es haufenweise eindeutige, handfeste beweise. und er konnte nicht einen einzigen handfesten gegenbeweis liefern, der für seine unschuld sprechen würde.



Wie gesagt, sie kannten sich, also war er nicht das erste Mal bei ihr und Spuren kann man fälschen, frag mal die CIA, die macht das jeden Tag.
Und ein Forensiker ist auch nur so gut, wie die Leute, die ihm zuarbeiten. Versteift man sich zu schnell auf eine Sache, sucht man Spuren und Beweise, die vielleicht gar nicht da sind, aber so ausgelegt werden, da passt der Zusammenhang mit den Verschwörungsleuten gut, auch die sehen die Beweise so, wie sie sie brauchen.



davehimself schrieb:


> zu dem argument "der tod bringt das opfer nicht wieder zurück" habe ich ja bereits genug gegenargumente gebracht, warum das irrelevant ist.



Welche Gegenargumente?
Wie kannst du bei der Todesstrafe argumentieren?
Er tötet nicht mehr, weil er tot ist?
Aber das Problem, wieso er tötet, löst du nicht, du bist so schlau wie vorher, für das Opfer ändert sich nichts und zukünftige Opfer kannst du nicht verhindern, weil du ja nicht weißt, wieso er das macht und wieso das auch andere machen/machen werden.



davehimself schrieb:


> zum rest habe ich ja nun auch alles gesagt, du kannst soviel studieren wie du willst. du wirst nie DAS heilmittel finden weil jeder mensch individuell ist. und wenn du es meinst gefunden zu haben kannst auch nichts damit anfangen weil du kaum jeden kontrollieren kannst. helf denen die von sich aus kommen und noch nichts verbrochen haben, aber sei den angehörigen des opfers und den mitmenschen gegenüber wenigstens so fair und geb dem täter für seine schandtat seine einzig gerächte strafe.


 
Das weiß ich nicht, aber ich forsche lieber und stelle Theorien und Thesen auf, anstatt einfach alle zu töten, die mir nicht in den Kram passen.
Man kann es so hinbiegen, dass die Schuld einen anderen trifft und wenn dann noch Ermittler hinzukommen, die sich damit zufrieden geben, landet ein Unschuldiger in der Todeszelle (in den USA häufiger vorgekommen als viele denken) und das nimmst du dann hin, dass auch mal ein Unschuldiger getötet wird?
Also Kollateralschaden sozusagen?


----------



## ChaoZ (14. Mai 2011)

Das mit den zwei Russen ist krank. Also, ich überlege mir schon ziemlich lange wie man sie bestrafen sollte, aber ich weiß nicht wie. Normalerweise würde ich sie gefesselt mir Angehörigen der Opfer sprechen lassen, aber diese beiden würden ihnen nur in's Gesicht lachen. Im russischen Knast ihr ganzes verdammtes Leben lang versauern und leiden lassen scheint mir zu lasch. Todesstrafe wünschen die sich wohl. Eigentlich sag ich sowas nicht, aber die müssen ein böses Herz haben. Es gibt nur sehr, sehr wenige Menschen auf der Welt die ein solches Leben leben können. Und dabei gleich zwei auf einem Fleck zu haben... meine Hoffnung ist, dass sie bald anfangen zu bereuen, und ihnen die Gesichter ihrer Opfer im Traum begegnen. Jeden Tag, ihr ganzes Leben lang. Ab in den Knast, in die dreckigste Zelle und kurz überm Tod halten.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (14. Mai 2011)

Todesstrafe ist meiner Meinung nach nicht sinnvoll .... 
Das Menschliche Verhalten ist zu komplex um zu sagen das jemand schon als potentieller Mörder auf die Welt kam. 
Es ist die Gesellschaft die uns zu Südern macht und deswegen soll die Gesellschaft sich um die Leute kümmern und eine Lösung finden. 
Der Tod ist keine Bestrafung nur weil man davor Angst hat. 

Ein guter Film über die Todesstrafe ist "Das Leben des Gavid Gale" kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Ein guter Film über die Todesstrafe ist "Das Leben des Gavid Gale" kann ich nur empfehlen.


 
In dem Film beweist Kevin Spacey, dass das System fehlerhaft ist, dass jemand, der unschuldig ist, trotzdem angeklagt, verurteilt und hingerichtet wird.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (15. Mai 2011)

Abschaffen. wenn der Staat selber zum Mörder wird was soll ich als bürger davon halten.


----------



## davehimself (15. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, die Frage ist eben, wieso?
> Aus welchem Grund übt ein Vater von Mädchen sexuelle Gewalt an einem ihm fremden Mädchen aus?
> Was bewegt ihn dazu und wieso übt der die Gewalt nicht an seinen eigenen Töchtern aus?
> Diese Dinge müssen ergründet werden, das würde mehr Menschen vor Leid bewahren als deine Todesstrafe.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Mensch macht das, weil seine Intelligenz mit dem Instinkt gekoppelt wird, die Frage ist wieder, wieso?



einer sagt dir dann, weil er einfach nur mal lust hatte was neues auszuprobieren. was fängst du nun mit dieser info an ?





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, sie kannten sich, also war er nicht das erste Mal bei ihr und Spuren kann man fälschen, frag mal die CIA, die macht das jeden Tag.
> Und ein Forensiker ist auch nur so gut, wie die Leute, die ihm zuarbeiten. Versteift man sich zu schnell auf eine Sache, sucht man Spuren und Beweise, die vielleicht gar nicht da sind, aber so ausgelegt werden, da passt der Zusammenhang mit den Verschwörungsleuten gut, auch die sehen die Beweise so, wie sie sie brauchen.



das sagtest du ja bereits. hierzu kann ich also wieder das gleiche antworten. irgendwo sollte man auch mal auf dem teppich bleiben. die beweislage in diesem fall ist in merfacher hinsicht eindeutig und DAS sollte meiner meinung nach vollkommen ausreichen für ein todesurteil. 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welche Gegenargumente?
> Wie kannst du bei der Todesstrafe argumentieren?
> Er tötet nicht mehr, weil er tot ist?
> Aber das Problem, wieso er tötet, löst du nicht, du bist so schlau wie vorher, für das Opfer ändert sich nichts und zukünftige Opfer kannst du nicht verhindern, weil du ja nicht weißt, wieso er das macht und wieso das auch andere machen/machen werden.



hatte ich ein paar seiten vorher näher erklärt. wenn ein opfer tod ist, ist es tod. auch wenn du den täter garnicht verurteilst und ihm die hand schüttelst wird das opfer nicht mehr lebendig. die aussage ist also vollkommen irrellevant. es geht dabei nicht mehr um das opfer, (denn es ist tod) sondern um ein zeichen zu setzen und gerechtigkeit für die angehörigen des opfers gelten zu machen. da keine strafe der welt für einen kinderschänder gerecht wäre, kann man nur das machen was dieser am nähesten kommt und das ist bei unseren haftbedingung ganz klar der tod. in zb. thailand würde ich sie auch alle wegsperren, denn dort als kinderschänder zu sitzen ist schlimmer als der tod.
und du wiederholst dich andauernd. ich habe es schon beim 1. mal verstanden. du willst sie nicht töten, weil du ihre motive studieren willst und denkst dadurch in zukunft solche dinge verhindern zu können. das brauchst du nicht 5 mal schreiben 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das weiß ich nicht, aber ich forsche lieber und stelle Theorien und Thesen auf, anstatt einfach alle zu töten, die mir nicht in den Kram passen.
> Man kann es so hinbiegen, dass die Schuld einen anderen trifft und wenn dann noch Ermittler hinzukommen, die sich damit zufrieden geben, landet ein Unschuldiger in der Todeszelle (in den USA häufiger vorgekommen als viele denken) und das nimmst du dann hin, dass auch mal ein Unschuldiger getötet wird?
> Also Kollateralschaden sozusagen?



na na, wir wollen mal nicht die tatzachen verdrehen ich sagte nicht ALLES töten was mir nicht in den kram passt. ich rede hier einzig und allein um härtefälle wie mörder und kinderschänder. 

und auch das habe ich bereits beantwortet. ich bin absolut nicht dafür die todesstrafe so leichtfertig zu verteilen wie man es teilweise bei den amis oder sonst wo kennt. hier bedarf es ordentlich nachbesserung. ich rede zb. von solch einem fall wie den von mir geschilderten meiner vormieterin. würde man so, und zwar NUR so vorgehen mit der todesstrafe, dann würde es auch keine unschuldig zu tode verurteilten menschen mehr geben. so lange es wie gesagt handfeste gegenbeweise für die unschuld gibt, sitzt er weiter in u-haft und wenn das 50 jahre dauert, dann ist das eben so.


----------



## Crymes (15. Mai 2011)

Ich finde die Todesstrafe einfach nur Sinnlos!
Wenn man was schreckliches macht, sollte man dafür büsen, nicht in den Schlaf gelegt werden.
Anstatt Todesstrafe sollte man lieber die Folter überdenken, weniger brutal, dafür länger.
Man braucht ja, falls man wieder freigelassen wird, in Ereignis, das einen und Andere abschreckt!


----------



## jianan (15. Mai 2011)

ich finde jeder mensch hat eine 2te chance verdient und die todes strafe ist echt miiiis


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Mai 2011)

jianan schrieb:


> ich finde jeder mensch hat eine 2te chance verdient und die todes strafe ist echt miiiis


 
Seh ich bei Kinderschänder und Massenmördern, solche Leute haben keine 2te Chance verdient


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> einer sagt dir dann, weil er einfach nur mal lust hatte was neues auszuprobieren. was fängst du nun mit dieser info an ?



Meinst du jetzt Jugendliche, die auf einem Busbahnhof einen Fahrgast attackieren und ihn totschlagen, einfach weil sie mal sehen wollten, wie das so ist, wenn ein Mensch stirbt?
Man sollte ergründen, wieso sie das machen, was sie dazu bewegt hat, eben die ersten Zeichen erkennen, denn irgendwas haben deren Eltern in der Erziehung sehr falsch gemacht.



davehimself schrieb:


> hatte ich ein paar seiten vorher näher erklärt. wenn ein opfer tod ist, ist es tod. auch wenn du den täter garnicht verurteilst und ihm die hand schüttelst wird das opfer nicht mehr lebendig.



Wer sagt denn, dass ich ihm die Hand schütteln werden?
Natürlich wird er bestraft, aber so, dass man noch was davon hat, dass auch dieser Mensch noch einen Nutzen für die Gesellschaft hat.



davehimself schrieb:


> na na, wir wollen mal nicht die tatzachen verdrehen ich sagte nicht ALLES töten was mir nicht in den kram passt. ich rede hier einzig und allein um härtefälle wie mörder und kinderschänder.



Ja, noch.. aber irgendwann ändert sich dass, dann wird gefragt, wieso man nicht auch Falschparker auf den elektrischen Stuhl setzen kann. Und wie gesagt, du wirst dir niemals vollkommen sicher sein können, dass du auch den richtigen gefasst hast.



davehimself schrieb:


> ich rede zb. von solch einem fall wie den von mir geschilderten meiner vormieterin. würde man so, und zwar NUR so vorgehen mit der todesstrafe, dann würde es auch keine unschuldig zu tode verurteilten menschen mehr geben. so lange es wie gesagt handfeste gegenbeweise für die unschuld gibt, sitzt er weiter in u-haft und wenn das 50 jahre dauert, dann ist das eben so.



Und ich hab dir gesagt, dass auch dieser Fall nicht so eindeut sein muss, wie du denkst. Auch hier kannst du dir nicht 100% sicher sein, dass du Recht hast, es gibt immer den möglichen Zweifel, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es nicht so abgelaufen ist, wie Forensiker und Ermittler annehmen.
Weißt du, wie viele Menschen unschuldig in den Todeszellen sitzen?
Einfach nur deswegen, weil die Ermittler nach keinem anderen mehr gesucht haben, da sie ja dachten, dass sie den richtigen haben.


----------



## widder0815 (15. Mai 2011)

Was ist mit Konzernen (zb. Mercedes oder Simens) die Waffen und Waffensysteme an Militärregime verkaufen damit sie damit Menschen umbringen können ?
Die gehören Theoretisch auch in die Todeszelle


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Was ist mit Konzernen (zb. Mercedes oder Simens) die Waffen und Waffensysteme an Militärregime verkaufen damit sie damit Menschen umbringen können ?



Das ist ja nur ein Geschäft. Waffen töten ja nicht, nur Menschen töten. 
Die anderen können sich ja auch entsprechend bewaffnen.


----------



## widder0815 (15. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist ja nur ein Geschäft. Waffen töten ja nicht, nur Menschen töten.
> Die anderen können sich ja auch entsprechend bewaffnen.



Hmm okok ... aber Terroristen werden in der Welt mit der Todesstrafe gestraft , und Israel Bommt Civilisten weg (sind Menschen Jüdischen glaubens von der Todesstrafe befreit?)


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Nur weil das andere Länder machen, heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass auch Deutschland das machen muss.
Oder willst du Falschparker öffentlich auspeitschen?


----------



## davehimself (15. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt Jugendliche, die auf einem Busbahnhof einen Fahrgast attackieren und ihn totschlagen, einfach weil sie mal sehen wollten, wie das so ist, wenn ein Mensch stirbt?
> Man sollte ergründen, wieso sie das machen, was sie dazu bewegt hat, eben die ersten Zeichen erkennen, denn irgendwas haben deren Eltern in der Erziehung sehr falsch gemacht.



such dir einen aus. von der sorte gibt es genug. es gibt auch kinderschänder die "*einfach mal so, weil sie dazu lust hatten*" so etwas tun. was fängst du dann mit der info an ? 
--> warum hatte er einfach so lust dazu ? war sein eigenes sexualleben etwa nicht ausgefüllt ? 
--> ahja, ursache gefunden: die frau war schuld, weil sie seinen sexuellen wünschen nicht komplett nachgekommen ist und sich bei den rollenspielen geweigert als kleines schuldmädchen zu verkleiden und ausgepeitscht zu werden. ab sofort hat also jede frau genau das zu tun was ihr mann verlang, denn dann wäre es ja nie dazu gekommen nicht wahr !? 

und das ist ja wohl die härte, "die eltern haben etwas sehr falsch gemacht". du suchst dir mit händen und füßen gründe, damit der täter auch ja nicht alleine schuld ist. meiner meinung nach ist DIESES verhalten wirklich krank. offensichtlich fehlen immer mehr menschen etwas was in unserer gesellschaft nicht mehr erwünscht ist. herz und gesunder menschenverstand. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass ich ihm die Hand schütteln werden?
> Natürlich wird er bestraft, aber so, dass man noch was davon hat, dass auch dieser Mensch noch einen Nutzen für die Gesellschaft hat.



das war ein bsp. zu der aussage "von der todesstrafe wird das opfer auch nicht wieder lebendig". egal was du tust, das opfer wird nie wieder lebendig wenn es tod ist, darum ist das argument irrelevant. 
an diesem punkt drehen wir uns im kreis weil die meinungen einfach auseinander gehen. ich denke man könnte ihn desshalb mit folgenden argumenten stehen lassen :

du sagst: man muss die menschen studieren um die beweggründe zu finden, mit welchen man in zukunft solche taten verhindern kann.

ich sage: da jeder mensch individuell ist und selbst bei perfekter erziehung und umfeld ein kinderschänder werden kann, ist es absolut sinnlos solche menschen zu studieren. abgesehen davon, selbst WENN es so etwas wie "die auslöser für solche taten" geben würde, kann man trotzdem rein garnichts damit anfangen, weil die erziehung von den eltern übernommen wird und jeder seine kinder so erzieht wie er/sie es für richtig hält. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, noch.. aber irgendwann ändert sich dass, dann wird gefragt, wieso man nicht auch Falschparker auf den elektrischen Stuhl setzen kann. Und wie gesagt, du wirst dir niemals vollkommen sicher sein können, dass du auch den richtigen gefasst hast.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und ich hab dir gesagt, dass auch dieser Fall nicht so eindeut sein muss, wie du denkst. Auch hier kannst du dir nicht 100% sicher sein, dass du Recht hast, es gibt immer den möglichen Zweifel, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es nicht so abgelaufen ist, wie Forensiker und Ermittler annehmen.
> Weißt du, wie viele Menschen unschuldig in den Todeszellen sitzen?
> Einfach nur deswegen, weil die Ermittler nach keinem anderen mehr gesucht haben, da sie ja dachten, dass sie den richtigen haben.



ich sehe hier nicht den zusammenhang. demnach könnte man auch sagen  irgendwann bekommen unsere falschparker 15 jahre knast mit anschließende  sicherheitsverwahrung. wenn man festlegt, dass einzig für mörder,  kinderschänder die todesstrafe verhängt wird, dann bleibt das ein  härtefall wie es bei uns momentan auch mit den 15 jahren +  sicherheitsverwahrung ist.

...doch, in meinem bsp. nenn mir doch mal ein einzigen handfesten gegenbeweis der für seine unschuld sprechen würde !?   wäre jemand unschuldig, dann würdest du IMMER mindestens eine sache zum  zweifeln haben. ich kann nur erneut betonen, ich rede nicht von der  leichtfertigkeit wie in den USA, sondern um ein system was die  todesstrafe nur verhängen darf, wenn die beweislage so aussieht wie zb. in meinem fall beschrieben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> ...doch, in meinem bsp. nenn mir doch mal ein einzigen handfesten gegenbeweis der für seine unschuld sprechen würde !?


 
Zum Glück muss man Unschuld nicht beweisen, sondern Schuld. Schlimm ist es, wenn man voreingenommen sofort einen Verdächtigen auch als Schuldigen bezeichnet und dieser dann unter dem Druck kommt, seine Unschuld belegen zu müssen, in so einem Staat will ich nicht leben.


----------



## davehimself (15. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Zum Glück muss man Unschuld nicht beweisen, sondern Schuld. Schlimm ist es, wenn man voreingenommen sofort einen Verdächtigen auch als Schuldigen bezeichnet und dieser dann unter dem Druck kommt, seine Unschuld belegen zu müssen, in so einem Staat will ich nicht leben.


 
klar, sehe ich auch so und in diesem bsp. lagen ja die fakten, 

*NUR seine und ihre fingerabdrücke auf der tatwaffe und ihrem körper (seine fingerabdrücke waren frisch)
*seine DNA  
*3 personen im haus, die den sehr lauten streit mit schreien mitbekommen haben
*mehrere personen die den täter zur tatzeit identifizieren konnten.
*keine einzige person, weder im haus noch in der nachbarschaft, hatte zur tatzeit eine weitere person ein oder ausgehen sehen.
*ein eindeutig falsches alibi von ihm
*es wurde kein einziger handfester gegenbeweis vor gericht geliefert. nur vermutungen und wahrscheinlichkeiten, welche nicht belegbar waren.

sowas von eindeutig, dass man nicht weiter darüber nachdenken muss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Tja, nur eben wenn man nicht drüber nachdenkt und wenn man nicht hinterfragt.
Die Ermittlungen sollten aber nicht aufhören, wenn man einen Menschen mit dem Messer in der Hand am Tatort vorfindet und das Opfer erstochen wurde.


----------



## davehimself (15. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, nur eben wenn man nicht drüber nachdenkt und wenn man nicht hinterfragt.
> Die Ermittlungen sollten aber nicht aufhören, wenn man einen Menschen mit dem Messer in der Hand am Tatort vorfindet und das Opfer erstochen wurde.



genau dafür haben wir doch gerichte um zu hinterfragen und anhand von beweismitteln die wahrheit zu erfahren. bei solch einer beweislage "können" die ermittlungen schon aufhören, es sei denn, jemand ist bereit die weiteren kosten dafür zu übernehmen. so eine ermittlung kostet jedesmal ein kleines vermögen und darum sollte man nur weitermachen so lange handfeste zweifel bestehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Wieso Gerichte?
Sowas müssen die Ermittler machen, der Richter urteilt nur anhand der Beweise oder Indizien, aber diese werden von den Ermitteln "beschafft" wenn die nicht gründlich genug sind, kann auch ein Richter nicht gründlich genug urteilen.


----------



## davehimself (15. Mai 2011)

ja, schon richtig, dann eben "für so etwas haben wir polizei,ermittler,anwälte... etc."


----------



## widder0815 (15. Mai 2011)

Es ist doch so ... wenn wer Ermordet wird der ein Milionär oder Politiker etz. ist , wird Gott und die Welt in Bewegung gesetzt ... der kleine Mann ist schei* egal .


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> ja, schon richtig, dann eben "für so etwas haben wir polizei,ermittler,anwälte... etc."


 
Komisch, dass trotzdem noch Unschuldige verurteilt werden...


----------



## davehimself (15. Mai 2011)

wieso ist das komisch ?


----------



## Windows0.1 (15. Mai 2011)

weils komisch ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> wieso ist das komisch ?


 
Weil das nach deinem Prinzip ja unmöglich sein sollte. 

Was ist eigentlich mit Menschenhändlern?
Also die Leute, die z.B. Frauen von ärmeren Ländern nach Deutschland holen und sie in Bordelle stecken oder sogar versklaven?
Oder die Leute, die kleine Kinder von armen Leuten abkaufen und sie für viel Geld an andere weiter verkaufen?

Was ist mit Drogenhändler?
Sie töten zwar niemanden, aber würden sie keine Drogen verkaufen, würden Menschen nicht daran sterben.

Was ist mit Waffenhändler?
Auch sie töten nicht direkt, aber ihre Produkte werden nur deswegen gekauft, weil man töten will.


----------



## frEnzy (15. Mai 2011)

Die Todesstrafe ist nichts anderes als die Rache einer Gesellschaft, die nicht zivilisiert genug ist, um mit ihren Straftätern umzugehen. Klar, der wütende Mob ist schnell mal mit der Vorderung nach dem Tod einer "Bestie" dabei, weil es eben echt miese Dinge gibt, die ein Mensch anderen Menschen antun kann. Denn sie ist ja so gerecht. Auge um Auge/ was er dem Opfer antat wird nun ihm angetan. Aber Gleiches mit Gleichem zu vergelt geht nicht. Wie schon oft geschrieben wurde, ist die Todesstrafe eine der wenigen Strafen, die man nicht wieder gut machen kann. Klar, 30 Jahre Gefängnis kann man auch nicht wirklich wieder gut machen aber man kann es versuchen! Es wird immer Fehlurteile geben, das ist klar. Allein deswegen darf es keine Strafen geben, die nicht wieder rückgängig gemacht werden können.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Mai 2011)

quanti jetzt begibst du dich aber in ne Grauzone! Was ich meine ist das, wenn du 1000€ über hast und du dir dafür ein feines stück Hardware kaufst und sie nicht nach Afrika spendest um dort leben zu retten bist du deshalb ein egoistischer Mörder? Ich weiß ja das du ein lieber Kerl bist und sogar was für die Japaner gespendet hast aber ich denke du weißt auf was ich hinaus will.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Die Frage ist ja, wo willst du dir Grenze ziehen?
Du kannst es immer weiter ausweiten, bis jeder für alles zum Tode verurteilt wird und das ist nicht Sinn der Sache.
Diese Rache Gedanken sollte ein Staat nicht ausleben, dann kannst du auch gleich Selbstjustiz einführen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Mai 2011)

Du kannst da keine Grenze ziehen da muss der gesunde Menschenverstand greifen was, wie man sieht, nicht bei jedem richtig funktioniert!


----------



## widder0815 (15. Mai 2011)

Ein Mensch wird nicht schlecht geboren, er wird von "Menschen" und Gesellschaft schlecht gemacht ... daher Finde ich die Todesstrafe ungerecht .
Aber schmerzen haben noch nie geschadet (als Bestrafung) nicht nur für Mörder und Vergewaltiger , sondern auch für die jenigen die sowas Produzieren .
Es müsste auch alles härter bestraft werden was unsere Geselschaft immer schlechter macht zb.
Betrüger , Hetzer und Hur.en(damit mein ich *nicht* das älteste Gewerbe die sich als Jop ehrlich ne Mark verdienen)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Mai 2011)

Na das stimmt nur teilweise, den jeder Mensch wird mit gewissen Anlagen geboren du Genetisch bedingt sind. Das heißt Aggressivität und änliche können eine Straftat begünstigen.


----------



## davehimself (15. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil das nach deinem Prinzip ja unmöglich sein sollte.
> 
> Was ist eigentlich mit Menschenhändlern?
> Also die Leute, die z.B. Frauen von ärmeren Ländern nach Deutschland holen und sie in Bordelle stecken oder sogar versklaven?
> ...



nach meinem prinzip unmöglich ??? ich weis gerade nicht genau von was du redest !?

es ging doch um die todesstrafe und hierzu sagte ich, dass diese nicht wie üblich verhängt werden darf, sondern nur in eindeutigen fällen wie meinem beschriebenen. ist die beweislage zweifelhaft sitzt er so lange bis es geklärt ist. wird es nie geklärt, wird er auch nie zum tode verurteilt.

zu deinen anderen bsp. kann ich dir ja nur meine meinung sagen wie ich diese verbrechen einstufen würde. 

drogendealer --> zur straftat muss der freie wille der menschen da sein. kamen all seine kunden aus freien stücken und waren volljährig und bei vollem bewusstsein ? --> geldstrafe+bewährung. ich würde sie nichtmal einsperren. mit alkohol kannst du dich am schnellsten töten und das ist auch erlaubt. 

waffenhändler --> ähnliches spiel, wie drogenhändler. nicht waffen töten menschen, sondern menschen töten menschen. ich kann mir auch ein übliches küchenmesser kaufen und damit in sekunden jemanden töten. also ebenfalls geldstrafe+bewährung. 

menschenhändler --> kein freier wille. die menschen werden mit gewalt dazu gezwungen und gequält, also gleiches spiel wie mörder. wenn eindeutig schuldig, hinrichten! 

hier müsste man allerdings abwegen was wirklich passiert ist. in sehr armen ländern verkaufen manche ihre kinder an wohlhabende, anständige familien, welche zb. keine kinder bekommen, aber den wunsch haben, ohne irgendwelche abartigen absichten. sie gucken sich die familien an und wollen, dass ihre kinder nicht genau so enden, in die schule gehen können, bildung erhalten und eine arbeit finden um ein schönes leben führen zu können. sofern es sich zb. um solch eine art von menschenhandel dreht, kann man auch wenn es moralisch gesehen grausam ist seine kinder zu verkaufen, schlecht jemanden verurteilen. da so etwas bei uns aber nicht vorkommt, sind solche fälle in unserem land uninteressant.


----------



## widder0815 (15. Mai 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> drogendealer --> zur straftat muss der freie wille der menschen da sein. kamen all seine kunden aus freien stücken und waren volljährig und bei vollem bewusstsein ? --> geldstrafe+bewährung. ich würde sie nichtmal einsperren. mit alkohol kannst du dich am schnellsten töten und das ist auch erlaubt.
> 
> waffenhändler --> ähnliches spiel, wie drogenhändler. nicht waffen töten menschen, sondern menschen töten menschen. ich kann mir auch ein übliches küchenmesser kaufen und damit in sekunden jemanden töten. also ebenfalls geldstrafe+bewährung.



 So sieht es aus (Marktwirtschaft)


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> es ging doch um die todesstrafe und hierzu sagte ich, dass diese nicht wie üblich verhängt werden darf, sondern nur in eindeutigen fällen wie meinem beschriebenen. ist die beweislage zweifelhaft sitzt er so lange bis es geklärt ist. wird es nie geklärt, wird er auch nie zum tode verurteilt.


 
Und "eindeutig" gibt es eben nicht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Mai 2011)

Genau man kann sich nie 100% sicher sein. Es hat ja schon Fälle gegeben da war der Straftäter geständig und hat sich dann aber hinterher raus gestellt das er unschuldig war. Van daher hat quanti absolut recht es gibt keine "eindeutigen Fälle"!


----------



## davehimself (15. Mai 2011)

wie definierst du "eindeutig" ?

ich verstehe darunter im zusammenhang unseres themas, es deutet ALLES auf eine schuld und NICHTS auf eine unschuld hin(fakten).

2 beispiele:

hat man auch nur kleinste spuren einer 2. person entdeckt die man mit der tat in verbindung bringen könnte ? ist das alibi des verdächtigen unwiederlegbar ? 

solange solche kleinigkeiten offen sind, darf niemals eine todesstrafe verhängt werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

Ja, mag sein, wird man aber nicht anwenden, denn auch die Ermittler sind nur Menschen und Menschen arbeiten nicht immer gleich gut.
Außerdem kann man Fakten so und so auslegen, das ist immer eine Ermessenssache, frag Verschwörungsleute, wie die Fakten auslegen.

Niemand darf zum Tode verurteilt werden, weil es immer ein Restrisiko gibt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Mai 2011)

Wie können es ja wie früher machen, wie zur Hexenjagd Zeiten man schmeißt den armen Kerle mit einem großen Stein der an den Füßen festgebunden ist ins Wasser! Dann hieß es wenn er unter geht war er unschuldig und kommt sofort in den Himmel und wenn er nicht untergeht ist er schuldig und kommt sofort in die Hölle mit einem Schwerthieb.


----------



## Jimini (15. Mai 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Was ist mit Konzernen (zb. Mercedes oder Simens) die Waffen und Waffensysteme an Militärregime verkaufen damit sie damit Menschen umbringen können ?
> Die gehören Theoretisch auch in die Todeszelle


 
Und Hersteller von Messern. Vorsorglich sollte man auch noch alle Bäume abholzen, damit niemand seinen Nachbarn mit einem Kantholz niederstrecken kann.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Mai 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> drogendealer --> zur straftat muss der freie wille der menschen da sein. kamen all seine kunden aus freien stücken und waren volljährig und bei vollem bewusstsein ? --> geldstrafe+bewährung. ich würde sie nichtmal einsperren. mit alkohol kannst du dich am schnellsten töten und das ist auch erlaubt.
> 
> waffenhändler --> ähnliches spiel, wie drogenhändler. nicht waffen töten menschen, sondern menschen töten menschen. ich kann mir auch ein übliches küchenmesser kaufen und damit in sekunden jemanden töten. also ebenfalls geldstrafe+bewährung.



Drogensüchtige kommen nicht aus freien Stücken.  Und beim Waffenhandel kommt es ganz auf den Käufer an. Sinds z.B. die Taliban oder irgendwelche mordlüsternden Leute ist das schon fast Beihilfe zum Mord.


----------



## Clawhammer (16. Mai 2011)

Todesstarfe hin oder her man kann ewig darüber debatieren und Diskutieren aber zu einem ende kommt es nicht. 

Ich bin der meinung wer Menschenleben raubt, dem soll selbst das Leben geraubt werden. 

Bei den Kinderschädern und Vergewaltigern würde ich eher die alte Schule des Jahre langem Folterns bevorzugen. 

Da vergeht jedem Sadomann die Lust daran.

Wusstet Ihr eigentlich das in Deutschland genauer gesagt in der DDR die letzte Todesstrafe 1981 verhängt worden war? Aber nur wegen Spionage.


----------



## davehimself (16. Mai 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Drogensüchtige kommen nicht aus freien Stücken.  Und beim Waffenhandel kommt es ganz auf den Käufer an. Sinds z.B. die Taliban oder irgendwelche mordlüsternden Leute ist das schon fast Beihilfe zum Mord.


 
warum sind sie denn drogensüchtig !? wurden sie dazu gezwungen ? das wäre natürlich dann richtig, aber das sind ausnahmen. die meisten haben nach ihrem freien willen gehandelt und sind desshalb selbst verschuldet in die sucht gekommen. für solche leute habe ich überhaupt kein verständnis. erst recht nicht in unserem land, wo es mehr als genug anlaufstellen für drogensüchtige gibt. ich bin da absolut gnadenlos. 

kommt darauf an, kommt er zu dem waffenhändler und sagt, ich brauch ne ak47, weil ich ein paar ungläubige töten will ? DANN wäre das sicher beihilfe zum mord, aber mal ernsthaft, wer bitte erzählt beim waffenkauf seine absichten ? genauso könnte ich zu aldi gehen und sagen ich möchte dieses küchenmesser kaufen um meinen nachbarn abzustechen. wenn mir aldi dann das messer verkauft wäre es genau das gleiche.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, mag sein, wird man aber nicht  anwenden, denn auch die Ermittler sind nur Menschen und Menschen  arbeiten nicht immer gleich gut.
> Außerdem kann man Fakten so und so  auslegen, das ist immer eine Ermessenssache, frag Verschwörungsleute,  wie die Fakten auslegen.
> 
> Niemand darf zum Tode verurteilt werden, weil es immer ein Restrisiko gibt.


 
okay, frage an die verschwörungsleute, wie kann man frische fingerabdrücke und einen eindeutigen DNA test anders auslegen !? (und bitte kein hätte, könnte, vielleicht etc. alles was zählt sind fakten, denn märchen kann ich mir selber ausdenken.)

das würde mich ja mal interessieren


----------



## Clawhammer (16. Mai 2011)

Das ist nen Geiles Lied wegen Kinderschändern

Nen bissl schlecht Qualy


*YouTube Link entfernt*

Bitte keine Propaganda für eine NS Band. Sowas gehört hier nicht hin.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Mai 2011)

davehimself 



> warum sind sie denn drogensüchtig !?



Weil viele Drogen extrem schnell abhängig machen? 0.o Bei Heroin z.B. reicht ein einmaliger Konsum zur Abhängigkeit und zu einer damit einher gehenden tiefgreifenden Veränderung einer Person. Glaubst du die ganzen Junkies haben sich ihr Leben ausgesucht? Ne, die habens einmal angeboten bekommen (womöglich noch vom Dealer umsonst um sie drauf zu bringen) und sind seitdem verloren.



> kommt darauf an, kommt er zu dem waffenhändler und sagt, ich brauch ne ak47, weil ich ein paar ungläubige töten will ? DANN wäre das sicher beihilfe zum mord, aber mal ernsthaft, wer bitte erzählt beim waffenkauf seine absichten ?



Sowas stellt sich ja vielleicht auch erst später heraus. Unwissenheit schützt bekanntlich vor Strafe nicht. 



> genauso könnte ich zu aldi gehen und sagen ich möchte dieses küchenmesser kaufen um meinen nachbarn abzustechen. wenn mir aldi dann das messer verkauft wäre es genau das gleiche.



Lass das mal mit dem Küchenmesser. Ein Küchenmesser ist für die Zubereitung von Speisen gedacht und kann als Mordwerkzeug missbraucht werden, eine Waffe ist hingegen nur zum töten und verletzen von Menschen gedacht und für nichts anderes.


----------



## davehimself (16. Mai 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Weil viele Drogen extrem schnell abhängig machen? 0.o Bei Heroin z.B. reicht ein einmaliger Konsum zur Abhängigkeit und zu einer damit einher gehenden tiefgreifenden Veränderung einer Person. Glaubst du die ganzen Junkies haben sich ihr Leben ausgesucht? Ne, *die habens einmal angeboten bekommen* (womöglich noch vom Dealer umsonst um sie drauf zu bringen) und sind seitdem verloren.



und genau hier war der einzig entscheidene knackpunkt. freier wille 




Split99999 schrieb:


> Sowas stellt sich ja vielleicht auch erst später heraus. Unwissenheit schützt bekanntlich vor Strafe nicht.



und was kann dann der händler dafür ? ER hat niemanden getötet. 




Split99999 schrieb:


> Lass das mal mit dem Küchenmesser. Ein Küchenmesser ist für die Zubereitung von Speisen gedacht und kann als Mordwerkzeug missbraucht werden, eine Waffe ist hingegen nur zum töten und verletzen von Menschen gedacht und für nichts anderes.



vielleicht eine ak47, aber was ist zb. mit sportschützen oder jägern !? 
und was ist mit todschlägern, teleskopstock, pfefferspray usw. !? alles ab 18 frei verkäuflich und der zweck dahinter ist der gleiche. ob du jemanden gleich damit tötest liegt wiedermal ganz allein am menschen und nicht der waffe.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Mai 2011)

davehimself 



> und genau hier war der einzig entscheidene knackpunkt. freier wille



Der Knackpunkt ist der, dass Drogensüchtige nicht mehr aus freien Stücken kommen.



> und was kann dann der händler dafür ? ER hat niemanden getötet.



Er hat sie aber mit dem dafür gedachten Werkzeug illegal ausgestattet.



> vielleicht eine ak47, aber was ist zb. mit sportschützen oder jägern !?



Solche Leute haben einen Waffenschein und sind dazu befugt. 



> und was ist mit todschlägern, teleskopstock, pfefferspray usw. !? alles ab 18 frei verkäuflich und der zweck dahinter ist der gleiche. ob du jemanden gleich damit tötest liegt wiedermal ganz allein am menschen und nicht der waffe.



Wenns legal ist trägt der Waffenhändler auch keine Schuld. Todschläger sind allerdings illegal und Teleskopschlagstöcke nur sehr eingeschränkt erlaubt.


----------



## davehimself (16. Mai 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> davehimself
> 
> Der Knackpunkt ist der, dass Drogensüchtige nicht mehr aus freien Stücken kommen.
> 
> ...



...du sagst es doch schonwieder "nicht !!MEHR!!" er hat einmal aus freiem willen zugestimmt und das allein reicht für seine schuld. die dadurch entstandenen konsequenzen (sucht) hat er sich selber zuzuschreiben.

...ja, und allein dafür muss er bestraft werden und für nichts anderes. (illegaler handel, steuerhinterziehung) für den mord, trägt er keine schuld.

...klar, aber es ging ja darum, wofür diese "werkzeuge" gedacht sind. und meine genannten dinge sind freiverkäuflich für erwachsene und ebenfalls zum verletzen/töten gedacht. was man letzendlich damit ut ist seine sache. ich kann jeden menschen in zb. berlin neuköln oder ähnlich gefährlichen orten verstehen, der sch eine waffe zur selbstverteidigung gekauft hat. deswegen würde ich sie nicht legalisieren, aber ich würde nicht behaupten, dass jeder waffenbesitzer den zweck hat zu töten.


----------



## Jimini (16. Mai 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> Das ist nen Geiles Lied wegen Kinderschändern
> 
> Nen bissl schlecht Qualy


 
War ja nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis hier die NPD-nahe Populismus-Keule geschwungen wird.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Mai 2011)

davehimself 



> ...du sagst es doch schonwieder "nicht !!MEHR!!" er hat einmal aus freiem willen zugestimmt und das allein reicht für seine schuld. die dadurch entstandenen konsequenzen (sucht) hat er sich selber zuzuschreiben.



Na, dann trifft den Dealer deiner Ansicht nach ja überhaupt keine Mitschuld an Millionen Drogentoten und gescheiterten Existenzen. Würde man die Gesetze deiner Ansicht anpassen wären alle Arten von Drogen legal und das Land würde wohl früher oder später vor die Hunde gehen. 



> ..ja, und allein dafür muss er bestraft werden und für nichts anderes. (illegaler handel, steuerhinterziehung) für den mord, trägt er keine schuld



Für den Mord lässt sich keine direkte Schuld nachweisen, dennoch muss er viel härter bestraft werden wenn der Käufer damit einen oder mehrere Morde begeht. 



> ...klar, aber es ging ja darum, wofür diese "werkzeuge" gedacht sind. und meine genannten dinge sind freiverkäuflich für erwachsene und ebenfalls zum verletzen/töten gedacht. was man letzendlich damit ut ist seine sache. ich kann jeden menschen in zb. berlin neuköln oder ähnlich gefährlichen orten verstehen, der sch eine waffe zur selbstverteidigung gekauft hat. deswegen würde ich sie nicht legalisieren, aber ich würde nicht behaupten, dass jeder waffenbesitzer den zweck hat zu töten.



Wie gesagt, Totschläger sind nicht frei verkäuflich. Und wenn mit Pfefferspray oder dem Teleskopschlagstock einer schwer verletzt wird oder zu Tode kommt werden die Gesetze sicherlich nochmal überdacht und abgeändert. Der Waffenhändler wäre gesetzlich allerdings überhaupt nicht zu belangen, da die Verantwortung dafür bei Gesetz und Täter liegt und nicht bei Händler und Täter.


----------



## Clawhammer (16. Mai 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> War ja nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis hier die NPD-nahe Populismus-Keule geschwungen wird.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Ähm..willst du damit andeuten das ich rechts oder zu der Partei stehe?

Ganz Klar NEIN! 

Ich war bei youtube unterwegs...und bin zufällig drauf gestossen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Mai 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> Bei den Kinderschädern und Vergewaltigern würde ich eher die alte Schule des Jahre langem Folterns bevorzugen.



Ihr solltest echt mal von dem "Foltern wollen" wegkommen, das ist keine alte Schule, das ist Menschen verachtend. 



davehimself schrieb:


> okay, frage an die verschwörungsleute, wie kann man frische fingerabdrücke und einen eindeutigen DNA test anders auslegen !? (und bitte kein hätte, könnte, vielleicht etc. alles was zählt sind fakten, denn märchen kann ich mir selber ausdenken.)
> 
> das würde mich ja mal interessieren



Fingerabdrücke kann man fälschen, DNS kann man platzieren.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube, jeder Mensch hat bei Kinderschändern Rache- und Folterfantasien, aber man muss sich ja nun nicht diesen primitivsten und atavistischsten Gedanken hingeben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Mai 2011)

*Jeder *hat das Recht auf einen fairen und unvoreingenommen Prozess, egal was was ihm vorgeworfen wird.
Nichts ist schlimmer als jemanden vorzuverurteilen, wie gerade mit dem IWF Chef Strauss-Kahn.


----------



## Clawhammer (16. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ihr solltest echt mal von dem "Foltern wollen" wegkommen, das ist keine alte Schule, das ist Menschen verachtend.


 
ja baer ist das nicht auch menschne verachtend wenn ein Kind missbraucht oder vergewaltigt, erdrosselt etc.?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Mai 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> ja baer ist das nicht auch menschne verachtend wenn ein Kind missbraucht oder vergewaltigt, erdrosselt etc.?


 
Was hat das mit den Maßnahmen zu tun, die ein Staat ansetzt?
Willst du einen Menschen mit dem Auto überfahren, weil er auch einen überfahren hat?
Willst du einen Menschen verprügeln, weil er auch einen verprügelt hat?


----------



## casefan (16. Mai 2011)

Die Todesstrafe entspricht einfach nicht mehr dem europäischen Rechtsverständnis und ist vollkommen unzeitgemäß. Mal davon ab das ich Jahrzehnte im Gefägnis irgendwie auch als wesentlich schlimmer einstufe als die Todesstrafe, die Sicherheitsverwahrung ist halt etwas was wir behalten müssen. Ich denke wer 3 oder 4 Jahrzehnte einfährt der kann a) der Gesellschaft nicht weiter schaden und b) leidet seine ganze Lebensspanne für seine Tat.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Mai 2011)

So siehts aus. Letztens hat hier einer gepostet, dass die "Dnepropetrovsk Maniacs" die Todesstrafe bekommen sollten, aber lebenslang Knast, insbesondere der russische Knast, ist imo auch wesentlich schlimmer als der Tod.

Doku über einen russischen Knast. 

YouTube - Die Hölle von Moskau - Überleben im Knast Teil 1/3

YouTube - Die Hölle von Moskau - Überleben im Knast Teil 2/3

YouTube - Die Hölle von Moskau - Überleben im Knast Teil 3/3


----------



## Clawhammer (16. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Willst du einen Menschen mit dem Auto überfahren, weil er auch einen überfahren hat?
> Willst du einen Menschen verprügeln, weil er auch einen verprügelt hat?


 
1. Nein, das ist klar

2. Wenn es gerade in dem Moment mich trifft ja, sonst wahrscheinlich auch nicht.

Schlusswort: Ich weiss woraus du hinaus willst


----------



## Jimini (16. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was hat das mit den Maßnahmen zu tun, die ein Staat ansetzt?
> Willst du einen Menschen mit dem Auto überfahren, weil er auch einen überfahren hat?
> Willst du einen Menschen verprügeln, weil er auch einen verprügelt hat?


 
Wenn ich mir diesen Thread so durchlese, bin ich sehr sehr froh darüber, dass die Richter bei uns nicht als Menschen, sondern als Instanz auftreten. Und umso froher, dass sich diese Outlaw-altes-Testament-Rache-Mentalität da bleibt, wo sie halbwegs wenig Schaden anrichtet - in Foren und am Stammtisch.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Clawhammer (16. Mai 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir diesen Thread so durchlese, bin ich sehr sehr froh darüber, dass die Richter bei uns nicht als Menschen, sondern als Instanz auftreten. Und umso froher, dass sich diese Outlaw-altes-Testament-Rache-Mentalität da bleibt, wo sie halbwegs wenig Schaden anrichtet - in Foren und am Stammtisch.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Dem kann ich auch nur zustimmen, auch wenn meine Moral so wie sicherlich vieler anderer anders aussieht


----------



## davehimself (16. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Fingerabdrücke kann man fälschen, DNS kann man platzieren.



und wie ? finger abschneiden und auf die tatwaffe und das opfer drücken ? 



Jimini schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir diesen Thread so durchlese, bin ich  sehr sehr froh darüber, dass die Richter bei uns nicht als Menschen,  sondern als Instanz auftreten. Und umso froher, dass sich diese  Outlaw-altes-Testament-Rache-Mentalität da bleibt, wo sie halbwegs wenig  Schaden anrichtet - in Foren und am Stammtisch.MfG Jimini



da wäre ich mir mal garnicht so sicher. wenn man mal eine anonyme umfrage starten würde nach meiner vorstellung wie eine todesstrafe aussehen sollte (keine USA methoden), dann würde das ergebnis sicher äußerst ausgeglichen aussehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Mai 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> und wie ? finger abschneiden und auf die tatwaffe und das opfer drücken ?



Nein, Fingerabdrücke einscannen (z.B. von einem Glas), diese dann auf einer Folie kleben und diese Folie dann als Handschuh anziehen.
Schon mal einen Fingerabdruckscanner überlistet?


----------



## davehimself (16. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, Fingerabdrücke einscannen (z.B. von einem Glas), diese dann auf einer Folie kleben und diese Folie dann als Handschuh anziehen.
> Schon mal einen Fingerabdruckscanner überlistet?



ahja, verstehe. dann hat er von dem, welchem er die schuld anhängen will durch ein "versehentliches" kratzen ein paar hautschuppen entnommen und sie dem toten opfer unter fingernägel geklemmt, alles natürlich absolut korrekt berechnet mit winkel und griffstärke, dann hat er ihm nachts beim schlafen ne feder in die nase gesteckt damit er niest und er ein paar speichelreste bekommt, diese natürlich sofort tiefgefroren, bevor sie verdunsten und hat sich beim profi maskenbildner perfekt das gesicht nachbauen lassen und gestig und sprache so gut studiert, dass nichtmal die eigene freundin, (das opfer) erkannt hatte, dass es nicht ihr echter freund war (denn erst war es ruhig und der streit ging ziemlich lange nach allen ausagen der mitmieter) und zu guterletzt war das alibi der ja eigentlich unschuldigen person auch noch nachweislich erfunden, einfach weil er die beamten mal ärgern wollte. natürlich ist er bei jedem einzelnen schritt absolut perfekt vorgegangen und hat nicht eine einzige spur hinterlassen. so ein paar ermittler legt doch jeder mit links rein

so, und das war wieder die märchenstunde mit quantenslipstream


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Mai 2011)

Was hat dein Fall denn jetzt mit dem Thread zu tun? 

Ich kann dir eine ganze Latte von Möglichkeiten nennen, wie das genau abgelaufen ist, sprengt aber den Rahmen und hat auch nichts mit dem Thread zu tun, also lass den Unsinn mit der "Märchenstunde" und komm wieder zum Thema zurück, denn dein Fall ist ein super Zeichen für Indizienprozesse (sofern er halt nicht gesteht, sondern seine Unschuld beteuert). Und Indizien sind immer manipulierbar, schon ein Ermittler kann das machen.


----------



## davehimself (16. Mai 2011)

es ging darum, ob mein geschilderter fall ausreichend bewiesen ist um eine todesstrafe zu verhängen. ich nannte diesen, weil er meiner meinung nach zu denen gehört, bei denen die schuld eindeutig ist und ich sagte, dass in so einem klaren fall eine todesstrafe verhängt werden sollte. dein genanntes bsp. war sowas von unglaubhaft, dass ich damit deutlich machen wollte wo es hinführt wenn man es so fortsetzen würde.

letzendlich werden wir bei diesem thema aber nie ein ende finden, weil die meinungen, moralischen einstellungen und empfindungen einfach zu stark abweichen. so lange die mehrheit gegen eine todesstrafe für kinderschänder und mörder ist, wirst du glücklich sein und sollte es eines tages mal eine übermacht der gegenseite geben, werde ich glücklich sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Mai 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> es ging darum, ob mein geschilderter fall ausreichend bewiesen ist um eine todesstrafe zu verhängen. ich nannte diesen, weil er meiner meinung nach zu denen gehört, bei denen die schuld eindeutig ist


 
Das Problem ist ja, hat er gestanden?
Wenn ja, dann ist der Fall klar, aber dann ist die Todesstrafe auch vom Tisch, denn ein Geständnis wird immer als strafmildernd angerechnet. Beteuert er aber seine Unschuld, ist es ein Indizienprozess und sowas ist immer Fehler behaftet, ebenso welche mit Zeugen, Menschen sind miese Zeugen und ich hab ja gesagt, dass man DNS platzieren und Fingerabdrücke fälschen/platzieren kann.
Will man einem einen Mord anhängen, dann gelingt das auch, manchmal einfacher als man denkt, gerade wenn der "Fall" als "eindeutig" eingestuft wird, denn dann ermitteln die Ermittler nicht mehr genau, denn sie denken ja, dass sie den Täter haben.

Und genau hier liegt die Schwäche des Systems, es sind Menschen daran beteiligt und Menschen machen Fehler.


----------



## davehimself (16. Mai 2011)

wenn dich die offizielle version interessiert, hier ist sie : Bundesgericht bestätigt Urteil für «Hammermord» - Panorama - Home - Westdeutsche Zeitung

da ich aber wie gesagt kurze zeit nach der tat in die wohnung des opfers gezogen bin, habe ich natürlich durch nachbarn, kripo etc. mehr erfahren als da genau beschrieben wird. interessant ist auch, dass genau zur tatzeit sein handy ausgeschalltet war um nicht geortet werden zu können. nicht stunden vor oder nach der tat, nein genau zu dieser zeit.

das wahnsinns alibi war "ich habe während der gesamten tatzeit geduscht"


----------



## Fragile Heart (17. Mai 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> es ging darum, ob mein geschilderter fall ausreichend bewiesen ist um eine todesstrafe zu verhängen.


Du nennst das Problem doch selber! Ausreichend ist für die Todesstrafe irgendwie nicht ausreichend genug oder? Ohne jeden noch so kleinen Zweifel, denn sonst läufst du wohl Gefahr einen Unschuldigen zu töten.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (17. Mai 2011)

Sind genug unschuldige hingerichtet worde, nur wegen ein paar Trotteln die irgendwem den schwarzen Peter zuschieben mussten um ihr Kopfgeld zu kassieren..


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

Die USA haben sowieso eine merkwürdige Einstellung und ein komisches Rechtssystem.
Sieht man ja auch an Strauss-Kahn. Der wurde erst mal mit Handschellen abgeführt, direkt an den Kameras vorbei, damit er auch ja vorverurteilt wird.
Dazu kommt, dass Sheriffs und Staatsanwälte von den Bürgern gewählt werden, die wollen also eine möglichst hohe Verhaftungs- und Verurteilungsrate, damit sie wieder gewählt werden, egal ob die Beweise reichen oder nicht, angeklagt wird immer und bei einem Geschworenengericht kann man sowieso nicht von Objektivität reden, die werden derart von Medien/Anwälten beeinflusst, dass sie die reinen Fakten nicht sehen, von den Zeugen rede ich lieber gar nicht.
Insgesamt betrachtet ist das US Rechtssystem nur dann für einen gut, wenn man sich die beste Anwälte leisten kann, denn die drehen einem Zeugen die Worte im Mund um und graben über das Opfer jeden Dreck aus, den es zu finden gibt (bezieht sich sowohl auf die Verteidigung als auch auf die Anklage).
Aber die Gerechtigkeit bleibt dann auf der Strecke. Sieht man ja auch, wie viele Menschen inzwischen wieder frei gelassen werden mussten, weil sie unschuldig waren. Außerdem gibts noch die Gefängnisindustrie in den USA, die wollen ihre Knäste möglichst voll haben um daran zu verdienen, lieber einen neuen Knast bauen als in Rehabilitierungsmaßnahmen zu investieren.


----------



## davehimself (17. Mai 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Du nennst das Problem doch selber! Ausreichend ist für die Todesstrafe irgendwie nicht ausreichend genug oder? Ohne jeden noch so kleinen Zweifel, denn sonst läufst du wohl Gefahr einen Unschuldigen zu töten.



okay, in dem punkt stellt sich dann die frage für wen es ausreichend ist. mein geschilderter fall wäre für mich zb. ausreichend. die art und weise wie aber teilweise bei uns oder noch viel schlimmer in den USA "ausreichend" bewertet wird, entspricht absolut nicht meiner meinung. dieser wäre aus dem grund ausreichend, weil es etliche eindeutige beweise gibt und nicht einen einzigen gegenbeweis. hätte, könnte etc. zählt nun mal nicht und außer einem "ich wars nicht ich hatte in der ganzen zeit geduscht", was sich sogar nach überprüfung als falsch rausgestellt hatte, gab es von seiten des täters nicht.


----------



## Fragile Heart (17. Mai 2011)

Ok nehmen wir mal an, wir haben die Todesstrafe und verurteilen jemand zum Tode. Die Beweise sind ausreichend und so wird der Mensch getötet. Nun stellt sich aber dannach raus, er war es doch nicht. Was nun? 

Der Staat hat einen unschuldigen Menschen getötet, mit voller Absicht! Macht das den Staat nicht zum Mörder? Und müsste der Staat dann nicht zum Tode verurteilt werden?


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Mai 2011)

Wieso der Staat? Im Urteilsspruch steht immer "Im Namen des Volkes."!


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Mai 2011)

Im Namen des primitiven Mobs ergeht vollgendes Urteil: Tod durch Steinigung und vorher ne Stunde auf den Marktplatz zum anspucken.


----------



## Fragile Heart (17. Mai 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wieso der Staat? Im Urteilsspruch steht immer "Im Namen des Volkes."!


 Dann würde ich sagen, ab mit den Volk zur Hinrichtung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Ok nehmen wir mal an, wir haben die Todesstrafe und verurteilen jemand zum Tode. Die Beweise sind ausreichend und so wird der Mensch getötet. Nun stellt sich aber dannach raus, er war es doch nicht. Was nun?



Was ist mit den Flugzeug voll Terroristen (und ein paar heiße Flugbegleiterinnen ), die eine Großstadt anfliegen und man sie nicht mehr kontaktieren kann. Man schießt das Flugzeug also ab und tötet alle Mensch darin (und sechs weitere, weil die Trümmerteile des Flugzeuges eine Schule getroffen haben).
Durch das Auslesen des Flugschreibers stellt sich aber heraus, dass die Flugbegleiterinnen die Terroristen überwältigen konnten (), es aber keine Möglichkeit zur Kontaktaufnahme, weil das Funkgerät zerschossen wurde.
Was dann? Den verantwortlichen wegen Mordes anklagen?

Was ist mit dem 10 jährigen Jungen, der seinen Freund in den Kopf schießt, weil der die cooleren Schuhe hat?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> nein, nicht "andere", sondern einzig und allein den mörder seiner kinder. wieso sollte er deswegen noch weitere menschen töten oder auf den geschmack kommen ?



Was weiß ich?
Wieso sollte er den Mörder seiner Kinder töten? Werden die dadurch wieder lebendig? NEIN.
Dieser Mensch handelt vollkommen irrational aus (Rache)Gelüsten heraus. Man kann Gelüste nur schwer und nach ausführlicher psychologischer Untersuchung nachvollziehen (Gegener von Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigungen für ehemalige Schwerverbrecher sagen: gar nicht). Und das heißt: Wenn die moralische Hemmnisse von jemandem so niedrig liegen, dass er nicht nur Gesetze, sondern sogar Menschenrechte aus seinen Gelüsten heraus ignoriert, dann ist er als gemeingefährlich einzustufen und gehört in Knast/Verwahrung/geschlossene Anstalt.
Möglich, das man in letzterer feststellt, unter welchen Bedingugnen er seine Gelüste doch unter Kontrolle hat und möglich, dass die Bedingungen so weitreichend sind, dass ein Leben ohne ständige Überwachung sicher sein kann. Aber "möglich". Nicht "garantiert" - genau wie den ehemaligen Sexualstraftätern, deren Tod du forderst.



> also das klingt für mich ehlrich gesagt nach einer person die selbst bereits kranke gedanken hat.



Genau das ist bei einer Person, die jemand anderen ermordet, imho der Fall.



> ich gehe jetzt einfach mal von einem menschen wie mir aus, der nichtmal die spinne im haus tötet, sondern einfängt und draußen raus lässt.



Es gibt Massenmörder, von denen genau das behauptet wird. Guck dir an, wie sehr sich der Unabomber dem Leben im allgemeinen verbunden fühlte. Man kann Leute, die irrational handeln, nicht einfach rational einschätzen. Genau das macht sie doch gefährlich bzw. genau das ist umgekehrt der Sinn der Sache, wenn man Triebtäter lieber analysiert, als sie auszulöschen: Wenn du weißt, wieso er gerade dieses Mädchen geschnappt hat, kannst du vielleicht die Wahrscheinlichkeit senken, dass es anderen genauso ergeht.
Aber menschliches Verhalten ist extrem kompliziert. Du kannst die Wahrscheinlichkeit zwar senken, aber ehe du etwas mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit ausschließen kannst, musst du dich sehr genau mit dieser Person auseinandersetzen. Und da ist ein Rachemord eben kein Sonderfall. Bei dem ist nur klar, nach welchem Kriterium dieses Opfer gewählt wurde. Aber man weiß nicht, wieso diese Person von ihrer bisherigen gesetzestreue abgewichen ist. Ob dieses Abweichen einmalig war, oder ob dauerhaft eine Blockade gebrochen wurde. Man weiß nicht, wie und wieso er seine persönlichen Hemmschwellen bezüglich Verletzung anderer Menschen überwinden konnte - und wie und ob er das wieder tun könnte.
Man weiß nicht einmal, ob es für ihn persönlich ein besonderer Fall von Rache war und ob es das auch in Zukunft sein wird, oder ob er sich ggf. in dieser Weise auch an einem Trickbetrüger, dem ihn sabottierenden Kollegen, den gemeinen Chef oder dem vor-seiner-Nase-die-Parklücke-Klauer rechen wird.
Man weiß nur eins: Dieser Mensch ist bereit zu töten - auch wenn dies rational keinen nutzen für ihn bringt.




> das ist ja im prinzip auch richtig, aber letzendlich WIRD die strafe doch durch so einen grund gemildert



Wieso?
Sie wird dadurch erklärt. Wenn in deinen Augen Verständniss, d.h. ein besserer Blick auf die Wahrheit, eine milderne Wirkung hat, dann kann ich mir das nur damit erklären, dass die bisherige Härte der Wahrheit überhaupt nicht angemessen war.



> jeder kann als erste anlaufstelle zu seinem hausarzt gehen und wird dann von diesem (und da bin ich mir aber zu 100% sicher) niemals wieder nach hause geschickt.



Ich werds nicht testen, ich kann nur sagen, dass ich persönlich das nicht glaube und dass einige Experten einen Sinn in Programmen sehen, die Anlaufstellen anbieten und dass diese wohl auch sehr gut angenommen werden - was imho klar auf das Gegenteil hinweist.



> dieses argument "fehlende motivation" und "fehlendes eingeständnis der krankheit" kann ich in so einem fall überhaupt nicht mehr gelten lassen. hier geht es um einen absoluten härtefall und nicht um ein paar depressionen die behandelt werden müssen. wer hier nicht sofort verantwortung zeigt und seinen stolz überwindet hat einfach pech gehabt.



Man kann diese Ansicht vertreten. Ich will nur darauf hinweisen, dass es dafür genauso Mechanismen gibt, wie in anderen Fällen, in denen Leute Hilfe suchen sollten, es aber nicht tun. Man kann natürlich alle Leute, die sich nicht selbst kontrollieren, abknallen. Das würde einige Nachbarschaftsstreitereien erstaunlich schnell beenden.
Es gibt aber Leute, die der Meinung sind, man sollte lieber das Problem denn den Problemhabenden aus der Welt schaffen und ich sehe definitiv nicht, warum gerade Leute, die echte Probleme haben, davon ausgenommen werden sollten.



> okay, es ist also mein problem wenn ich mir vor angst in die hose *******, weil nun meine kinder täglich von einem kinderschänder der wieder auf freiem fuß ist auf dem spielplatz beobachtet werden.



EX-Kinderschänder. Wenn du anzweifelst, dass die Einstufung dieser Person als "ungefährlich" falsch ist, würde ich dir durchaus recht mit deiner Angst geben - und würde dir die Forderung nach Todesstrafen absprechen, weil man mit den gleichen Zweifeln auch an die Enstufung einer Person als "schuldig" herangehen muss. Aber wenn du der Meinung bist, dass unser Justizsystem zu haltbaren Schlüssen kommst, dann sitzt da nicht ein "Kinderschänder" auf der Bank, sondern ein normaler Mensch mit einer unangenhemen (auch für ihn) Vergangenheit. Und wenn du vor normalen Menschen Angst hast, gar ihren Tod forderst, dann kann ich nur auf deine obige Argumentation zurückgreifen:
Du hast ein Problem? Geh zum Arzt. Wenn dus nicht machst: Pech gehabt.



> ich gebe keinen weiteren kommentar dazu sonst hagelts wieder punkte.



Punkte gibts für Ausdrucksweise und Inhalte, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen (z.B. ergehen in Grausamkeiten). Nicht für sachlich und knapp geäußerte Argumente.



> hier gleiches. kann ich einfach nicht fassen wie man über den schutz unserer kinder so gleichgültig reden kann. hast du eine frau ? frag die mal ob sie das was du da geschrieben hast auch so sieht. ich glaub meine würde sich von mir scheiden lassen



Mag auch keine Kinder, aber darum gehts hier nicht - sondern um eine rationale Herangehensweise an die Probleme:
- es gibt Unschuldige
- es gibt Ungefährliche
- es gibt Gefährliche
Erstere muss man schützen, mittlere muss man erkennen und bei letzteren muss man möglichst genau wissen, wie sie vorgehen, um andere bestmöglich zu schützen. Alle Abknallen erfüllt die drei Anforderungen nicht. Letztere nicht auf gut besuchte, d.h. beobachtete, Kinderspielplätze zu lassen schadet zwar ersteren beiden belangen nicht - trägt aber vermutlich auch nichts zu letzterem bei. Wem das wichtig ist, der verkennt das Problem und wer das Problem verkennt und trotzdem viel Show und Arbeit verursacht, der behindert das Finden einer funktionierenden Lösung.



> sorry, aber das glaube ich nicht. man kann hier zwar keine fakten darlegen weil man nie weis was an tageslicht kommt und was nicht,



Genaue Zahlen habe ich leider auch nicht - eben gerade weil die Berichterstattung und Diskussion in jedem einzelnen Fall extrem ist. (googelt man nach den entsprechenden Stichworten hat man 80% Einzelberichterstattung und der Rest sind fast ausschließlich allgemein gehaltene Artikel)
Von den rund 10000 jährlichen Anzeigen mit Bezug zu sexuellem Missbrauch von Kinden in Deutschland ist der Löwenanteil wohl ungerechtfertigt/zieht nie Urteil nach sich (Nachbarn & Co sind dank der Medien mitlerweile übervorsichtigt -was gut ist!- und es gibt scheinbar keine zentrale Urteilsstatistik  ) und es gibt keine weitere Unterteilung (iirc fällt auch Kinderpornographie in diesen Bereich und da hat die Zahl der angezeigten Konsumenten natürlich keinen Bezug zur Zahl der Misshandlungen in Deutschland).
Aber ich würde trotzdem sagen, dass die Bezeichung "Ausnahme" gerechtfertigt ist, zumindest wenn man den Begriff so wie anderswo verwendet. (was man in einer nicht-willkürlichen Diskussion sollte)



> im zb. thailändischen knast -> ja, voll und ganz !! da ist der tod wirklich nichtmehr schlimmer für einen kinderschänder, aber bei uns ? -> nein, da ist der tod noch um ein vielfaches schlimmer. hier therapiert man die menschen sie dürfen besucher empfangen, telefonieren, können fernsehen, sie bekommen jeden tag gutes essen, haben hofgang, fitnesstudios, beschätigungskurse und sogar eine spätere resozialisierungshilfe um wieder eine arbeit zu finden. ist das etwa genau so schlimm wie der tod ?



In deiner Vorstellung offensichtlich nicht. Die abschließend mit der Realität abzugleichen würde wohl eine Inhaftierung vorraussetzen, aber die Selbstmordrate auch in deutschen Gefängnissen sollte verlässliche Auskunft darüber gehen, wie es auf die Einsitzenden selbst wirkt (und um die gehts ja nunmal).

Ich beobachte, dass du weiterhin nicht auf die Problematik eingehst, dass härtere Strafen keine Wirkung auf potentielle Täter haben, die die Strafe im Vorfeld der Tat nicht berücksichtigen.



> für eine vergewaltigung würde ich auch keine todesstrafe ansetzen, sondern eine lebenslange haft. hier aber wirklich lebenslang und nicht nur 15 jahre. die todesstrafe sollte das absolute höchstmaß sein und nur für kinderschänder und mörder (mörder eingeschränkt) gelten.



Um dich an deine eigenen Worte zu erinnern 

_jedes schwere vergehen gegen kinder, sei es körperverletzung lebensbedrohlich, jahre langes einsperren im keller (was es auch zu genüge gibt), jeglicher sexueller missbrauch und natürlich mord aus "niederen beweggründen" sollte mit dem tod bestraft werden._



> ich sagte doch bereits, ich stelle diese forderungen DEM TÄTER. wer dieser ist weis man (noch) nicht. ich habe doch nicht gesagt dieser verdächtige soll hingerichtet werden, sondern habe von der person gesprochen, (die es momentan noch nicht genau gibt) welche diese ekelhaften taten die dort beschrieben sind getan hat.



Um dich ein weiteres mal an deine eigenen Worte zu erinnern 

_Mutmaßlicher deutscher Kinderschänder in Spanien gefasst - Yahoo! Nachrichten

da haben wir es wieder. und so etwas krankes wollt ihr tazächlich noch mit euren steuergeldern durchfüttern 
... ich bin mal gespannt wieviele dann immer noch der meinung sind die todesstrafe sei für diese menschen nicht gerechtfertigt 
viele muss es leider immer erst selber treffen damit sie aufwachen._

(Hervorhebung von mir)




> du würdest dich wundern was man alles nachweisen kann und wie vieles wirklich abgelaufen ist.



Zumindest google führt dieses wundern nicht herbei - wie gesagt: Es gibt soviel Medienspam zum Thema, dass man nichts ergooglen kann. Wenn du konkrete Beispiele nicht veröffentlichen möchtest, freue ich mich über eine PM ("leicht" sollte da aber keine Rolle spielen - es geht um "möglich".). Allgemein wundert mich so schnell gar nichts - dazu hab ich ein zu schlechtes Menschenbild bzw. zuviel naturwissenschaftliche Kenntnisse.
Es steht jedenfalls fest, dass noch immer sehr viele Urteile in mehrere Revisionen gehen und z.T. sogar gekippt werden. Gäbe es unwiderlegbare Beweise, wie von dir behauptet, sollte dem nicht so sein.



> natürlich, ich sagte doch, es ist selten, dass so etwas vorkommt. trotzdem darf es nicht passieren. genau so wenig darf es passieren, dass unschuldige verurteilt werden. hier allerdings ist der spielraum um ein zigfaches größer das solch ein fehler passiert. einen knast ausbruchsicher zu machen sollte da wesentllich leichter sein.



Freut mich, das wir uns da einig sind.
Was ich nicht verstehe: Wenn es auch deiner Meinung nach einfach ist, einen Knast ausbruchssicher zu machen, aber aufgrund der vielfachen Fehlermöglichkeiten schwer, Fehlurteile zu vermeiden - wieso forderst du dann den Tod für jeden Verurteilten, um Ausbrüche auszuschließen?





davehimself schrieb:


> doch, aber das soll man VORHER machen.



Du kannst einen Täter aber nicht VOR der Tat erforschen, solange du noch nicht erforscht hast, woran du going-to-be-Täter überhaupt erkännst 




davehimself schrieb:


> natürlich gibt es den, aber wie ich ja bereits sagte, ich glaube wenn du ein kind nicht jahrelang im keller einsperrst und vor seinen augen andere kinder vergewaltigst und tötest und ihm dadurch zeigst, dass so etwas normal ist, besitzt der mensch eine hemmschwelle für zumindest seine aller erste tat. und sobald er diese überwunden hat ist er schuldig.



Man kann sicherlich über Feinheiten streiten, aber es gibt eine Vielzahl von nicht-Triebtäter Beispielen (Nazis, Polizisten auf Demos, Milgrim), die zeigen, wie verdammt weit die Hemmschwelle schon allein durch das unmittelbare Umfeld herabgesetzt werden kann - wieviel mächtiger mag da Prägung von Kind auf an sein? (Ein Thema, zu dem es verständlicherweise weniger offensichtliche Experimente gibt  )



> 2 menschen mit identischer DNA, identischen fingerabdrücken die zufällig noch in unmittelbarer umgebung wohnen und mit dem opfer befreundet waren ?. glaubst du auch an den weihnachtsmann ?



Nein. Zwei Opfer mit identischen DNA-Ergebniss. Der Fehler ist nicht die Methode (auch wenn es mich nicht wundern würde, wenn Untersuchungen typischerweise auf einem Niveau durchgeführt werden, bei denen verschiedene DNA fälschlicherweise als gleich erkannt wird), sondern die Interpretation. Denn die Quelle dieser DNA muss nicht der Täter sein, ggf. war die Quelle nicht mal am Opfer (siehe die berühmte "Serienmörderin" - die afaik noch nicht einmal einen Fehler gemacht hat. Stattdessen wurden iirc Wattestäbchen bestellt, bei denen gar keine DNA-Reinheit garantiert war)




davehimself schrieb:


> ein raubtier handelt nach trieben und instinkten. aber würde nie ohne grund ein anderes lebewesen foltern oder töten.



Es gibt von einer Reihe von Tieren (insbesondere Delphine) mehrfach bestätigte Beobachtungen, in denen getötet wurde, ohne dass es einen materiellen Nutzen für den Mörder hatte. "Spaß" ist immer schwer zu beurteilen, wenn man den Gegenüber nicht fragen kann - aber es ist bis heute die einzige in Frage kommende Erklärung. Auch Vergewaltigungen sind keineswegs ein Monopol von _Homo sapiens_, genausowenig wie langfristig organisierte Eroberungskriege (die kaum rein instinktgesteuert seien können)



> irgendwo sollte man auch mal auf dem teppich bleiben.



Und wann genau ist der Zeitpunkt zum "auf dem Teppich" bleiben erreicht, wenn es um die Möglichkeit geht, dass ein Unschuldiger hingerichtet wird?



> geb dem täter für seine schandtat seine einzig gerächte strafe.



Die Frage nach der Definition und Begründung von "gerächter Strafe" (Absicht?) wurde iirc schon mal gestellt, aber nocht beantwortet.




ChaoZ schrieb:


> Das mit den zwei Russen ist krank. Also, ich überlege mir schon ziemlich lange wie man sie bestrafen sollte, aber ich weiß nicht wie.



Dazu solltest du wissen, was du mit der Strafe bezweckst.
Wenn es Rache ist, stehst du bei jedem mehrfachen Mörder vor dem Problem, dass "Leben um Leben" nicht mehr funktioniert.




davehimself schrieb:


> es geht dabei nicht mehr um das opfer, (denn es ist tod) sondern um ein zeichen zu setzen



Nur was für eins? "Menschenrechte sind verhandelbar"? "Wir halten uns, trotz offensichtlicher Gegenbeweise für unfehlbar und perfekt"? 



> gerechtigkeit für die angehörigen des opfers gelten zu machen.



Siehe oben: Was ist darunter zu verstehen? Wieso?



davehimself schrieb:


> ich sage: da jeder mensch individuell ist und selbst bei perfekter erziehung und umfeld ein kinderschänder werden kann, ist es absolut sinnlos solche menschen zu studieren. abgesehen davon, selbst WENN es so etwas wie "die auslöser für solche taten" geben würde, kann man trotzdem rein garnichts damit anfangen, weil die erziehung von den eltern übernommen wird und jeder seine kinder so erzieht wie er/sie es für richtig hält.



Und du glaubst nicht, dass Eltern ggf. ihre Meinung bezüglich ist richtig/ist falsch ändern, wenn man ihnen sagt, dass ihr ""ist richtig"" die Wahrscheinlichkeit um 20% steigert, dass ihr Kind zum Kinderschänder wird?



> ich sehe hier nicht den zusammenhang. demnach könnte man auch sagen  irgendwann bekommen unsere falschparker 15 jahre knast mit anschließende  sicherheitsverwahrung. wenn man festlegt, dass einzig für mörder,  kinderschänder die todesstrafe verhängt wird, dann bleibt das ein  härtefall wie es bei uns momentan auch mit den 15 jahren +  sicherheitsverwahrung ist.



Sicherheitsverwahrung wird bei uns bislang (wie es nach den neuen Regeln läuft, bleibt abzuwarten) mitnichten nur in Fällen besonders schwerer Tat verhängt, sondern richtet sich eher nach der Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Rückfälligkeit. Offizielle Statistiken finde ich gerade nicht, aber wenn man Ö-R-Dokus vertrauen kann, dann sitzen mehr Steuerhinterzieher und Eheschwindler in Sicherheitsverwahrung, als Kinderschänder.



> wäre jemand unschuldig, dann würdest du IMMER mindestens eine sache zum  zweifeln haben.



Selbst wenn jemand schuldig ist, hast du mindestens immer eine gegenteilige Aussage - seine.
Wenn es kein Einzeltäter, sondern ein Schwerkrimineller ist, gibt es ggf. noch weitere nahstehende Personen, die ihm ein Alibi verschaffen wollen. Spuren am Tatort lassen sich afaik nur auf Stunden, manchmal nur Tage genau datieren. Wer in einem Streit den ersten Angriff gemacht hat, lässt sich so nicht klären. etc.
Wo ist die Grenze?




davehimself schrieb:


> genau dafür haben wir doch gerichte um zu hinterfragen und anhand von beweismitteln die wahrheit zu erfahren. bei solch einer beweislage "können" die ermittlungen schon aufhören, es sei denn, jemand ist bereit die weiteren kosten dafür zu übernehmen. so eine ermittlung kostet jedesmal ein kleines vermögen und darum sollte man nur weitermachen so lange handfeste zweifel bestehen.



Les ich gerade richtig?
Du willst die Urteilsfindung vom Vermögen des Beschuldigten abhängig machen ???  




davehimself schrieb:


> und wie ? finger abschneiden und auf die tatwaffe und das opfer drücken ?



Waffe für die Tat nehmen, die sich im Besitz des Täters befindet (sollte man ja eh). Fingerabdrücke sind i.d.R. vorhanden.




davehimself schrieb:


> es ging darum, ob mein geschilderter fall ausreichend bewiesen ist um eine todesstrafe zu verhängen. ich nannte diesen, weil er meiner meinung nach zu denen gehört, bei denen die schuld eindeutig ist und ich sagte, dass in so einem klaren fall eine todesstrafe verhängt werden sollte. dein genanntes bsp. war sowas von unglaubhaft, dass ich damit deutlich machen wollte wo es hinführt wenn man es so fortsetzen würde.



Wenn du dich wirklich auf (d)einen Einzelfall verboren willst (für den man garantiert kein extra Gesetz erlassen muss):
In dem Beispiel erübrigt sich die Sache schon in dem Moment, in dem der Streit beginnt. Die Tat war provoziert (Vergleich mit dem modernden Vater, den du sogar mit Bewährung davon kommen willst), möglicherweise impulsiv und die Folgen nicht beabsichtigt. Vielleicht sogar aus einer Situation heraus, die als Selbstverteidigung wahrgenommen wurde?
Beziehungsstreitigkeiten sind ein verdammt schlechtes Beispiel. Wäre mir auch nicht bekannt, dass da in nenneswerter Zahl auf Mord plädiert wird - das ist quasi immer Totschlag. Ein Mord ist eine längerfristig geplante und vorbereitete Tat und aufgrund ihrer Motivation (und damit den Bedingungen, die sie wieder herbeiführen könnten) von einer Kurzschlusshandlung zu unterscheiden.


----------



## A3000T (7. Juni 2011)

Bin jetzt viel zu faul um hier eine Menge hinzutexten. Gehe mit ruyven allerdings konform und zum anschauen gibts noch dass hier: 

YouTube - ‪Volker Pispers Todesstrafe‬‏


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

Das muss man aber nicht unbedingt nur den USA erklären, sondern allen anderen Staaten auf der Welt, die das praktizieren und die Chinesen sind da ganz vorne mit dabei.


----------



## msimpr (13. Juli 2011)

Die todesstafe kostet uns Steuerzahler bestimmt wieder sehr viel Geld nein danke ich will nicht noch mehr Steuern zahlen müssen


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

Die Todesstrafe ist einfach umzusetzen.
Sind die Beweise zu 100% sicher und gesteht der Beschuldigte nicht (ein Geständnis ist immer strafmildernd), wird die Todesstrafe verhängt und fertig.
Da es aber keine 100% Sicherheit gibt, kann es keine Todesstrafe geben, ganz einfach.


----------



## Star_KillA (13. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Todesstrafe ist einfach umzusetzen.
> Sind die Beweise zu 100% sicher und gesteht der Beschuldigte nicht (ein Geständnis ist immer strafmildernd), wird die Todesstrafe verhängt und fertig.
> Da es aber keine 100% Sicherheit gibt, kann es keine Todesstrafe geben, ganz einfach.


 Ich finde das richtig da eine Lebenslange Strafe nicht lebenslänglich gilt ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

Wie lang eine Strafe sein muss, ist ja nicht Thema des Threads.


----------



## Star_KillA (14. Juli 2011)

Dessen bin ich mir voll und ganz bewusst. Allerdings muss man sehen wie man die Todestrafe umgehen kann bzw. was es für alternativen gibt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Juli 2011)

Was wäre für dich denn eine Alternative?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Was wäre für dich denn eine Alternative?



Wenn es die hier geben würde, dann käme auf die Straftat an ob man die mit dem Multi X für Lebenslänglich umwandelt. Eine Freiheit dürfte es in dem Falle nie geben


----------



## Aven X (14. Juli 2011)

In Fällen, in denen zweifelsfrei eine bestimmte Tat nachgewiesen ist, bin ich auch für die Todesstrafe.
Allerdings weniger unter dem Aspekt "Strafe" sondern eher als "Schutzfunktion".

Und "lebenslang" einsitzen hier in Deutschland ist eh ein Witz als Strafe; verglichen mit z.B chinesischen oder türkischen Haftanstalten ist das eher mit einem unfreiwilligem Hotelaufenthalt schlechter Klasse zu vergleichen.
Warum eigentlich nicht die Kosten für einen Haftaufenthalt auf die Familie des Täters umlegen? Ist im Sozialbereich gang und gäbe ...


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Juli 2011)

Aven X schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich nicht die Kosten für einen Haftaufenthalt auf die Familie des Täters umlegen? Ist im Sozialbereich gang und gäbe ...



Weil die Urteile im "Namen des Volkes" ausgesprochen werden und nicht im "Namen der nächsten Angehörigen".


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2011)

Aven X schrieb:


> In Fällen, in denen zweifelsfrei eine bestimmte Tat nachgewiesen ist, bin ich auch für die Todesstrafe.


 
Du hast ja aber nie eine 100%ige Sicherheit, das ist ja das Problem der Todesstrafe.
Einer kann immer Unschuldig sein, nur wenn er seine Tat gesteht, hast du dir Sicherheit, doch dann ist die Todesstrafe vom Tisch, denn er hat ja gestanden, und das ist nun mal Straf mildernd. Wobei es letztendlich egal ist, wie lange er sitzen muss, das muss der einzelne Fall entscheiden.


----------



## Star_KillA (14. Juli 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Was wäre für dich denn eine Alternative?


 Schrieb ich doch gerade , lebenslange Haft und diese ist nun mal nicht lebenslänglich und deswegen ist die Todestrafe gut.


----------



## dr_breen (14. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast ja aber nie eine 100%ige Sicherheit, das ist ja das Problem der Todesstrafe.



Vor laufenden Kameras (Jack Ruby) oder in einem Gerichtssaal (Marwa El-Sherbini)kann man schon von 100%iger Sicherheit ausgehen. 



> Einer kann immer Unschuldig sein, nur wenn er seine Tat  gesteht, hast du dir Sicherheit, doch dann ist die Todesstrafe vom  Tisch, denn er hat ja gestanden, und das ist nun mal Straf  mildernd.


Gerade Geständnisse finde ich nicht sonderlich sicher. Man kann ja  gestehen um jemand anderen zu schützen. Außerdem kann ein Unschuldiger  in einem aussichtslosen Verfahren ein Geständnis abgeben, um sich in  einen Deal zu retten.

@Starkilla: Lebenslange Haft und Sicherungsverwahrung kann in vielen Fällen tatsächlich lebenslänglich bedeuten.


----------



## Star_KillA (14. Juli 2011)

Aber nicht in der EU.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2011)

Kommt auch auf das Delikt an und die Umstände. Hatte letztens erst einen Bericht gesehen wo einer schon ca 24 Jahre Schweden - Urlaub machte und auch keine Aussicht auf Freiheit in Aussicht stand.


----------



## Star_KillA (14. Juli 2011)

Also nach EU recht sind Lebenslang höchstens 30 Jahre. Und das ist für einen 20 fachen Vergewaltiger zu wenig.


----------



## HAWX (14. Juli 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:
			
		

> Also nach EU recht sind Lebenslang höchstens 30 Jahre. Und das ist für einen 20 fachen Vergewaltiger zu wenig.



Dann gibt es ja noch die Sicherheitsverwahrung


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Vor laufenden Kameras (Jack Ruby) oder in einem Gerichtssaal (Marwa El-Sherbini)kann man schon von 100%iger Sicherheit ausgehen.



Solche Fälle sind aber so selten (und noch schwerer abzugrenzen), dass du dir eine gesonderte Rechtssprechung dafür sparen kannst. Im Idealfall sollte sich die Verurteilung eines (potentiellen) Mörders, der sich einen Gerichtssaal voller Sicherheitsbeamter als Tatort aussucht sogar nicht nötig sein. (Stichwort: Rettungsschuss)




HAWX schrieb:


> Dann gibt es ja noch die Sicherheitsverwahrung


 
Eben. Davon abgesehen kann man nach 30 Jahren wohl mit Fug und Recht davon ausgehen, dass derjenige, der das Gefängniss verlässt, nicht mehr der gleiche ist, der es betreten hat. Ein halbes Leben verändert einen Menschen.


----------



## Star_KillA (14. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solche Fälle sind aber so selten (und noch schwerer abzugrenzen), dass du dir eine gesonderte Rechtssprechung dafür sparen kannst. Im Idealfall sollte sich die Verurteilung eines (potentiellen) Mörders, der sich einen Gerichtssaal voller Sicherheitsbeamter als Tatort aussucht sogar nicht nötig sein. (Stichwort: Rettungsschuss)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gadaffi ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Vor laufenden Kameras (Jack Ruby) oder in einem Gerichtssaal (Marwa El-Sherbini)kann man schon von 100%iger Sicherheit ausgehen.


 
Tja, und das ist das Problem, er weiß, dass er gefilmt wurde, also gesteht der die Tat und schon wirkt das strafmildernd und schon kann er nicht in den Todestrakt kommen.


----------



## dr_breen (14. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solche Fälle sind aber so selten (und noch schwerer abzugrenzen), dass du dir eine gesonderte Rechtssprechung dafür sparen kannst.



Habe ich auch nicht vorgeschlagen. Quanti hat nur behauptet, dass es keine sicheren Fälle gibt.



> Davon abgesehen kann man nach 30 Jahren wohl mit Fug und Recht davon ausgehen, dass derjenige, der das Gefängniss verlässt, nicht mehr der gleiche ist, der es betreten hat. Ein halbes Leben verändert einen Menschen.


Nicht unbedingt und auch nicht unbedingt zum Besseren. Es gibt genug Fälle, in denen Täter auch nach langen Haftstrafen (plus Sicherheitsverwahrung) rückfällig werden. In diesem Fall z.B. nach 18 Jahren: Nach Sicherungsverwahrung: Entlassener Sextäter missbrauchte Siebenjährige - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Panorama . 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, und das ist das Problem, er weiß, dass er gefilmt wurde, also gesteht der die Tat und schon wirkt das strafmildernd und schon kann er nicht in den Todestrakt kommen.



Soweit ich weiß führen Geständnisse nicht zwangsläufig zu geringeren Forderungen der Staatsanwaltschaft und/oder milderen Urteilen. Vor allem in Fällen, in denen die Beweislage so erdrückend ist, wie in den angegebenen, ändert ein Geständnis wahrscheinlich nichts.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2011)

In wie weit ein Geständnis in die Waagschale geworfen wird hängt auch vom Richter ab, außerdem kann die Staatsanwaltschalt in Revision gehen. Klar ist es nicht zwangsläufig so das man geläutert aus dem Pumakäfig kommt, aber bei den meisten reicht es wohl bis auf ein paar notorische Wiederholungstäter


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß führen Geständnisse nicht zwangsläufig zu geringeren Forderungen der Staatsanwaltschaft und/oder milderen Urteilen. Vor allem in Fällen, in denen die Beweislage so erdrückend ist, wie in den angegebenen, ändert ein Geständnis wahrscheinlich nichts.


 
Staatsanwälte gehen gerne Deals ein, vor allem in den USA.
Die Beweislage ist nämlich nie erdrückend genug, als dass man grundsätzlich immer das Maximus fordern kann. Das Dilemma in de USA ist, dass Staatsanwälte gewählt werden (ebenso wie der Sheriff). Hat das Volk also den Eindruck, dass beide "zu weich" sind, in dem sie zu wenig Leute verhaften oder anklagen und verurteilen (dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob schuldig oder nicht, Hauptsache verhaften und anklagen und verurteilen), werden sie schnell abgesägt und andere rücken nach. Außerdem ist der US Staatsanwalt nicht verpflichtet, objektiv zu ermitteln (im Gegensatz zu uns), sonder kann sich auf einen Verdächtigen festlegen und dann kommt es eben dazu, dass Beweise und Fakten, eben so ausgelegt werden, dass sie den Verdächtigen beschuldigen.
Man wird in den USA nicht verhaftet, weil man mutmaßlich jemanden abgemurkst hat, sondern weil man jemanden abgemurkst hat (sie gehen davon aus, dass du schuldig bist, wenn du verhaftet wirst und nicht, dass du unschludig bist) und das ist das Problem, und deshalb passt die Todesstrafe nicht in das System rein und kein Wunder, dass einige Bundesstaaten sie abgeschafft haben.


----------



## Niza (14. Juli 2011)

Ich halte von der Todesstrafe nicht viel.
Wenn z.B. jemand unschuldig hingerichtet wird.
Und Später herauskommt das es Unschuldig gewesen sei

Hier mal ein Super  Link zum Thema:
Amerika: Im Todestrakt - Kriminalität - Gesellschaft - FAZ.NET


----------



## d b (14. Juli 2011)

Todesstrafe ist gut bei Aggresiven Vergewaltigern,
Sonst bei Tötern ist lebenslang mehr Quälerei


----------



## dr_breen (14. Juli 2011)

d b schrieb:


> Todesstrafe ist gut bei Aggresiven Vergewaltigern,
> Sonst bei Tötern ist lebenslang mehr Quälerei


 
Genau, aber bitte vierteilen oder häuten.


----------



## PEG96 (14. Juli 2011)

Ich halte gar nichts von der Todesstrafe, niemand von uns Menschen hat über Leben und Tod zu entscheiden. 
Die Amis meinen ja Gott entscheidet über die Geachworenen, dass stimmt meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht. 
Wenn Gott entscheidet, dass ein Mensch sterben muss, wird er schon in der Lage sein, ihn ohne uns Menschen zu töten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt und auch nicht unbedingt zum Besseren. Es gibt genug Fälle, in denen Täter auch nach langen Haftstrafen (plus Sicherheitsverwahrung) rückfällig werden. In diesem Fall z.B. nach 18 Jahren: Nach Sicherungsverwahrung: Entlassener Sextäter missbrauchte Siebenjährige - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Panorama .



Ich sage nicht, dass das Gefängniss bessere Menschen macht - im Gegenteil, in vielen Fällen ist das ausdrücklich zu bezweifeln. Aber das ist der Punkt, an dem sich die Gesellschaft einig werden muss, was eigentlich der Sinn einer Strafe sein soll. Aktuell scheint es mir primär Rache zu sein. (Was, wie so schön verlinkt, bei psychisch kranken Menschen gar nicht zu Besserung führen kann...) Wobei gerade dieser Thread hier ja voll genug von Leuten ist, die Freiheitsentzug für diese Funktion als absolut unzureichend betrachten.

Aber das ändert nichts daran, dass nach 30 Jahren Knast die entlassene Person nicht die gleiche ist, wie vorher. Sie mag immer noch gefährlich sein, womöglich sogar gefährlicher - aber in jedem Fall wäre eine neue Beurteilung nötig, nicht eine längere Strafe. Und genau das gibt es ja, wenn der Richter mitgedacht hat, im Rahmen der Sicherheitsverwahrung.


----------



## Star_KillA (15. Juli 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Ich halte gar nichts von der Todesstrafe, niemand von uns Menschen hat über Leben und Tod zu entscheiden.
> Die Amis meinen ja Gott entscheidet über die Geachworenen, dass stimmt meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht.
> Wenn Gott entscheidet, dass ein Mensch sterben muss, wird er schon in der Lage sein, ihn ohne uns Menschen zu töten.


 Ach aber die Mörder dürfen das ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Juli 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ach aber die Mörder dürfen das ?



Nein deswegen werden sie auch betraft!


----------



## Star_KillA (15. Juli 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nein deswegen werden sie auch betraft!


 Ja aber eben nicht mit dem Tod , also die schlimmen.


----------



## Lan_Party (15. Juli 2011)

Also sehen es wir mal so. Die Todesstrafe ist unnötig. Ich würde es so machen -> Mörder, Vergewaltiger, Kinderschänder etc. Arbeiten lassen und das für den Staat. Nachteil -> Leute die Arbeit suchen könnten die selbe Arbeit verrichten und dafür Geld bekommen aber nein das machen ja die Strafgefangenen. Das ganze System in Deutschland läuft einfach mal extrem Falsch! Soweit ich weis sitzen Raubkopierer länger als Vergewaltiger! Das geht doch nicht. Also ob Filme im wert von 10K € mehr wert sind als ein Mensch! 
Einige Freunde eines Kumpels sind Auto gefahren und saßsen im Stau. Ein Autofahrer kam von hinten mit 100 km/h und raste Ihnen direkt hinten rein! 1 toter, 1 sehr schwer verletzter. Der sehr schwer Verletzte wollte Elektroniker werden aber nun ist rein rechtes Bein komplett gelähmt. Was bekommt der Fahrer? -> 4 Monate auf bewährung und 20.000€ Strafe! Das ist alles. Mein Kumpel wäre noch hinten mitgefahren hat es aber sein lassen. Er wäre zu 100% Tot gewessen und wie lange hätte der Fahrer dan sitzen müssen? 6 Monate, 40.000€ Strafe? Er fährt jetzt wieder einen neuen Audi. Für in sind das nur Peanuts. Er hat seine eigene Firma. Also mal ehrlich hier sollte man einiges ändern. Ob Todesstrafe oder nicht das Deutsche Gesetzt MUSS überarbeitet werden.
BTW: Ich bin nicht für die Todesstrafe. Man kann diese minderwertigen Objekte als Arbeite benutzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Das ganze System in Deutschland läuft einfach mal extrem Falsch! Soweit ich weis sitzen Raubkopierer länger als Vergewaltiger! Das geht doch nicht. Also ob Filme im wert von 10K € mehr wert sind als ein Mensch!



Erst informieren, dann meckern:
Vergewaltigung: 2-15 Jahre (wohlgemerkt: Nur Vergewaltigung. Nicht Kindesmissbrauch oder Mord. Da liegen die Räume entsprechend härter, soweit insgesamt überhaupt möglicht)
Vergehen gegen das Urheberrecht: Geldbuße bis maximal 5 Jahre (wie jedem, der Filme auch mal im Kino und somit mit gewissen lächerlichen Spots sieht, bekannt sein sollte)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Also sehen es wir mal so. Die Todesstrafe ist unnötig. Ich würde es so machen -> Mörder, Vergewaltiger, Kinderschänder etc. Arbeiten lassen und das für den Staat. Nachteil -> Leute die Arbeit suchen könnten die selbe Arbeit verrichten und dafür Geld bekommen aber nein das machen ja die Strafgefangenen. Das ganze System in Deutschland läuft einfach mal extrem Falsch! Soweit ich weis sitzen Raubkopierer länger als Vergewaltiger! Das geht doch nicht. Also ob Filme im wert von 10K € mehr wert sind als ein Mensch!
> Einige Freunde eines Kumpels sind Auto gefahren und saßsen im Stau. Ein Autofahrer kam von hinten mit 100 km/h und raste Ihnen direkt hinten rein! 1 toter, 1 sehr schwer verletzter. Der sehr schwer Verletzte wollte Elektroniker werden aber nun ist rein rechtes Bein komplett gelähmt. Was bekommt der Fahrer? -> 4 Monate auf bewährung und 20.000€ Strafe! Das ist alles. Mein Kumpel wäre noch hinten mitgefahren hat es aber sein lassen. Er wäre zu 100% Tot gewessen und wie lange hätte der Fahrer dan sitzen müssen? 6 Monate, 40.000€ Strafe? Er fährt jetzt wieder einen neuen Audi. Für in sind das nur Peanuts. Er hat seine eigene Firma. Also mal ehrlich hier sollte man einiges ändern. Ob Todesstrafe oder nicht das Deutsche Gesetzt MUSS überarbeitet werden.
> BTW: Ich bin nicht für die Todesstrafe. Man kann diese minderwertigen Objekte als Arbeite benutzen.



Sicherlich ist es nicht schön, nur kann man ihm einen Tötungsvorsatz unterstellen? Ich denke er selbst kann es auch nicht einfach verdrängen. Abe rvom Gesetz her müßen wir bestimmt nicht amerikanische Verhältnisse haben. Die Todesstrafe bei Mord aus niederen Beweggründen oder Habgier könnte man sich schon vorstellen


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erst informieren, dann meckern:
> Vergewaltigung: 2-15 Jahre (wohlgemerkt: Nur Vergewaltigung. Nicht Kindesmissbrauch oder Mord. Da liegen die Räume entsprechend härter, soweit insgesamt überhaupt möglicht)
> Vergehen gegen das Urheberrecht: Geldbuße bis maximal 5 Jahre (wie jedem, der Filme auch mal im Kino und somit mit gewissen lächerlichen Spots sieht, bekannt sein sollte)


 Hmm dan wurde ich Falsch informiert aber nur 2 Jahre! 2 Jahre sind ja nichts! 200 Jahre sollten es mindestens sein.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist es nicht schön, nur kann man  ihm einen Tötungsvorsatz unterstellen? Ich denke er selbst kann es auch  nicht einfach verdrängen. Abe rvom Gesetz her müßen wir bestimmt nicht  amerikanische Verhältnisse haben. Die Todesstrafe bei Mord aus niederen  Beweggründen oder Habgier könnte man sich schon vorstellen


 Amerikanische Verhältnisse sind ja noch schlimmer. Jedenfalls sollten Strafgefangene Härter bestraft werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Hmm dan wurde ich Falsch informiert aber nur 2 Jahre! 2 Jahre sind ja nichts! 200 Jahre sollten es mindestens sein.
> 
> 
> Amerikanische Verhältnisse sind ja noch schlimmer. Jedenfalls sollten Strafgefangene Härter bestraft werden.


 
Ich hätte den Satz wohl besser herausstellen sollen, es ging mir dort nicht um die Bestrafung sondern eher um die Entschädigungen die man dort einklagen kann.


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Juli 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich hätte den Satz wohl besser herausstellen sollen, es ging mir dort nicht um die Bestrafung sondern eher um die Entschädigungen die man dort einklagen kann.


 Achso. Was für eine Entschädigung den?


----------



## Cuddleman (16. Juli 2011)

Vergewaltiger und Kinderschänder sollten lebenslange Reparationen an die Opfer leisten und das ganze mit den niedrigsten Zugeständnissen an Lebenskomfort. Es muß so gestaltet werden, das es auch dabei eine Strafe bleibt, ohne das die Gesellschaft selber zum Täter, am Täter wird.

Terroristen (einschließlich deren Hintermänner) müßten lebenslange Betreuung und Dienste an den Opfern und /oder Angehörigen leisten und zwar so, das jeder Tag für die jenigen selber zur Pein wird.
Gesellschaftliche Aspekte zu weltanschaulichen Ansichten geben diesen Tätern dabei jedoch die Chance, in gewisser Weise Vergebung durch die Opfer zu erlangen.

Was unseren Rechtsstaat angeht, wird das Recht zu oft zu gunsten derer gebeugt die entsprechende Machtmittel besitzen, oder Befugnisse haben.

Bei vielen Naturvölkern sind meine angeführten Ansichten gang und gebe und in meinen Augen viel fortschrittlicher, als unsere eigene Behandlungsmethode zu diesem Thema!

Da bei Vergewaltigern und Kinderschändern nur die einzelne Person gemeint ist, frage ich mich, wie geht man bei Massenvergewaltigungen damit um?

Der letzte Balkankonflikt, die beiden Weltkriege oder andere geschichtliche kriegerrische Auseinandersetzungen, zeigen das nicht die Täter, sondern die Opfer bestraft bzw. sozial abgeschoben werden.

Die Frauen die später "Bastarde" gebären, werden dann als Opfer bestraft, genauso wie deren Nachkömmlinge!!!

Der Begriff "Human" ist grundlegend neu zu definieren und zwar in jeglicher gesellschaftlichen, politischen Form, außer bei der eigentlichen Begrifflichkeit.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Achso. Was für eine Entschädigung den?


Hm da hatte ich mich wohl etwas verlesen was den Wert eines Menschenlebens vor Gericht anging


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Hmm dan wurde ich Falsch informiert aber nur 2 Jahre! 2 Jahre sind ja nichts! 200 Jahre sollten es mindestens sein.



Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass gerade bei Vergewaltigungen die Sachlage oft unklar ist und Aussage gegen Aussage steht (siehe z.B. Kachelmann oder Mirco). Auch gibt es eine Bandbreite von Formen ("Vergewaltigung" ist mitnichten auf den vollzogenen Geschlechtsakt begrenzt, sondern kann alle Formen der sexuellen Belästigung beinhalten) und von "Unwilligkeiten". Stichwort: Party, Alkohol, "mehr als nur einen Kaffee". Gewalt in der Ehe.
Für solche unklaren Fälle, in denen das "Opfer" ggf. nichtmal erkennbar ist oder bei denen sich die Schuld an den Geschehnissen tatsächlich nicht eindeutig nur einer Seite anhängen lässt, muss das Gesetz die nötigen Freiräume lassen. Es bleibt dann den Richtern überlassen, im klassischen "auf der Straße überfallen und missbraucht"-Fall das obere Ende dieses Raumes zu nutzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2011)

Vergewaltigung in der Beziehung ist eh sehr weit verbreitetet, deutlich weiter verbreitet als der klassische "Tiefgaragenüberall". Und hier geht es nun mal um Aussage gegen Aussage, das ist halt so und dann gibts es noch Fälle, wie bei Andreas Türck, der zu Unrecht beschuldigt wurde (und hier ist eben der Unterschied zu Kachelmann, bei dem war es ein Freispruch aus Mangel an Beweisen, bei Türck war es ein Freispruch, weil die Beschuldigungen nicht korrekt waren).
Trotzdem hat es Türck die Fernsehkarriere gekostet.


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Juli 2011)

Sozusagen ist jeder "Vergewaltiger" unschuldig da er ja sagen kann das diese Person es wollte, was danach passiert kann jede andere Person gewesen sein. Gesetze sind korrupt, das Systek kann dein bester Freund oder dein schlimmster Feind sein. Eigentlich weis man doch nie ob jemand Schuldig oder Unschuldig ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2011)

Erst mal ist jeder Beschuldigte unschuldig, bis man ihm seine Schuld nachgewiesen hat. Das Prinzip verliert sich immer mehr, und zwar nicht nur bei extremen Fällen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (16. Juli 2011)

Niemand hat das "Recht" andere Menschen Umzubringen , damit sind alle Fragen beantwortet (auch die nach der Todesstrafe) .
Wenn Monster die Todesstrafe verdient haben , dann auch die Menschen die aus ein Unschuldiges  Kind ein Monster gemacht haben  (Ahmen)


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Juli 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Niemand hat das "Recht" andere Menschen Umzubringen , damit sind alle Fragen beantwortet (auch die nach der Todesstrafe) .
> Wenn Monster die Todesstrafe verdient haben , dann auch die Menschen die aus ein Unschuldiges  Kind ein Monster gemacht haben  (Ahmen)


 Also haben ALLE die Todesstrafe verdient. Unsere Generation haben WIR geschaffen also sind auch WIR daran Schuld das Sie so geworden sind.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (17. Juli 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Also haben ALLE die Todesstrafe verdient. Unsere Generation haben WIR geschaffen also sind auch WIR daran Schuld das Sie so geworden sind.



So in etwa , darum sage ich ja --> Niemand hat sie verdient , weil viele Menschen an einem gewordenen Monster schuldig sind (das fängt schon beim Mobing im kindergarten über die Schule etz. an , und nicht zuletzt das Elternhaus ... das System (betrüger lügner Abzocker etz.) auch nicht zu verachten .
Die Todesstrafe ist nur der Billigste und einfachste weg (Lösen tut er aber nix , im gegenteil es wird alles schlimmer)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2011)

Ich denke die diente viemehr als Abschreckung, nur die Wirkung hat es nicht wie es sich so oft zeigt nicht erzielt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2011)

Ich finde es immer schade, wenn man sich hier an den USA aufhängt (war jetzt blöd formuliert ) und kein Blick nach China wirft, wo deutlich mehr Menschen im Jahr hingerichtet werden und in dem es auch keine vergleichbare Gerichtsverhandlung gibt.


----------



## dr_breen (17. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer schade, wenn man sich hier an den USA aufhängt (war jetzt blöd formuliert ) und kein Blick nach China wirft, wo deutlich mehr Menschen im Jahr hingerichtet werden und in dem es auch keine vergleichbare Gerichtsverhandlung gibt.


 
Im Gegensatz zum Iran, Jemen, Nordkorea und China sind die USA aber eine echte Demokratie (meist jedenfalls). Hier könnte man also per Gesetz an den Praktiken etwas ändern, wenn die Bevölkerung das wollen würde.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zum Iran, Jemen, Nordkorea und China sind die USA aber eine echte Demokratie (meist jedenfalls). Hier könnte man also per Gesetz an den Praktiken etwas ändern, wenn die Bevölkerung das wollen würde.


Bei einigen Staatsformen wird das wohl etwas schwer gehen. Auch gibt es teilweise ja noch Folterungen um das Geständnis heraus zu pressen


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2011)

Man darf eben nicht vergessen, dass die Todesstrafe nicht in allen Bundesstaaten gilt. Das scheinen auch viele zu vergessen. Und solange es Leute gibt, die sich damit profilieren, dass sie Leute auf den Stuhl bringen (jep, gibts wirklich ), ändert sich daran nicht, denn viele Leute wollen daran festhalten, egal wie unsicher das System ist.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei einigen Staatsformen wird das wohl etwas schwer gehen. Auch gibt es teilweise ja noch Folterungen um das Geständnis heraus zu pressen



Jeder weiß doch, das Folter nicht funktioniert, man bekommt das zu hören, was man hören will.


----------



## Icejester (17. Juli 2011)

Sagen wir doch mal so: Es ist deren Sache, wie sie ihre Kriminellen bestrafen wollen. Das geht uns nichts an und wir haben kein Recht, uns da einzumischen.

Dumm und primitiv bleibt die Todesstrafe natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich denke die diente viemehr als Abschreckung, nur die Wirkung hat es nicht wie es sich so oft zeigt nicht erzielt.



Was erscheint dir schlimmer:
Ein schneller Tod oder 15-30 Jahre mit dem Abschaum der Gesellschaft und danach die Entlassung in eine Welt, in der du der letzte Dreck ist und in der du dich nie wieder zurechtfinden wirst?

Für jeden, der einigermaßen nachdenkt, sollte selbst ein Jahrzehnt Knast schon abschreckend genug sein. Das Problem sind Leute, die nicht drüber nachdenken oder die denken, dass sie nicht geschnappt werden können. Bei denen ist es dann aber auch komplett egal, was für eine Strafe zu verhängst.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und solange es Leute gibt, die sich damit profilieren, dass sie Leute auf den Stuhl bringen (jep, gibts wirklich ), ändert sich daran nicht, denn viele Leute wollen daran festhalten, egal wie unsicher das System ist.



yep jeb...



> Jeder weiß doch, das Folter nicht funktioniert, man bekommt das zu hören, was man hören will.


 
Sag das den US-Militärs und -Geheimdiensten...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> yep jeb...



Jop, ich hab da lange gelebt und gearbeitet, ich weiß, wie die Amerikaner ticken und wenns mal wieder einen Fall gibt, der die Bevölkerung mitreißt (gibts ja hier auch), dann wird nach mehr Waffen geschrieen, denn wenn jeder bewaffnet ist, gibts keine Verbrechen mehr (es gibt Leute, die das echt glauben ).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sag das den US-Militärs und -Geheimdiensten...



Inzwischen ist es US Behörden und Militärs per Gesetz verboten Informationen mittels menschenunwürdigen Maßnahmen zu erlangen und zwar sowohl innerhalb des Landes als auch außerhalb.
Wie das aber aussieht mit Informationen, die andere Länder in Erfahrung bringen (und von denen man nicht weiß, wie sie ermittelt wurden), kann ich nicht sagen, davon stand nie was in US Zeitungen. Aber Deutschland sieht sowas ja auch nicht so eng, wie man ja erfahren musste.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2011)

Die USA haben schon vor den neuen Regelungen Gefangene nach Marokko, Pakistan,... weitergeleitet und "Informationen" erhalten. Zugegeben: Vielleicht ist es ihnen auch einfach egal, ob Informationen stimmen oder nicht (siehe Irak)


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2011)

Ja, deswegen gab es ja auch die neuen Regelungen. Damals war das üblich, dass US Spezialisten in diese Länder geflogen sind und die Verdächtigen verhört haben, da sie ja außerhalb der USA sind und daher auch die US Gesetze nicht gelten. Das wurde eben geändert, jetzt dürfen sie das nicht mehr. Was sie aber mit Informationen machen, die andere Länder bekommen und an sie weiterleiten, weiß ich so nicht, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sie auch weiterhin benutzt werden, macht Deutschland ja auch.

Aber um das näher zu beleuchten, müssten wir einen Folterthread haben, hier gehts um die Todesstrafe.


----------



## JawMekEf (20. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, deswegen gab es ja auch die neuen Regelungen. Damals war das üblich, dass US Spezialisten in diese Länder geflogen sind und die Verdächtigen verhört haben, da sie ja außerhalb der USA sind und daher auch die US Gesetze nicht gelten. Das wurde eben geändert, jetzt dürfen sie das nicht mehr. Was sie aber mit Informationen machen, die andere Länder bekommen und an sie weiterleiten, weiß ich so nicht, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sie auch weiterhin benutzt werden, macht Deutschland ja auch.
> 
> Aber um das näher zu beleuchten, müssten wir einen Folterthread haben, hier gehts um die Todesstrafe.



Moment


----------



## COM48 (30. Juli 2011)

Ich finde die Todesstrafe sehr unkorrekt. Erstens ist es für mich ein Verstoß der Menschenrechte, einem Menschen das Leben zu nehmen, egal was er davor angestellt hat. Zweitens ist es doch eine viel größere Strafe ein Leben lang im Gefängnis zu verrotten, als durch eine Giftspritze zu sterben, oder?


----------



## DarthLAX (31. Juli 2011)

kommt drauf an wer du bist:

hinterbliebener eines der opfer (z.B. egal ob du jetzt nur freund oder freundin bis, elternteil (also das opfer dein sohn/deine tocher war) oder das opfer eine sonstige person aus deiner verwandtschaft oder aus deinem freundeskreis ist) oder nur ein aussenstehender (richter, anwälte zählen hier auch rein)

als hinterbliebener glaube ich das man viel eher für die todesstrafe in dem konkreten fall ist - nennt das motiv ruhig rache....ich nenne es jedoch:

genugtuung um danach "seinen frieden" wieder zu finden (denn wenn der mörder von wem den ich als freund schätze oder auch der mörder meiner frau/freundin oder sogar der mörder meiner kinder nach der tat nur in knast kommt, dann muss ich sagen, ich würde drauf warten bis der raus kommt und ihm dann mal nen besuch abstatten (ich würde den net zu 100% umbringen, aber ich würde ihn zumindest post wendend ins krankenhaus schicken....))

ausserdem kommt es echt auf den fall an und wie man die todesstrafe vollstreckt finde ich....bei einem "normalen" mord ist giftspritze ok, bei mehrfachem mord der elektrische stuhl und bei dingen wie völkermord ist es finde ich angebracht, das die hinterbliebenen den jenigen richten dürfen (nennt es ruhig mittelalter methoden, aber ich finde es halt einfach schlecht, wenn jemand mit mord einfach so "davon kommt" d.h. in knast geht, wenn er net "gestört" oder "unzurechnungsfähig" war (weil sein anwalt so argumentiert....nicht das ich das recht auf einen anwalt verweigern würde, weil das zum rechtsstaat gehört!) und dann "wegen guter führung" d.h. der typ ist eben nen "muster gefangener" nach einigen jahren wieder raus kommt .....)

mfg LAX
ps: noch dazu ein leben im gefängnis bringt der geselschaft absolut gar nix....wenn es wenigstens bei harter arbeit (aka 8 stunden am tag irgendwas schweres machen (unter bewachung von gut bewaffneten polizisten....also net bloß dienstpistolen, sondern schon eher: MP5 oder so) dann fände ich des ok....aber net rumsitzen, ein bischen in der gefängnisswerkstadt arbeiten, dafür noch geld kriegen, mit dem man sich dinge für die eigene zelle zu legen kann oder das man dann hat, wenn man raus kommt.....geht mal so gar nicht, das ist ok wenn man "nur" gestohlen, betrogen, ne sachbeschädigung etc. gemacht hat!)


----------



## ngo (16. August 2011)

Wenn man in Betracht zieht, dass jeder Mensch, auch du und ich, hätten Kinderschänder, Vergewaltiger oder Mörder werden können, lehne ich die Todesstrafe ab. Nur weil viele Glück hatten, eine gute Erziehung zu genießen und mehr oder weniger in Wohlstand leben, heißt das nicht, dass wir darüber entscheiden dürfen, wann einem Menschen das Recht auf Leben aberkannt wird. 

Im Endeffekt ist es nämlich meiner Meinung nach so, dass es wohl so gut wie keinen einzigen Menschen gibt, der aus Lust und Laune ein Straftäter wird, sondern vielmehr durch das Erlebte bzw. nicht Erlebte in eine bestimmte Denkensweise bewegt wird und diese dann das Handeln bestimmen. Das beginnt alles meist im Elternhaus oder im engsten Familien- / Freundeskreis und kann gravierende Nachwirkungen verursachen, es kann aber auch teilweise Mobbing im Kindesalter ausreichen, um das Leben eines Menschen zu zerstören. Darüber sollten wir uns alle einig sein.


----------



## Blutengel (17. August 2011)

Todesstrafe ist eine Anmaßung der Regierenden, wie so vieles Andere!

Und gerechte Rechtsprechung, daran glaub ich erst recht nicht!


----------



## PanikGOW (22. August 2011)

@ Blutengel;Interessante Worte!!!


----------



## PsychoQeeny (22. August 2011)

Jetzt werden ja schon alle, die mit Gewallt gegen den Staat vorgehen, als Terroristen bezeichnet ... einfach die Todesstrafe für Terroristen einführen und sich so unliebsame Bürger vom Hals schaffen^^
Dann noch das Zahlungsmittel(Bargeld) abschaffen, und willkommen im absoluten Überwachungsstaat(Nazi) wer nicht mitläuft, dem wird einfach seine Geldkarte gesperrt .


----------



## Charlie Harper (28. August 2011)

Das ganze Gerede über die Todesstrafe ist doch Schwachsinn! Genau so wie die Forderung, dass in Deutschland die Strafen allgemein verschärft werden sollten.
Das Problem ist doch, dass viele Täter nicht mal verurteilt werden. 

Ich will jetzt nicht damit anfangen, über die Jugend von heute zu schimpfen, aber man merkt doch schon, dass in einigen Gegenden die Respektlosigkeit, die Gewaltbereitschaft und die Brutalität zunehmen. 

Es wird in Statistiken zwar immer dargestellt, dass die Zahl der Straftaten allgemein abnimmt, aber in der Realität sieht das doch anderst aus. Viele Taten werden nicht erfasst, viele Täter kommen wieder frei und werden gar nicht erst verurteilt und bestraft. 
Fest steht, dass die Polizei oft total überfordert ist. Es fehlt einfach der Nachwuchs, es gibt zu wenig Personal. 

Ich denke schon, dass die doch sehr lockeren Erziehungsmethoden in den letzten 20 Jahren dafür gesorgt haben, dass viele Jugendliche derart respektlos und brutal sind. Natürlich gibt es auch Fälle, wo Eltern übermäßig brutal sind, was sich dann auf deren Kinder überträgt. 

Nicht mal mehr vor der Polizei haben viele junge Leute respekt. Sie pöbeln rum, werden aggressiv, schlagen und treten zu und sind am nächsten Tag bereits wieder frei.
Wen wundert es da, dass es immer mehr Straftaten gibt. 

Bei den Schwerverbrechern ist es ja nicht anderst. Ein bekloppter U-Bahn-Schläger tritt einen Mann fast zu tode und wird dann nur wegen versuchtem Totschlag angeklagt. 
Einschlägig vorbestrafte Kinderschänder kommen nach ein paar Jahren Gefängnis wieder frei und missbrauchen dann gleich das nächste Kind. 

Bevor man also die Todesstrafe fordert, sollten die vorhandenen Möglichkeiten mal effektiver und häufiger genutzt werden. Und falls die Justiz und die Polizei nicht hinterher kommen, sollte der Staat dafür sorgen, dass da mehr Personal nachkommt und Gefängnisse gebaut werden. 
Es wäre auch nicht schlecht, wenn man die Gehälter der Polizisten mal anheben würde, damit der Beruf attraktiver wird. Notfalls verzichtet man halt auf die ein oder andere Steuergeldverschwendung wie z.B: den Flughafen Kassel für 250 Millionen Euro.


----------



## DarthLAX (16. September 2011)

ja, da hast du auch recht (was nicht heißt das ich nicht - immer noch - für todesstrafe bin!)

was mal passieren muss ist eine überarbeitung des strafenkataloges, es kann nicht sein das z.B. ein dieb/raubkopierer/betrüger etc. länger (oder genau so lange) einsitzt wie ein vergewaltiger oder ein kinderschänder....das ist nämlich unverhältnissmäßig, da ein vergewaltiger einem menschen etwas antut das diesen sein leben lang verfolgen wird, während ein "normaler" straffällig gewordener sowas nicht tut, ich meine er bestiehlt/betrügt wen...super, das ich nicht richtig, aber es verfolgt einen auch net ewig (bewaffneter raub ist wieder was anderes, aber immer noch weit von vergewaltigung entfernt IMHO)

mfg LAX


----------



## riedochs (16. September 2011)

Die Todesstrafe: Ja, nein vielleicht, gute Frage.
Es gibt durchaus Situationen wo man denkt die Todesstrafe wäre angebracht, aber haben wir wirklich das recht einem Anderen das Leben zu nehmen? Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn? 

Macht sich der Staat nicht selbst zum Mörder und was ist mit dem Henker? Es gibt genug Fälle in denen der Henker die psychologische Belastung auf die Dauer nicht schafft.

Selbst wenn man die Todesstrafe für besonders schwere Fälle akzeptieren könnte, wäre man auch in der Lage das Urteil selbst zu vollstrecken? Wo zieht man die Grenze für die schweren Fälle, denn etwas weniger Tod für weniger schwere Fälle gibt es nicht.

Oder macht man das ganze Situationsabhängig? Aber welcher Richter kann das wirklich entscheiden?

Persönlich bin ich nicht eindeutig für oder gegen die Todesstrafe, dazu ist das Thema einfach zu Emotions- und Situations-abhängig.


----------



## pibels94 (16. September 2011)

bin eindeutig dafür, Kinderschänder, Mörder und Vergewaltiger gehören nicht in Therapie, sondern unter die Erde.

Solche Menschen braucht man mMn nicht resozialisieren.

Nennt diese Ansicht ruhig "primitiv".


----------



## Chakka_cor (16. September 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> bin eindeutig dafür, Kinderschänder, Mörder und Vergewaltiger gehören nicht in Therapie, sondern unter die Erde.
> 
> Solche Menschen braucht man mMn nicht resozialisieren.
> 
> Nennt diese Ansicht ruhig "primitiv".


 
Bin ganz Deiner Meinung,

solche Individuen gehören unter die Erde wobei das eigentlich noch zu schmerzfrei für solche Leute ist.

Wenn ich mir überlege das vieleicht so eine Person mein Kind mißbrauchen und evtl. sogar umbringt und dann noch eine angenehme Strafe bekommt weil er vieleicht eine schwere Kindheit hatte bekomm ich das große Kotzen.

Meiner Meinung nach wird hier in Deutschland viel zu viel Verständis für solche Personen aufgebracht.

Ich würde warten und dann wenn er/sie/es wieder draußen ist das Recht in meine Hände nehmen, selbst wenn ich dann nicht besser wäre als sojemand. In dem Fall sage ich Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn.

PS: Die Todesstrafe würde ich aber z.B. bei Todschlag nicht anwenden, da es in diesem Fall "aus Versehen" geschehen ist.


----------



## riedochs (16. September 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> bin eindeutig dafür, Kinderschänder, Mörder und Vergewaltiger gehören nicht in Therapie, sondern unter die Erde.
> 
> Solche Menschen braucht man mMn nicht resozialisieren.
> 
> Nennt diese Ansicht ruhig "primitiv".



Dann hat die katholische Kirche ein Problem: Wer will dann noch Priester werden, geschweige von den aktuell Betroffenen zu reden?


----------



## pibels94 (16. September 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Dann hat die katholische Kirche ein Problem: Wer will dann noch Priester werden, geschweige von den aktuell Betroffenen zu reden?



von der Kirche will ich gar nicht erst reden..


----------



## night (16. September 2011)

Todesstrafe für diejenigen die andere getötet haben!


----------



## onslaught (16. September 2011)

dagegen

in den meisten fällen kann die schuld nicht 100% nachgewiesen werden. also wenn EIN unschuldiger hingerichtet wird ist das schon einer zuviel.
ich finde es gibt härtere strafen als der humane tod einer modernen hinrichtung.


----------



## Icejester (17. September 2011)

night schrieb:


> Todesstrafe für diejenigen die andere getötet haben!


 
Und somit muß der Henker auch hingerichtet werden. Wo soll die Kette aufhören?


----------



## paramilitär (17. September 2011)

auch dagegen, das maximum sollte lebenslang sein, dann aber auch wirklich lebenslang bis zum Lebensende halt, das wäre eine grausamere Strafe als die Todesstrafe.


----------



## Oromus (21. September 2011)

Diskussion führt zu nix, daher gelöscht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

Öhm, und wie willst du auf dieser "Insel" für eine rechtsstaatliche Ordnung sorgen?


----------



## Oromus (21. September 2011)

Diskussion führt zu nix, daher gelöscht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

Passt aber dann nicht zur Rechtstaatlichkeit und ist daher nicht möglich.


----------



## Bruce112 (21. September 2011)

Ich bin dafür für die Leute die Kindermissbrauchen oder Vergewaltigen .Das beste ist ja die werden noch zu pysachatrie geschikt dnach wieder frei gelassen


----------



## Oromus (21. September 2011)

Diskussion führt zu nix, daher gelöscht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

Oromus schrieb:


> Okay, dann erklär mir mal warum das nicht zu Rechtsstaatlichkeit passt. Ich bin neugierig.


 
Öhm.. schau dir mal das Grundgesetz an, der erste Eintrag, der sollte deine Frage beantworten.


----------



## Oromus (21. September 2011)

Diskussion führt zu nix, daher gelöscht.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (23. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm.. schau dir mal das Grundgesetz an, der erste Eintrag, der sollte deine Frage beantworten.



Was hat "Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar" schon wieder damit zu tun? 
Mal davon abgesehen, dass allein die Bezugnahme auf Art 1. GG mitlerweile so ausgelutscht ist, dass er eigentlich schon bedeutungslos geworden ist*, ist die Todesstrafe keineswegs ein Menschenunwürdiges Verfahren. Solange hier niemand wissentlich gefoltert und/oder bloss gestellt wird, ist dies mit der Rechtsstaatlichkeit zu vereinen. 



*Das nutzt ja mitlerweile jeder Grundschüler, wenn er mal nicht das bekommt, was er will.


----------



## Gast_0002 (23. September 2011)

Todesstrafe = Rache = Dumm und Unmoralisch vor Gott und der Welt.


----------



## Pagz (23. September 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Was hat "Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar" schon wieder damit zu tun?
> Mal davon abgesehen, dass allein die Bezugnahme auf Art 1. GG mitlerweile so ausgelutscht ist, dass er eigentlich schon bedeutungslos geworden ist*, ist die Todesstrafe keineswegs ein Menschenunwürdiges Verfahren. Solange hier niemand wissentlich gefoltert und/oder bloss gestellt wird, ist dies mit der Rechtsstaatlichkeit zu vereinen.


 

DU siehst also das Recht auf Leben nicht als Grundrecht?


----------



## Chakka_cor (23. September 2011)

cushycrux schrieb:


> Todesstrafe = Rache = Dumm und Unmoralisch vor Gott und der Welt.


 
Wie ich schonmal vorne geschrieben habe. Wenn irgendjemand meinen Kleinen was antun würde brauch ich keine Todesstrafe (obwohl ich die für (Kinds-)Mörder befürworte), das erledigt ich dann selber wenns der Staat nicht macht.



Pagz schrieb:


> DU siehst also das Recht auf Leben nicht als Grundrecht?



Das ist ein Grundrecht aber solche Personen haben meiner Meinung nach ihren Anspruch darauf verwirkt. Denkst Du wirklich die bessern sich im Knast oder einer Anstalt. Tier bleibt Tier!


----------



## Gast_0002 (23. September 2011)

Ich würde das sogar verstehen, ich meine die Rache an einem Kindsmörder. Find ich immer noch besser als wenn der Staat im namen des Volkes Leute ERMORDET. Und dann auch noch die, bei deren Schuld es erhebliche Zweifel gibt. Ich gebe zu, den Breivick hätte ich am liebsten höchstpersönlich in den Fingern, aber ich weis dennoch, das das so nicht geht.


----------



## Chakka_cor (23. September 2011)

Also wenn es eine Todesstrafe gibt, dann darf es keine Zweifel geben wenn sie vollzogen wird.
Die Hinrichtung eines Unschuldigen, find ich, darf nicht geschehen dafür ist das Leben eines unbescholdenen Bürgers zu wertvoll.
Deshalb finde ich die Hinrichtung die in Amerika die Tgae war nicht i.O. da gab es zuviele Zweifel.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (23. September 2011)

Pagz schrieb:


> DU siehst also das Recht auf Leben nicht als Grundrecht?



Art. 1 GG

*(1) Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar. Sie zu achten und zu schützen ist Verpflichtung aller staatlichen Gewalt.*

(2) Das Deutsche Volk bekennt sich darum zu unverletzlichen und unveräußerlichen Menschenrechten als Grundlage jeder menschlichen Gemeinschaft, des Friedens und der Gerechtigkeit in der Welt.
(3) Die nachfolgenden Grundrechte binden Gesetzgebung, vollziehende Gewalt und Rechtsprechung als unmittelbar geltendes Recht.



Wo steht da etwas vom Recht auf Leben? Das gibt es so in Artikel 1 garnicht. 
Wenn, bezieht sich quantenslipsteam also auf Artikel 2 des Grundgesetzes. 

Meiner Meinung nach sollte es aber sowieso zu einer Aberkennung des Grundrechts kommen, sobald eine Tötungstat vorliegt. 
Wer einen anderen Menschen ermordet, quält oder vergewaltigt verstößt sowieso als erstes gegen das Grundrecht. Jene Menschen haben dann ergo kein Anrecht mehr auf eben jene Grundrechte, die sie anderen nicht zuerkennen wollen. 

@cushycrux

Die Todesstrafe ist weder ein Akt der Rache, noch ist es unmoralisch oder dumm. Im Vergleich zum derzeitigen System, in dem Mörder und Vergewaltiger nach spätestens 15 Jahren wieder freigelassen werden, ist es sogar sehr moralisch und klug. Was aber ist daran moralisch oder klug gefährliche Individuen auf die Bevölkerung loszulassen? Genaugenommen verstößt die Bundesregierung damit sogar selbst gegen das Grundgesetz, welches ihm den Schutz der Menschen und die Wahrung der Gesetze auferlegt. 

Zum Thema Todesstrafe = Rache: Die Todesstrafe ist wie jede andere Strafe. Dabei geht es weniger um die Genugtuung (die sowieso nie erreicht werden kann, da der Verlust eines lieben Menschen, wie im Falle Troy Davis durch den Tod MacPhails ausgelöst, nicht wieder gutgemacht werden kann), sondern um die Bestrafung und dass sich jener Mörder zu verantworten hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

Was beinhaltet denn das Thema Menschenrecht?
Schließt das nicht das Recht auf Leben ein?
Kann ein Staat, der diese Gesetze festgesetzt hat, wirklich gleichzeitig per Gericht angeordnete Tötung Gut heißen lassen?

Natürlich ist die Todesstrafe eine Art Rache, denk doch mal, wie sie entstanden ist.
Damals ging es Auge um Auge und daran hat sich bis heute nichts geändert, nur die Methoden eben und dass angeblich ein fairer Prozess davor war.
Aber wie man jüngst wieder in den USA sah, das Vollstreckungsurteil gegen Troy Davis. Obwohl inzwischen offensichtlich war, dass das Urteil nicht korrekt ist, die Unschuld des mutmaßlichen Täters wäre durchaus möglich gewesen, wurde vollstreckt.
Anstatt die Sache zu verschieben und sich die Fakten neu anzugucken, gerade in Hinblick auf verbesserte Untersuchungsmethoden, wurde der Mann hingerichtet.
Lieber das System schützen als mutmaßlich Unschuldige zu befreien. 
Wie kann man so ein System gut finden... 



Chakka_cor schrieb:


> Wie ich schonmal vorne geschrieben habe. Wenn irgendjemand meinen Kleinen was antun würde brauch ich keine Todesstrafe (obwohl ich die für (Kinds-)Mörder befürworte), das erledigt ich dann selber wenns der Staat nicht macht.



Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher, aber der Aufruf zur Selbstjustiz nicht eine Straftat?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (23. September 2011)

Bei den ganzen "Todesstrafe" Verteidiger hier sollte jeden klar sein. das wenn diese Hürde wieder überschritten ist, "jeder" hingerichtet werden könnte, der dem System nicht Passt.
Da ist man ganz schnell ein Terrorist(ist nur eine Auslegungssache). Dann braucht nur wieder ein Radikales System aufkommen, und wir stehn wieder im jahr 1936 .


----------



## AMDFan2005 (23. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was beinhaltet denn das Thema Menschenrecht?
> Schließt das nicht das Recht auf Leben ein?
> Kann ein Staat, der diese Gesetze festgesetzt hat, wirklich gleichzeitig per Gericht angeordnete Tötung Gut heißen lassen?



Genau deswegen sollten Menschenrechte neu festgelegt werden. Menschenrechte gut und schön, aber nur für jene, die auch die Rechte des anderen akzeptieren (was bei Mördern und Vergewaltigern nicht zutrifft)


> Natürlich ist die Todesstrafe eine Art Rache, denk doch mal, wie sie entstanden ist.
> Damals ging es Auge um Auge und daran hat sich bis heute nichts geändert, nur die Methoden eben und dass angeblich ein fairer Prozess davor war.


Auge um Auge gibt es so noch immer. Vorallem in der arabischen Welt ist es "beliebt". 
Die Todesstrafe ist nichts dergleichen. Weder darf hier das Opfer oder ein Hinterbliebener den Akt vollstrecken, 



> Aber wie man jüngst wieder in den USA sah, das Vollstreckungsurteil gegen Troy Davis. Obwohl inzwischen offensichtlich war, dass das Urteil nicht korrekt ist, die Unschuld des mutmaßlichen Täters wäre durchaus möglich gewesen, wurde vollstreckt.
> Anstatt die Sache zu verschieben und sich die Fakten neu anzugucken, gerade in Hinblick auf verbesserte Untersuchungsmethoden, wurde der Mann hingerichtet.
> Lieber das System schützen als mutmaßlich Unschuldige zu befreien.
> Wie kann man so ein System gut finden...



Er hatte insgesamt 10 Chancen seine Unschuld zu beweisen und ist in allen Instanzen gescheitert. Juristisch ist damit seine Schuld zu 100% bewiesen. 
Seine Unschuld war zu keiner Zeit gegeben, außer durch die Aussagen einiger mutmaßlicher Zeugen. Fakt ist, dass es eindeutig zuviele "Zufälle" und Ungereimtheiten in dieser Sache gab. 

Laut Aussage seiner Schwester hat Troy Davis immer wieder betont, wie sehr im daran lag anderen zu helfen und das er auch in diesem Falle eingegriffen hat, als Coles den Obdachlosen Young wegen einer Flasche Bier belästigte. 

Vor Gericht sagte er dann allerdings, er hätte sofort das Weite gesucht, noch bevor ein erster Schuss fiel oder Schreie ertönten. Was widerrum physikalisch völlig unmöglich ist, da der Schuss auf weiter Fläche fiel und heftige Schreie Youngs vorausgingen, er also den Schuss ebenso wie die Schreie nicht hätte überhören können, selbst wenn er 30 Sekunden vor den Schuss die Beine in die Hand genommen hätte. Abgesehen davon, ist es natürlich recht seltsam, dass sich diese beiden Aussagen von ihm nicht decken. 

Dann hätten wir auch noch den Fall Michael Coopers, der wenige Momente vor der Tötung an MacPhail ebenfalls verletzt wurde. Und dies durch einen Schuss ins Gesicht, außergewöhnlich ähnlich jenem der MacPhail wenig später tötete. Troy Davis wurde zu jener Zeit in der Straße gesehen, welche ihn später auch zur Pool Halle führte, auf dessen Parkplatz MacPhail erschossen wurde. 

Zuviele Beweise die gegen seine Unschuld sprachen. Zumal Coles, der später von Davis und jenen Zeugen die ihre Meinung über 10 Jahre nach der ursprünglichen Verurteilung plötzlich änderten als wirklicher Täter beschrieben wurde, zu jener Zeit bereits vor der Pool Halle gesichtet wurde. 

Und zu allerletzt hätten wir noch die Sache mit Atlanta. Angeblich war er dort auf Jobsuche. Nun ist es aber wirklich recht auffällig, dass ein Verdächtiger nur wenige Stunden nach der Tat 250 Meilen zurücklegt. Und zwar genau zu jener Zeit, als die Suche nach der Tatwaffe beginnt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Genau deswegen sollten Menschenrechte neu festgelegt werden. Menschenrechte gut und schön, aber nur für jene, die auch die Rechte des anderen akzeptieren (was bei Mördern und Vergewaltigern nicht zutrifft)



Hmm.. du willst also den Menschen ihre Rechte absprechen? 
Das gibt mir sehr zu denken.... 
Was ist mit der Beweislast? Muss ein mutmaßlicher Mörder beweisen, dass er unschuldig ist?
Wie soll ein solcher Prozess ablaufen?
Kann man jemanden zu 100% sicher verurteilen, wenn die Beweise nur aus Zeugenaussagen beruhen? Von denen man nicht mal sicher ist, wie sie ermittelt wurden?



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Auge um Auge gibt es so noch immer. Vorallem in der arabischen Welt ist es "beliebt".
> Die Todesstrafe ist nichts dergleichen. Weder darf hier das Opfer oder ein Hinterbliebener den Akt vollstrecken



Nö, die Todesstrafe ist nichts anders als Rache, Auge um Auge.
"Du tötest jemanden.. dafür töten wir dich". Wer das macht, ist dabei völlig egal und in den USA ist das so, dass die Angehören der Opfer immer das Recht haben bei Anhörungen dabei zu sein und wenn die sagen, dass sie nicht wollen, dass der mutmaßliche Täter eine Chance auf Freiheit/Umwandlung des Todesurteil hat, bekommt er die auch nicht, egal was die Anwälte sagen. 



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Er hatte insgesamt 10 Chancen seine Unschuld zu beweisen und ist in allen Instanzen gescheitert. Juristisch ist damit seine Schuld zu 100% bewiesen.
> Seine Unschuld war zu keiner Zeit gegeben, außer durch die Aussagen einiger mutmaßlicher Zeugen. Fakt ist, dass es eindeutig zuviele "Zufälle" und Ungereimtheiten in dieser Sache gab......


 
Ich will hier keine einzelnen Fall aufrollen, denn das bringt nichts, aber...

Troy Davis wurde alleine wegen der Zeugenaussagen verurteilt, es gab sonst keine Beweise, keine DNS, keine Fingerabdrücke oder sonst was.
Die Zeugen haben inzwischen ihre Aussage zurück gezogen und hatten erklärt, dass sie von der Polizei unter Druck gesetzt wurden einen Schuldigen zu benennen, damit man jemanden verurteilen kann.
Wird ein Polizist ermordet, wollen vor allem die Kollegen und der Staatsanwalt schnell einen Schuldigen präsentieren, egal welche Mittel dafür nötig sind, sonst würde man das als Schwäche auslegen.

Bei der Wiederaufnahme kam es sogar noch dazu, dass nicht die Staatsanwaltschaft neue Zeugen besorgen muss, um Davis' Schuld erneut zu belegen, der Angeklagte selbst musste seine Unschuld beweisen. Das ist so üblich in den USA, ein Verurteilter muss seine Schuld beweisen um als unschuldig zu gelten, die Staatsanwaltschaft muss nicht beweisen, dass er schuldig ist, sie muss auch neue Beweise nicht offen legen, z.B. wenn bei alten Fällen DNS Untersuchungen zeigen, dass der Verurteilte nicht der Täter sein kann.
Umkehr der Beweislast, einer der größten Kritikpunkte im US-Rechtssystem.

Es gab aber logischer Weise keine neuen Zeugen, es gab auch keine DNS Spuren oder eben Fingerabdrücke.
Insgesamt betrachtet ist also eher Zweifel an der Schuld von Davis angebracht, als dass man 100% von seiner Schuld überzeugt sein kann.

Logisch ist es also, dass das Rechtssystem in den USA in diesen Punkten überarbeitet wird, aber das will niemand, die Staatsanwälte werden gewählt und die wollen sich profilieren, mit möglichst vielen Urteilen, dabei wird eben auch in Kauf genommen, dass auch mal ein Unschuldiger ins Gefängnis kommt oder hingerichtet wird, wie besonders die jüngere Vergangenheit gezeigt hat.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (23. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> *Hmm.. du willst also den Menschen ihre Rechte absprechen? *
> Das gibt mir sehr zu denken....
> Was ist mit der Beweislast? Muss ein mutmaßlicher Mörder beweisen, dass er unschuldig ist?
> Wie soll ein solcher Prozess ablaufen?
> Kann man jemanden zu 100% sicher verurteilen, wenn die Beweise nur aus Zeugenaussagen beruhen? Von denen man nicht mal sicher ist, wie sie ermittelt wurden?



Natürlich erst nach der Rechtssprechung. 
Die Beweisführung würde genauso ablaufen wie jetzt. 

Nur sieht man doch, was passiert wenn die politischen Querulanten in Brüssel über Recht und Ordnung entscheiden und gekünstelte Menschenrechte vor die Sicherheit der Bevölkerung stellen. 
Wo bleiben eigentlich die Menschenrechte der Opfer und der allgemeinen Zivilbevölkerung? 



> Nö, die Todesstrafe ist nichts anders als Rache, Auge um Auge.
> "Du tötest jemanden.. dafür töten wir dich". Wer das macht, ist dabei völlig egal und in den USA ist das so, dass die Angehören der Opfer immer das Recht haben bei Anhörungen dabei zu sein und wenn die sagen, dass sie nicht wollen, dass der mutmaßliche Täter eine Chance auf Freiheit/Umwandlung des Todesurteil hat, bekommt er die auch nicht, egal was die Anwälte sagen.


Faktisch falsch. 
Die Angehörigen haben genauso wenig Recht auf eine Urteilsfestlegung wie die Anwälte oder der Richter. Die finale Entscheidung trifft die Jury. 



> Ich will hier keine einzelnen Fall aufrollen, denn das bringt nichts, aber...
> 
> Troy Davis wurde alleine wegen der Zeugenaussagen verurteilt, es gab sonst keine Beweise, keine DNS, keine Fingerabdrücke oder sonst was.
> Die Zeugen haben inzwischen ihre Aussage zurück gezogen und hatten erklärt, dass sie von der Polizei unter Druck gesetzt wurden einen Schuldigen zu benennen, damit man jemanden verurteilen kann.
> Wird ein Polizist ermordet, wollen vor allem die Kollegen und der Staatsanwalt schnell einen Schuldigen präsentieren, egal welche Mittel dafür nötig sind, sonst würde man das als Schwäche auslegen.


Zeugenaussage hin oder her. In diesem Fall kann man auch mit etwas Logik und durch Auswertung der Zeugenaussagen (IMHO sollte man auf Zeugenaussagen nur insofern etwas geben, dass man sie in ihre Einzelteile zerlegen, auf Richtigkeit überprüfen und die Tat rekonstruieren kann) auf den Täter deuten. 

Der Beschuldigte Coles, der später von jenen Zeugen die ihre Aussagen zurückzogen als Täter genannt wurde, kann es defakto nicht getan haben. Daraus schließt sich für mich, dass der Druck auf die Zeugen aus einer anderen Richtung kommen muss. 



> Bei der Wiederaufnahme kam es sogar noch dazu, dass nicht die Staatsanwaltschaft neue Zeugen besorgen muss, um Davis' Schuld erneut zu belegen, der Angeklagte selbst musste seine Unschuld beweisen. Das ist so üblich in den USA, ein Verurteilter muss seine Schuld beweisen um als unschuldig zu gelten, die Staatsanwaltschaft muss nicht beweisen, dass er schuldig ist, sie muss auch neue Beweise nicht offen legen, z.B. wenn bei alten Fällen DNS Untersuchungen zeigen, dass der Verurteilte nicht der Täter sein kann.
> Umkehr der Beweislast, einer der größten Kritikpunkte im US-Rechtssystem.


Beides hat seine Schattenseiten. 
In unserem Rechtssystem kommt es gerade mangels dieses Systems zu übermäßig vielen Freisprüchen. Hunderte von Verbrechern die einfach so freikommen sind auch nicht besser als ein Unschuldiger im Gefängnis. 



> Es gab aber logischer Weise keine neuen Zeugen, es gab auch keine DNS Spuren oder eben Fingerabdrücke.
> Insgesamt betrachtet ist also eher Zweifel an der Schuld von Davis angebracht, als dass man 100% von seiner Schuld überzeugt sein kann.


2 Männer gehen auf weiter Flur, zuerst rollt ein Auto an ihnen vorbei. Nur wenige Minuten später wird einer der Insassen des Fahrzeugs eingeliefert, mit einer Schussverletzung im Gesicht. Wenige Momente später kommen beide Männer auf einen Parkplatz, wo man dann nur wenige Minuten später Schreie und Schüsse vernehmen kann, mit dem Ergebniss eines bewusstlosen Obdachlosen und eines toten Polizisten, dem auf die selbe Art und Weise ins Gesicht geschossen wurde, wie zuvor jenem Fahrzeuginsassen. 

Fällt dir an dieser Gleichung etwas auf? Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit sind jene 2 Männer. Einer von ihnen, Troy Davis. 



> Logisch ist es also, dass das Rechtssystem in den USA in diesen Punkten überarbeitet wird, aber das will niemand, die Staatsanwälte werden gewählt und die wollen sich profilieren, mit möglichst vielen Urteilen, dabei wird eben auch in Kauf genommen, dass auch mal ein Unschuldiger ins Gefängnis kommt oder hingerichtet wird, wie besonders die jüngere Vergangenheit gezeigt hat.


Noch einmal. Kein System ist perfekt. Dort mag es mal einen Unschuldigen geben, der hingerichtet wird. So schlimm dies auch ist, ist unser System nicht besser. Ein System, in dem Kinder vergewaltigt und getötet werden, von Triebtätern die bereits einmal wegen ähnlicher Fälle im Gefängnis saßen, die man nun aber wegen EU Menschenrechtsklagen frei lassen musste.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Natürlich erst nach der Rechtssprechung.
> Die Beweisführung würde genauso ablaufen wie jetzt.



Aha, also Beweisführung bis zur 100% Sicherheit.
Wie willst du aber 100% Sicherheit her bekommen?
Das hatten wir hier schon sehr oft und bisher wärmst du nur olle Kamellen auf, 100% Sicherheit gibts nicht, denn dann würde man keine Unschuldigen verurteilen.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Nur sieht man doch, was passiert wenn die politischen Querulanten in Brüssel über Recht und Ordnung entscheiden und gekünstelte Menschenrechte vor die Sicherheit der Bevölkerung stellen.
> Wo bleiben eigentlich die Menschenrechte der Opfer und der allgemeinen Zivilbevölkerung?



Es geht um das Recht jedes Menschen, niemand hat weniger Rechte als ein anderer.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Faktisch falsch.
> Die Angehörigen haben genauso wenig Recht auf eine Urteilsfestlegung wie die Anwälte oder der Richter. Die finale Entscheidung trifft die Jury.



Denkst du wirklich, dass eine Jury gegen die Vorstellungen der Angehörigen entscheidet? 
Das gibts nicht, gab es noch nie und wird es auch noch nie geben.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Beides hat seine Schattenseiten.
> In unserem Rechtssystem kommt es gerade mangels dieses Systems zu übermäßig vielen Freisprüchen. Hunderte von Verbrechern die einfach so freikommen sind auch nicht besser als ein Unschuldiger im Gefängnis.



Es kommt ja nicht zu übermäßigen Freisprüchen, das ist doch quatsch, es kommt dann zum Freispruch, wenn die Beweise nicht ausreichend sind, wie z.B. im Fall von Kachelmann. Hier wurde er freigesprochen, weil die Beweise nicht reichen ihn zu verurteilen, Aussage gegen Aussage ist eben schwer, wie so häufig bei Vergewaltigung.
Oder willst du Kachelmann ins Gefängnis werfen, weil er nicht beweisen kann, dass er unschuldig ist?
Und genau deswegen ist das System gut, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Unschuldiger verurteilt wird, ist deutlich geringer und wenn einer Schuldig ist, werden die Beweise ihn auch verurteilen.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Noch einmal. Kein System ist perfekt. Dort mag es mal einen Unschuldigen geben, der hingerichtet wird. So schlimm dies auch ist, ist unser System nicht besser. Ein System, in dem Kinder vergewaltigt und getötet werden, von Triebtätern die bereits einmal wegen ähnlicher Fälle im Gefängnis saßen, die man nun aber wegen EU Menschenrechtsklagen frei lassen musste.


 
Wenn auch nur ein Unschuldiger hingerichtet wird, ist es ein Zeichen dafür, dass das System fehlbar ist, also muss man es ändern, ganz einfach.
Du kannst jemanden entschädigen, der 20 Jahre unschuldig im Gefängnis saß, das ist zwar auch schlimm, aber das kann man mit Geld zumindest zum Teil aufwiegen, aber wenn jemand tot ist, kann man ihn nicht mehr lebendig machen.

Und den Fall der Sicherheitsverwahrung in Deutschland ist das nun mal so, dass es dafür kein Gesetz gibt, das hat die EU Menschenrechtskommission festgestellt. Hier muss Deutschland nachbessern, das ist alles.
Beschwer dich also bei der Bundesregierung, dass sie sich darum nie gekümmert hat und nicht bei der EU, nur weil die das festgestellt hat.


Aber...
Du wärmst hier nur den Kram auf, den wir hier schon zur Genüge durchgekaut haben ohne auch nur mit einem wirklich neuen Argument zu kommen.
Alleine schon weil es keine 100% Sicherheit gibt, kann es unmöglich die Todesstrafe geben, der Tod ist nicht rückgängig zu machen, wenn man sich geirrt hat.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (23. September 2011)

Hier nochmal ein recht sachlich geschriebener Artikel zum Thema Troy Davis. 

Death Penalty Articles: Troy Davis: misleading anti death penalty campaign

Ich persönlich finde es einfach nur beschämend zu sehen wie Menschen für die Rechte eines Mörders auf die Straße gehen, während so gut wie Niemand auch nur einen Gedanken an die Opfer verschwendet, geschweige denn für härtere Strafen gegen (Kinds-) Mörder und Vergewaltiger protestiert. 

Dies zeigt auf absolut groteske Weisse wie nah die Menschheit der Pforte zur Barbarei ist. 

Man sollte keinen Fehler machen: Nicht jene, die das Ende dieser Monster wollen sind Barbaren, sondern jene, die wegschauen und die Wahrheit verdrängen um ihrer eigenen Agenda zu dienen.


----------



## Pagz (23. September 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es einfach nur beschämend zu sehen wie Menschen für die Rechte eines Mörders auf die Straße gehen, während so gut wie Niemand auch nur einen Gedanken an die Opfer verschwendet, geschweige denn für härtere Strafen gegen (Kinds-) Mörder und Vergewaltiger protestiert.
> 
> .



Und ich finde es etwas beschämend, wie du ihn ohne wirckliche Beweise als Möder und Täter beschuldigen kannst.
Natürlich gab es auch Opfer, aber für ihre Rechte kann man wohl nicht mehr viel machen, also was hilft es ihnen, wenn ein (vielleicht) unschuldiger Mann zusätzlich umgebracht wird?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein recht sachlich geschriebener Artikel zum Thema Troy Davis.
> 
> Death Penalty Articles: Troy Davis: misleading anti death penalty campaign



Hehehe... sachlich... 
Schon mal die Webseite angeguckt? 
"Mord überlegende".... zu geil.. 
tut mir Leid, wenn ich davon keinen Artikel für Voll nehme, dann kann ich mir auch Schall und Rauch durchlesen.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es einfach nur beschämend zu sehen wie Menschen für die Rechte eines Mörders auf die Straße gehen, während so gut wie Niemand auch nur einen Gedanken an die Opfer verschwendet, geschweige denn für härtere Strafen gegen (Kinds-) Mörder und Vergewaltiger protestiert. .


 
Tja, und das ist eben das Problem, niemand ist sich sicher, dass er wirklich schuldig war, die damaligen Zeugen jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (24. September 2011)

Pagz schrieb:


> Und ich finde es etwas beschämend, wie du ihn ohne wirckliche Beweise als Möder und Täter beschuldigen kannst.
> Natürlich gab es auch Opfer, aber für ihre Rechte kann man wohl nicht mehr viel machen, also was hilft es ihnen, wenn ein (vielleicht) unschuldiger Mann zusätzlich umgebracht wird?



Vielleicht habe ich das noch nicht erwähnt. Aber es gibt keinen einzigen Augenzeugen, der seine Aussage vollends widerrufen hat.

Einige der Augenzeugen haben im letzten Verfahren zugegeben, sich nicht mehr erinnern zu können (spielt keine Rolle, da das Augenmerk auf der ersten Aussage liegen sollte, nicht auf einer Aussage weit über 10 Jahre später)

Ein Augenzeuge hat zwar wichtige Elemente seiner früheren Aussage widerrufen, aber in einer Art, die Troy Davis als wirklichen Täter dastehen lässt. 

Dann sind da noch die Aussagen von Holmes und Sanders, die als sehr glaubwürdig erachtet werden dürfen. 
Beide wollen gehört haben, wie Troy Davis "Stehenbleiben! Nicht bewegen!" geschrien hat und wollen beobachtet haben, wie MacPhail im Anschluss versuchte seine Waffe zu ziehen, was Troy Davis mit 2 Schüssen erwiderte. 

Dagegen stehen die Aussagen von 8 recht unglaubwürdigen Zeugen. 3 davon konnten nichts beitragen, außer zu betonen, Troy Davis habe im Gefängnis an seine Unschuld appelliert. 1 behauptete Redd Coles getroffen zu haben, der ihm gegenüber zugab, MacPhail getötet zu haben. 

Zwischendurch gab es dann noch ein paar schöne "Stunts" der Verteidigung. So wurde unter Anderem verlangt den Termin noch einmal auszusetzen, bis man Coles als Zeuge herbeirufen könnte (jener wäre wahrscheinlich eher als Belastungszeuge aufgetreten, denn als Entlastungszeuge für Troy Davis. Was die Verteidigung gewusst haben muss). Der Richter lehnte dies, vernünftigerweise, mit der Begründung ab, man habe der Verteidigung genug Zeit gegeben. 

Im Grunde gab es also keinerlei Beweise, geschweige denn glaubwürdige Zeugen, die für seine Unschuld sprachen. 
Nun gibt es in unserer Welt leider immer wieder Leute die meinen auch das größte Monster verteidigen zu müssen, wodurch die Sache in den Medien unnötig aufgebauscht und verfälscht wurde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich das noch nicht erwähnt. Aber es gibt keinen einzigen Augenzeugen, der seine Aussage vollends widerrufen hat.


 
Dann haben wir aber unterschiedliche Quellen.

Außerdem geht es hier allgemein um die Todesstrafe, nicht um einen speziellen Fall, bedenke das bitte, also wieder zum Thema zurück kehren.
Und gerne auch mal nicht nur die USA beleuchten, es gibt auch andere Länder, in denen die Todesstrafe vollzogen wird.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (24. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann haben wir aber unterschiedliche Quellen.



Hierbei sollte es nicht um Quellen, sondern allein um die Interpretierung der jeweiligen Affidavits gehen. Wenn Jemand unter Eid sagt, er könne sich nicht mehr erinnern und nicht mit absoluter Sicherheit den Angeklagten als Täter identifizieren, so ist dies etwas völlig Anderes als wenn jener Zeuge aussagt, er hätte sich geirrt und kann nun mit absoluter Wahrscheinlichkeit sagen, dass der Angeklagte nicht der Täter sei. ​


> Außerdem geht es hier allgemein um die Todesstrafe, nicht um einen speziellen Fall, bedenke das bitte, also wieder zum Thema zurück kehren.
> Und gerne auch mal nicht nur die USA beleuchten, es gibt auch andere Länder, in denen die Todesstrafe vollzogen wird.


Die USA sind aber das einzige westliche Land der Welt in dem zumindest teilweise die Todesstrafe angewand wird. 
Die Situation ist mit anderen Ländern wie etwa China (wo Systemgegner auf diese Art und Weise und wegen dem kleinsten Vergehen -- etwa "Wirtschaftskriminalität" -- aus dem Weg geräumt werden) nicht vergleichbar. 

Hier geht es um Recht. In Ländern wie China, Weißrussland oder den islamischen Ländern, in denen die Todesstrafe noch existiert, wird diese willkürlich angewandt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Die USA sind aber das einzige westliche Land der Welt in dem zumindest teilweise die Todesstrafe angewand wird.
> Die Situation ist mit anderen Ländern wie etwa China (wo Systemgegner auf diese Art und Weise und wegen dem kleinsten Vergehen -- etwa "Wirtschaftskriminalität" -- aus dem Weg geräumt werden) nicht vergleichbar.
> 
> Hier geht es um Recht. In Ländern wie China, Weißrussland oder den islamischen Ländern, in denen die Todesstrafe noch existiert, wird diese willkürlich angewandt.


 
Tja, aber auch in den anderen Ländern wird die Todesstrafe angewandt, und es ist ja erst mal egal, ob damit Regimegegner getötet werden, es geht in erster Linie darum, dass sie überhaupt angewandt wird. Schau dir Malaysia an, dort werden Drogendealer getötet. Doch niemand hinterfragt das, wieso sind das Dealer, und ist jemand ein Dealer nur weil ein 2 Gramm mehr hat als ein anderer?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. April 2012)

Lieber einsperren und Hungern lassen


----------



## Medcha (22. April 2012)

Bevor die Frage nach der Todesstrafe gestellt werden kann, muss man doch  über die Strafe an sich sprechen. Was ist Strafe? Warum wenden wir  Strafe an? Was erhoffen wir uns durch Strafe. Die Methoden der Ausübung  kommen dann in der Folge.

Zuerst einmal ist Strafe eine Handlung, die man ausübt, weil man sich  verletzt fühlt. Worin auch immer. Da stellt sich ja immer die Frage,  nach welchen Regeln wir handeln. Die sind VÖLLIG frei aushandelbar. Es  gibt Gebiete, in denen es legitim ist, jemand zu töten. Heute, damals  und in der Zukunft. Offensichtlich wird nicht immer nach gleichen Regeln  gehandelt. Aber welche sind denn richtig? Im Fall Breivik, wer sagt  denn, dass er "unrecht" mit seinen Ideolgien hat. Ich stimme denen nun  überhaupt nicht zu, aber mit richtig und falsch kommen wir hier nicht  weiter. Und wenn man den Pöbel so hört, auch hier Forum zum Thema  Breivik, dann bemerkt man diese reflexartige Unmenschlichkeit, die JEDER  von uns besitzt. Ist diese Unmenschlichkeit nun richtig oder falsch? Ab  wann darf man eine solche Unmenschlichkeit empfinden? Bei Chantal in  Hamburg, Breivik, 9/11 oder erst dem Holocaust? Oder bei anderen  garusamen Dingen, die uns *keine Wurst* interessieren - was in  Afrika abgeht oder in Mexiko. In Russland oder oder oder, oder in  Deutschland, wo jedes Jahr tausende verrecken in Krankenhäusern, weil da  wieder gepfuscht wurde? Diese Unmenschlichkeit, also die Hingabe zu  unmenschlichen Racheaktionen, ist doch kulturell recht unterschiedlich.  Am Ende ist es einfach nur ein menschlicher Reflex, der mit Sinn nun  absolut gar nichts zu tun hat. Leider, nur, dass die Ankläger dies in  ihrem Wahn nie sehen. Wir wollen, und damit zur Frage, was wir damit  bezwecken, einfach Vergeltung. Wiedergutmachung kann es nicht geben,  also Vergeltung. Das sollte uns bewusst werden. Und die Vergeltung ist  die gleiche Ebene, wie die Tat selbst. In beiden Fällen werden Menschen  getötet und gequält. Wenn wir also nach harter Strafe rufen, sollte uns  unser Antrieb bewusst sein, statt auf Sinn zu machen und Strafen zu  rechtfertigen, die genauso unmenschlich sind wie die Tat. Und es gibt ja  auch jeder zu, dass ihm nicht geholfen werden *soll*. Und das wird  dann als "rechtsstaatlich" getarnt. Wir müssen endlich begreifen, dass  wir mit dieser Gut-Schlecht Einteilung nirgendwo hinkommen. Wenn man  sich mit den Umständen und Gefühlslagen ALLER Amokläufer oder  Wahnsinnigen beschäftigt macht das alles immer wieder Sinn, was die tun -  aus deren Sicht. Aber sehen Leute eben auch anders. Anhänger der  Religionen dieser Welt kennen diese Diskussion, wenn sie mit  Unverständnis auf die anderen Religionen niederschauen. Ein schwieriges Thema...


----------



## 0815 (26. April 2012)

Da stellt sich mir die Frage ob du nicht vielleicht zwei zuviel geraucht hast?

Menschen wie Breivik hätten sie auf jeden Fall verdient. Wer anderen soviel Leid zufügt und die Grundprinzipien des Lebens so mit Füssen tritt, der verdient es nicht auf unserem Planeten zu existieren.


----------



## PC GAMER (26. April 2012)

Ich finde die Todesstrafe ist sinnlos, denn wenn er tot ist wissen wir nicht was passiert ( irgendwas muss ja passieren ). Aber in dem Leben wo man drin steckt,sollte man nicht denn Menschen töten, sondern in wie hier schon öfters geschrieben weg sperren.
Ich würde also damit Lebendslang auch lebenslang machen und nicht hier und da mal raus.


----------



## 0815 (26. April 2012)

Meinst du "da wo er hingeht" steht ihm eventuell noch eine Belohnung zu?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. April 2012)

Todesstrafe gehört Überral abgeschafft.
Denn es können immer zu unrecht (oder gar absichtlich - unangenehmen Rivalen zb) Personen verurteilt werden, und Jahre oder Jahrzehnte später werden sie freigelassen weil sie den wahren Täter gefasst haben.
Die strafe für einen Mord wäre ein Lebenslänglich, und nicht so ein Lebenslänglich wie in der Justiz gebraucht wird (einige Jahre), sondern ein Wortwörtliches Lebenslänglich, also bis ans Natürlich Ende, kombiniert mit Zwangsarbeit, also niedere Arbeiten die der Gesellschaft dienen wie (nur ein Beispiel) Stühle/Tische Schreinern für bedürftige.


----------



## Lightfire (26. April 2012)

Hallo,
Todesstrafe ich bin Klar dafür, wieso sollen Menschen die anderen das Leben genommen haben weiter leben? Oder die sich an Kindern vergehen, die Kinder haben ein schaden fürs Leben und müssen immer damit Leben. Stattdessen bekommen die jetzt auch noch Geld das sie in Sicherheits Verwahrung genommen worden ..... HALLO WO LEBEN WIR DEN???????


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. April 2012)

Lightfire schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Todesstrafe ich bin Klar dafür, wieso sollen Menschen die anderen das Leben genommen haben weiter leben? Oder die sich an Kindern vergehen, die Kinder haben ein schaden fürs Leben und müssen immer damit Leben. Stattdessen bekommen die jetzt auch noch Geld das sie in Sicherheits Verwahrung genommen worden ..... HALLO WO LEBEN WIR DEN???????


 Zu deinem Missgefallen in einem Rechtsstaat. Und nicht in BILDland.


----------



## paxpl (2. Mai 2012)

Ich bin eindeutig dafür ABER auch nur wenn man zu 101% die Schuld beweisen kann, bestes Beispiel Anders Behring Breivik .... der kriegt doch mit dem MILLIONEN teuren Prozess noch genau das was er wollte .... HALLO der hat 77 Menschen einfach mal so umgebracht und was weiß ich wieviele verletzt!!! Der soll wenn er verurteilt wird 21 Jahre bekommen????? 21 Jahre für 77 Menschenleben, das is doch lächerlich!!!! NUR DER TOD IST FÜR SO BASTARDE GERECHT!!! Des musste jetzt mal raus!


----------



## dmxforever (2. Mai 2012)

Die Mentalität "Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn" ist sehr stark von der eigenen Befangenheit abhängig. Wenn jemand meine Schwester oder Mutter vergewaltigen oder töten würde, würde ich auch nicht in die Hände klatschen, wenn er 20 Jahre im Gefängnis sitzt und sich rund um die Uhr versorgen lässt. Schlecht geht's ja Keinem in unseren Gefängnissen. Da müsste man sie schon in andere Länder verfrachten.

Aber wieviel Befriedigung würde mir ein Todesurteil verschaffen? Wahrscheinlich nur ein sehr Kurzes, da das Leid des Mörders nur von kurzer Dauer wäre, meines jedoch ein Leben lang andauern würde.

Die, von einem rationellen Standpunkt aus betrachtet, beste Lösung wäre, dass Gefängnisse in eine Wirtschaftsmaschinerie umgewandelt werden und mittels der Gefangenen sich nicht nur die Anstalt selbst erhalten kann, sondern auch noch massive Gewinne erwirtschaftet werden können, die anderen sinnvollen Zwecken zugeführt werden können.


----------



## NexusEXE (2. Mai 2012)

Die Todesstrafe finde ich in keinem Fall passend, vor allem in der liberalen heutigen welt.. Dass amerika das immer noch macht finde ich eine schande, dann sollen sie gefälligts auch nicht dir weltpolizei spielen...


----------



## jojogangsta90 (2. Mai 2012)

ich halte von todesstrafe nichts. Leute deren Bestrafung auf diesem Niveau ist sollten gefoltert werden. Die sollen richtig gequält werden denn nur dann bereuen sie ansonsten nicht. 
Und ich weis die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar, aber solche Leute haben nichts anderes verdient


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2012)

Es würde sich schon eher anbieten das Knastleben ungemütlich zu gestalten und Lebenslänglich sollte dem Wort gleich gestellt sein


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. Mai 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es für einen Mörder eine schlimmere Strafe, Jahrzehntelang allein mit dem Gedanken an die begangenen Taten eingesperrt zu sein, als einfach kurz Strom an, Licht für immer aus erdulden zu müssen.
Aber dann ab einem bestimmten Grad auch wirklich bis ans Lebensende, und nicht nur für ein paar Jahre.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2012)

paxpl schrieb:


> NUR DER TOD IST FÜR SO BASTARDE GERECHT!!!



Ist er das? Ist er "gerecht"?



jojogangsta90 schrieb:


> Die sollen richtig gequält werden denn nur dann bereuen sie ansonsten nicht.



Tun sie das? Bereuen sie dann?


----------



## Katamaranoid (3. Mai 2012)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass kein Mensch sich herausnehmen darf, über das Leben eines anderen zu bestimmen.
Es kann nicht sein, dass jemand entscheiden muss, ob ein Mensch, egal was er getan hat, nicht weiterlebt.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass mit solchen Entscheidungen jeder Mensch klarkommt.




jojogangsta90 schrieb:


> ich halte von todesstrafe nichts. Leute deren Bestrafung auf diesem Niveau ist sollten gefoltert werden. Die sollen richtig gequält werden denn nur dann bereuen sie ansonsten nicht.
> Und ich weis die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar, aber solche Leute haben nichts anderes verdient


 
Teilweise werden diese Leute auch psychisch gefoltert. Und du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass die todesstrafe so "glimpflich" abläuft wie du es dir vorstellst.
Diese Leute sitzen Jahre und Jahrzehnte im Todestrakt. Bekommen seltenst Besuch und haben je nach Gefängnis mal mehr und mal weniger Freiheiten. Es soll auch Zellen geben, in denen die Insassen nur ein Bett und eine Toilette haben und ein bis zwei mal im Monat ein wenig im Gelände laufen dürfen. 
In Deutschland undenkbar. 
Aber geh mal als Kinderf***** ins Amilandgefängnis... glaub mir, Spaß ist anders.


----------



## ernest79 (3. Mai 2012)

Und ein Kindsvergewaltiger, der sein Opfer tötet und verschart darf über das Leben anderer entscheiden? Insbesondere über Unschuldige?


----------



## Katamaranoid (3. Mai 2012)

ernest79 schrieb:


> Und ein Kindsvergewaltiger, der sein Opfer tötet und verschart darf über das Leben anderer entscheiden? Insbesondere über Unschuldige?


 
Der genauso wenig. Aber das sollte auch bestraft werden. Aber ich finde, man kann in so einem Fall nicht gleiches mit gleichem vergelten. Das ist sowohl Sinnfrei als auch grausam. Und damit meine ich nicht unbedingt den "Angeklagten".
Wenn man es allerdings von einer anderen Seite aus betrachtet, spart man sich evtl. viel Geld. Dafür müssten diese Leute allerdings einen kurzen Gefängnisaufenthalt haben, wenn du verstehst.
Wie gesagt ich bin gegen die Todesstrafe.


----------



## Rohstoff (3. Mai 2012)

Die Todesstrafe ist imo ein Unding aus vergangenen Tagen. Ein Staat sollte nicht das Recht haben, seine Bevölkerung zu töten. Abschreckend wirkt die Todesstrafe so oder so nicht. Straftaten werden begangen, egal wie hart die folgenden Strafen ausfallen. Wenn ich meine Mitmenschen am Leben lasse, dann nicht weil ich Angst vor der Todesstrafe habe, sondern weil ich der Meinung bin, dass jeder ein unversehrtes Leben verdient hat (Erziehung statt Strafandrohung). Wenn jemand eine Gefahr für seine Mitmenschen darstellt, gehört er in staatliche Verwahrung und in Therapie.

In manchen Fällen könnte man die Todesstrafe sogar als bequemes** "Express-Checkout" für endgültig festgefahrene Existenzen sehen. Siehe Beispiel Breivik. Der wird nicht mehr aus Haft und Psychatrie rauskommen. Er weiss das und fordert für sich selbst die Todesstrafe. Die Todesstrafe ist sicher keine gerechte Strafe.


** Mir ist dabei durchaus bewusst, dass Todeskandidaten ihre restliche Zeit, die in manchen Fällen Jahrzehnte dauern kann, nicht "bequem" verbringen.


----------



## Richtschütze (3. Mai 2012)

Wenn 100 % erwiesen ist das der Täter nicht krank ist dann bin ich für die Todesstrafe !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2012)

Bringen tut die Todesstrafe ja auch nix, nicht mal als Abschreckung. Bereuen tun es meist eh nur die wo es kein Vorsatz war


----------



## onslaught (3. Mai 2012)

Wer als Mensch einem anderen Menschen das Leben nimmt oder dies anordnet, ist für mich ein Mörder. Nix anderes. 
Mit Strafe hat das für mich am allerwenigsten zu tun.


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Mai 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Wer als Mensch einem anderen Menschen das Leben nimmt oder dies anordnet, ist für mich ein Mörder. Nix anderes.
> Mit Strafe hat das für mich am allerwenigsten zu tun.


 
Gibts sowas eigentlich nur im Osten? Bei uns fahren Autos mit entsprechenden Aufklebern umher, :
"Todesstrafe für Kinderschänder" allerdings in altdeutscher Schrift und die Fahrer sind all zu oft eindeutig der Rechten Szene zuzuordnen. Lasst euch nicht von solchen flachen Phrasen einwickeln...

@ Topic  Todesstrafe und Demokratie ist in meinen Augen wie Feuer und Wasser.


----------



## Seeefe (3. Mai 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Wer als Mensch einem anderen Menschen das Leben nimmt oder dies anordnet, ist für mich ein Mörder. Nix anderes.
> Mit Strafe hat das für mich am allerwenigsten zu tun.


 
Das ist aber sehr sehr sehr oberflächlich ausgedrückt. 

@Topic

Nunja, obs die Todesstrafe nun gibt oder nicht, mir ist es egal, jedenfalls wenn der Angeklagte das Verbrechen, in den meisten Fällen ja Mord, auch wirklich begangen hat.


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Mai 2012)

Um das mal in Gamingsprache auszudrücken, nicht der Game Over Screen macht den Frust (oder hier Strafe), sondern das Level nochmal spielen zu müssen. Bei der Todesstrafe is aber m.E. beim GameOver-Screen vorbei, also wo ist die Strafe.


----------



## killah (4. Mai 2012)

glaub das einzige mittel womit man leute stoppt

wiederholungstäter gibts genug 
das sagt aus das die nichts dazu gelernt haben 


die strafe sollten man nur einsetzten wenn es keinen anderen ausweg mehr gibt
zb breivik der hat so ne strafe verdient  ( ey mir kommt das im tv voll so vor wie ne werbung)
der staat blamiert sich dermaßen


----------



## onslaught (4. Mai 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Das ist aber sehr sehr sehr oberflächlich ausgedrückt.
> 
> @Topic
> 
> Nunja, obs die Todesstrafe nun gibt oder nicht, mir ist es egal, jedenfalls wenn der Angeklagte das Verbrechen, in den meisten Fällen ja Mord, auch wirklich begangen hat.


 
bringt es aber auf den Punkt.

Ich finde es oberflächlich daß dir es egal ist. Wenn es bei uns die Todesstrafe gäbe, und du würdest aus komischen Umständen
zu unrecht verdächtigt eine Straftat begangen zu haben die diese Strafe vorsieht, würdest du wahrscheinlich anders denken.

Shorty beschreibt es gut mit dem Game Over. Die Strafe müsste so aussehen daß die überführten Täter Leistungen bringen müssen
die den Opfern oder der Allgemeinheit zugute kommen. Nicht einfach das Licht ausmachen, ohne jede Chance bei einem Fehler der Justiz, es wieder anzuschalten.


----------



## Seeefe (4. Mai 2012)

Also siehst du auch einen Mörder in einem Menschen, wenn er einen anderen Menschen aus Notwehr tötet? So konnte man deine vorherige Aussage nämlich interpretieren.

Und naja, ich werde mein bestes geben, niemals vor Gericht zu landen oder wegen einer Straftat verdächtigt zu werden.
Außerdem glaube ich sehr daran, das 90% der zum Tode bestraften Angeklagten auch zu Recht verurteilt worden sind.
Und die Antwort von Shorty finde ich persönlich, völlig dämlich. Wäre ich zum Tode verurteilt, ich glaube ich würde alles dafür tun ums solange wie möglich hinzuhalten. Der Tod ist aus Menschlicher Sicht die größte Strafe die man bekommen kann. Ich würde lieber 20 Jahre im Steinbruch arbeiten, als Sterben zu müssen.


----------



## Benne74 (4. Mai 2012)

Ich bin gegen die Todesstrafe. die Gründe wurden schon mehrfach genannt.

Die Todesstrafe ist endgültig.

_Was der Mensch war unschuldig? Na ja. Nächstes mal machen wir es besser._

Ausserdem zeigen die Erfahrungen mit der Todesstrafe in anderen Ländern doch wie ungerecht dieses "Verfahren" ist.

Bsp. China:
Mehrere tausend Hinrichtungen pro Jahr. Ich möchte nicht wissen, aus welchen "politischen" Gründen dort die Todesstrafe verhängt wird. Ich denke nicht, dass dort nur Mörder am Galgen baumeln.

Bsp. USA:
_"Anlässlich des "1. Weltkongresses gegen die Todesstrafe" in Straßburg erklärte der Präsident der GfbV International, Tilman Zülch, am Donnerstag in Göttingen: "42 Prozent aller in den USA zum Tode verurteilten Gefangenen sind Schwarze, obwohl die Afroamerikaner nur zwölf Prozent der Gesamtbevölkerung stellen. Schwarze werden elf Mal häufiger wegen eines Mordes an einer weißen Person verurteilt als Weiße wegen der Ermordung eines Schwarzen."_

Man darf einfach nicht vergessen, dass die Todesstrafe bzw. die Begnadigung derselben auch aus politischen Motiven ausgesprochen werden kann. Will man sich als Hardliner präsentieren, werden eben keine Begnadigungen ausgesprochen und schon hat man wieder ein paar Wahlzettel mehr auf seinem Konto.
In den USA klappt es nicht. Wieso sollte es bei uns klappen? Sind wir schlauer? Auch bei uns ist die Opposition immer gegen die Regierung. Auch bei uns kann man sich politisch mit Äußerungen, Forderungen und Taten profilieren.

Noch 2 interessante Fakten aus den USA:
_"Ein wesentlicher Kritikpunkt ist die häufig unzureichende Vertretung unterprivilegierter Straftäter durch Pflichtverteidiger. 1996 gab es in Georgia einen Fall, bei dem ein zum Tode Verurteilter mit unterdurchschnittlichem Intelligenzquotienten in einem Berufungsverfahren überhaupt keinen Rechtsbeistand hatte."_

_"Verurteilte Frauen werden in den USA erheblich seltener hingerichtet als Männer. Der zweite Faktor ist die Bildung beziehungsweise die Zahl der Jahre, in denen die Häftlinge die Schule besucht hatten. _
_"Da die wichtigsten Faktoren demnach überhaupt nichts mit der Art des Verbrechens zu tun haben, für die die Häftlinge verurteilt wurden, muss man von Willkür sprechen", sagt Karamouzis zu sueddeutsche.de."_

Ich rede hier aber nur von der Todesstrafe an sich und nicht von dem Strafmaß. Auch muss ich zugeben, dass es einem Leute wie Breivik extrem schwer machen, sich eine unvoreingenommene Meinung zu bilden.


----------



## onslaught (4. Mai 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Also siehst du auch einen Mörder in einem Menschen, wenn er einen anderen Menschen aus Notwehr tötet? So konnte man deine vorherige Aussage nämlich interpretieren.
> 
> Und naja, ich werde mein bestes geben, niemals vor Gericht zu landen oder wegen einer Straftat verdächtigt zu werden.
> Außerdem glaube ich sehr daran, das 90% der zum Tode bestraften Angeklagten auch zu Recht verurteilt worden sind.
> Und die Antwort von Shorty finde ich persönlich, völlig dämlich. Wäre ich zum Tode verurteilt, ich glaube ich würde alles dafür tun ums solange wie möglich hinzuhalten. Der Tod ist aus Menschlicher Sicht die größte Strafe die man bekommen kann. Ich würde lieber 20 Jahre im Steinbruch arbeiten, als Sterben zu müssen.



Notwehr ist Notwehr, um das gehts hier nicht.

Und du akzeptierst grad mal so 10% unschuldig hingerichtete Delinquenten 
20 Jahre Steinbruch  nach diesem Spruch gehe ich davon aus daß du in deinem Leben noch nicht körperlich schwer arbeiten musstest, is aber auch egal. Hinhalten kannst du gar nichts, wenn das Urteil gefällt ist sind die Möglichkeiten zu handeln aufs bitten um Gnade beschränkt.

Sterben muss jeder Mensch früher oder später, auch die anständigen, fleißigen, und leider auch Kinder, das ist die Natur des Menschen.

Warum sollte man das mit einer Strafe gleichsetzen ? weil es ein paar Jahre früher gewaltsam herbeigeführt wird ? und noch in humaner Weise ? Ich würde für einen Kinderschänder Schwerarbeit und wegsperren bis zum natürlichen Tode bevorzugen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Mai 2012)

killah schrieb:


> die strafe sollten man nur einsetzten wenn es keinen anderen ausweg mehr gibt



Und das ist genau wann der Fall?
(keine Beispiele, sondern Grenzen)



> zb breivik der hat so ne strafe verdient  ( ey mir kommt das im tv voll so vor wie ne werbung)
> der staat blamiert sich dermaßen


 
Breivik will so eine. Es wäre wohl nicht gerade ein Fortschritt, sich nach den Wünschen von Straftätern zu richten...




Seeefe schrieb:


> Außerdem glaube ich sehr daran, das 90% der zum Tode bestraften Angeklagten auch zu Recht verurteilt worden sind.



Schön, dass du glaubst. Was glaubst du bezüglich der anderen 10%?




> Und die Antwort von Shorty finde ich persönlich, völlig dämlich. Wäre ich zum Tode verurteilt, ich glaube ich würde alles dafür tun ums solange wie möglich hinzuhalten. Der Tod ist aus Menschlicher Sicht die größte Strafe die man bekommen kann. Ich würde lieber 20 Jahre im Steinbruch arbeiten, als Sterben zu müssen.


 
Schön, dass du so denkst. Wärst du ein vorzüglich zu bestrafender Verbrecher. Aber viele andere Leute denken nicht so (bekanntermaßen gibt es jedes Jahr schon tausende, die den Freitod toller finden, als ein stinknormales Leben) und Strafen sollten sich wohl nicht an Minderheiten orientieren.


----------



## dietima (3. Juli 2012)

Auch wenn vorher schon hunderte argumente gesagt wurden: Kein Mensch der Erde hat das Recht jemand anderen zu töten - das ist eigentlich sogar rechtlich, solange der Staat ein Rechtsstaat ist:

*Punkt 1: Nicht Rechtlich*



> Nach Art. 28 GG ist Deutschland ein Rechtsstaat.





> Nach Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung heißt "Rechtsstaat", dass Staat und Regierung an das deutsche Recht gebunden sind:http://www.bpb.de/nachschlagen/lexika/pocket-politik/16548/rechtsstaat





> Und rechtlich ist es klar im Gesetz: Man darf niemanden töten.





*Punkt 2: Für alle Christen, Juden und Muslime hier: *



> *Bibel, Thora, Koran:* 3. Gebot: Du sollst nicht töten





*Punkt 3: Bessere Kriminalitätsstatistiken *



> Die Kriminalität in den USA (wo die Todesstrafe schließlich rechtlich ist in den meisten Bundesstaaten) ist nicht besser - sogar schlechter. Kann ich jetzt leider nicht belegen, da ich die Quelle nicht gefunden habe. Aber ich habs mal so gelesen. Falls jemand einen Artikel findet, wo das steht kann er/sie ihn ja posten





Egal wie schlimm es war, was die Person gemacht hat, man hat nicht das Recht ihn/sie umzubringen, da man nicht besser wäre als diese Person. 

LG


----------



## Seeefe (3. Juli 2012)

dietima schrieb:


> Egal wie schlimm es war, was die Person gemacht hat, man hat nicht das Recht ihn/sie umzubringen, da man nicht besser wäre als diese Person.


 
Kann man aber auch anders sehen.


----------



## Icejester (3. Juli 2012)

Mann, der Thread ist ja schon über ein Jahr alt. Aber ich halte immer noch nichts davon. Die Gründe habe ich schon weiter vorne geschildert. (Glaube ich zumindest.)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2012)

und so alte Threads muss man nun explizit nicht mit der Prämisse, alte Argumente aufzuwärmen, wieder hochzuholen. (wie immer gilt: Wer neue hat, kann sich melden. Dann ist wieder auf)
Das Lesen der Forenregeln wird empfohlen.


----------

